# Top-5 Meerforellenköder



## Nolfravel

Moin ihr Mefo-Verrückten...

Ich hoffe, dass es einen solchen Trööt nicht schon gibt, wenn doch, bitte ich um entschuldigung...

Wollte einfach mal hier sone Liste mit den Top-5 Meerforellenködern machen...
Evtl. auch noch Farbe:q


Also ich fang dann mal an:

1.Hansen Fight(Hab dadrauf die meisten, und größten gefangen)

2. Boss

3. Hansen Flash

4. ?

5. ?

4+5 werden im Herbt ertestet ;-))


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*


12g Stripper weiß Herbst
12g Hansen Flash grün-weiß Frühjahr
12g Boss grün-kupfer Herbst/Winter geht auch in 16g
15g Gno kupfer-grün bei sehr stark angetrübtem Wasser zu jeder Jahreszeit
20g Snaps in weiß-gelb-grün
....

1000000000056. 18g Spöket sch...ßegal welche Farbe, wenn eh nix beißt einem langweilig ist und man mal schauen will, wie weit man so schmeißen kann.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Snaps weiß 25g

2. Morre Silda weiß/grün 22g

3. Stripper weiß/grün 22g

4. Snaps grün/gelb 25g

5. Garnelenfliegen,egal ob am Spiro,oder als Springerfliege,weiß oder orange


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin,

Stripper und Sömmet. Mehr nehme ich nicht mehr mit, wenns auf Mefo geht. Farbe ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht so ausschlaggebend, aber am liebsten weiß und rot/schwarz. Gewicht und Größe dann je nach Verhältnissen.

Gno und Snaps gefallen mir auch noch gut.

#h


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Fische wenn es mit Blech losgeht je nach Wind eigentlich immer mit einem 20g oder 25g snaps in r/s.Wenn ich mit Sbiro fische hängt eigentlich immer eine Garnelenimitation dran.


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Stripper in Weiß

2. Stripper in Weiß-Blau

3. Stripper in Weiß-Schwarz

4. Gno in Weiß

5. DAM FZ Dressed Seatrout


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

hallo 
1 garnele in pink 
2 magnus 
3 wollybugger 
4 tankläufer 
5 cigarre
#6das sind meine top fliegen in der box :q fangen tu ich aber nur auf pink :vik:lg andre


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin Moin!

1. Stripper/weiß!!!
2. Stripper/grün-weiß
2. Hansen Flash/grün-weiß
2. Mörre Silda/grün-weiß
2. Mörre Silda/kupfer
2. Goby/grün-silber
Ich nehme fast nie andere Blinker oder Wobbler mit ans Wasser.
Sollte ich mich übers ganze Jahr für einen Köder entscheiden wäre das ganz sicher der Stripper 12g weiß! 

1. Garnele/ pink
1. Woooly Bugger/schwarz
1. Polar Magnus
1. Red Tag
1. Wooly Bugger/braun
1. Juletrae
Fliegentechnisch habe ich meist diese Modelle im Gepäck und fange je nach Bedingungen mal mit der einen und mal mit der anderen besser.
Sollte ich mich übers ganze Jahr für eine Fliege entscheiden würde ich die Polar Magnus mitnehmen. 

Ansonsten sind Würmer immer noch ein Top Mefo Köder, die werden aber bei mir nur eingesetzt wenn mein Junior mit ist und mit Pose den Mefos nachstellt.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Spöket
2. Spöket
3.Spöket
4.Spöket
5. Stripper


----------



## JanS

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Mörre Silda in allen Kombinationen
2. Hansen Flash
3. Spöket


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Fladbukken khd 20gr (ich weiß gallus, der is schwul :g )
2. BOSS braun-silber 16gr
3. gno 20gr
4. - bin noch am suchen -
5. - bin noch am suchen -


----------



## 10237

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

im Meer:       1. Filur 10/12 g rot/schwarz
                  2. Gladsax-Wobbler 16 g rot/gelb 
                  3. Mepps Aglia Gr. 3 S/G/K
                  4. Mepps Aglia Gr. 4 S/G/K

im Fluß:        1. Mepps Aglia Gr. 4 S/G/K
                  2. Mepps Aglia Gr. 3 S/G/K
                  3. Rapala jointed 7-13cm GFR 
                  4. Mepps Aglia Gr. 2 S/G/K


----------



## Itets

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1.) Grizzly Coast 18g pink / silber (wird nicht mehr hergestellt)
2.) Grizzly Coast 18g grün / silber
3.) Kinetic Salty 18g blau / silber / rot
4.) Mörre Silda 15g Kupfer / rot
5.) Mörre Silda 15g weiß / grün


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Bin eh der Meinung Köder werden teilweise viel zu überbewertet.
Kollege wechselt beim fischen häufig seine Köder und fängt.Ich fische höchstens 2 Köder und fange genauso gut.Alles nur eine Sache des Vertrauens finde ich.


----------



## makreele

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Snaps 20gr. weiss-gelb?-grün (KHD)

2. Möre Silda weiss-grün 10gr

3. Fliege Rentner am Spiro oder als Aufhänger

4. Gno 20 gr. blau-silber

5. 1. oder 2. in kupfer-rot


----------



## loki73

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

wenn ich irgendwann mal eine fange in diesem leben, dann hab ich meinen top nummer1 köder. |evil:


----------



## nowortg

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hallo zusammen,

probiert mal die von speedy-fish. Haben top Wurfeigenschaften und lassen sich sehr langsam führen. Farbe je nach Jahreszeit.

stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Das sind Pilker... oder wie?


----------



## nowortg

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hallo!

nein, der stellt auch Mefo-Wobbler her. Es gibt sie von 12gr-30gr. Sind in diversen Farben erhältlich.

Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Link?


----------



## nowortg

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Link weiß ich leider nicht, früher auf speedy-fish.net.

Sind in der Regel auf Messen zu bekommen. 

Ich bin nächste Woche ab 17. in Laboe, habe meist welche im Gepäck falls ich abends ein wenig blinkern gehe.

Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

hmm..

1. 18er oder 12er (je nach Rute)Kinetic Salty Blausilber bei ruhigem Wasser
2. 18er Möresilda kupfer bei unruhigem Wasser
3. Tauwurm am micro-Pennel Rig /Spiro 
4. Polarchenillegarnele, pink, Sand , Hase oder Schwarz je nach Tages- und Jahreszeit
5. extra steife magnus als Beifänger (Hahnenhechel und Eichhörnchenschwanz)
Auuußer:
Wenns richtig, also richtig heftig saut 28er Flipper Chartreuse mit Magnus
Wenns richtig knackt  und am Strand nix mehr zu holen ist: 4,5" Apex perlmutt hinterm Slide-Diver|evil:

Ooops, überzogen

Gruß

Frank#h


----------



## elbpirat

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> probiert mal die von speedy-fish. Haben top Wurfeigenschaften und lassen sich sehr langsam führen. Farbe je nach Jahreszeit.
> 
> stets Petri Heil
> 
> nowortg


 

Soweit ich weiß sind das Nachbauten vom Djurs! Die bekommt man auch hier in Hamburg gekauft! (Bramfelder Chaussee) 12g und 16g fliegen wie hulle...! die 12gr. kann man schön langsam führen bei zu höher geschwindigkeit sind das oberflächenläufer! 

Die machen auf jedenfall was her die Köder! 

1. Thor 
2. Snaps
3. Samba


----------



## janko

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. snaps
2. joker
3. ertner
4. hansen fight
5. solvpillen


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Snaps rot-schwarz, und weiß-grün-gelb 
Hansen fight kupfer-schwarz und blau-silber
Hansen flash grün-blau-glitzerfolie und orange gelb-glitzerfolie

Braune Magnus
Zigarre
Magnus Polar 
es kommen bestimmt noch mehr fliegen #h


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Stripper 15g in weiß
2. Borholmerpilen (Sandallimitat)
3. Magic Eye (in weiß oder als Stichlingsimitat)
4. Snaps in schwarz/rot
5. Möre Silda in weiß/grün


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Gladsax Snaps in grau
2. Gladsax Snaps in orange/weiß im Frühjahr
3. Gladsax Snaps in schwarz/gold nachts
3, Wiggler Wigglerpilk in silber
4. Falkfish Gno in gelb/weiß bei trübem Wasser

Der Möre Silda ist mit dem Hansen Pilgrim identisch. Der Pilgrim ist ein paar Cent billiger. 

1. Polar Magnus
2. Juletree
3. Dancer in gelb/weiß
4. Bobbyfly im Sommer
5. schwarze Zigarre im Sommer


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Snaps 30 gr

kupfer-schwarz
rot-schwarz
gün-gelb, Rückseite weiß
blau-silber
grün


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin,


1. Salty 12g
2. Thor 18g
3. Boss (nur weiß) 12g
4. Snaps 20g


1. abgewande Polarmagnus ohne Kettenaugen
2. Alive Shrimp (grau/braun)
3. Magnus Varianten
4. Nullermand (rot/schwarz)
5. flexibler Borstenwurm


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Windmaster schrieb:


> 1. abgewande Polarmagnus ohne Kettenaugen



Hi Windmaster, warum das?


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Weil sie fängt


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Snaps 25 gr. rot/schwarz
2. Snaps 25 gr. grün/weis
3. Gladsax Wobbler 27 gr. grün/silber
4. Kinetec Salty große Modelle
5. Spöket 18 u. 28 gr. blau/silber/orange

:m


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moinsen!!!

1. Filur-Blinker 8-21g. 
2. Hansen Flash schwarz-kupfer
3. Spöket 
4. Kinetec salty
5. Boss-Blinker 

Fliegen: 
1. Garnelen in natürlichen Farben
2. The real Borsteorm
3. Garnelen in knalligen farben pink usw.
4. Magnus in verschiedenen formen
4. Streamer aller Art. (was die Dose so her gibt)

Faulenzerangeln: Tauwurm!!

Filur Blinker sind alt, aber total Geil!!!


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Na bin ich denn nen *Honk #d*

also wenn ich ans Wasser gehe habe ich immer und ich meinte auch immer
mind. 30-40 schaufeln mit.
In allen Farben und formen.
Wenn Herr Hansen das sehen würde bekäme ich höchst wahrscheinlich ein Dankschreiben von Ihn |muahah:


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin Honk, nur zum Verständnis für dich: Es wurde nicht gefragt wie viele Blinker du mitschleppst, sondern welche 5 deine Favoriten sind.


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Honk, nur zum Verständnis für dich: Es wurde nicht gefragt wie viele Blinker du mitschleppst, sondern welche 5 deine Favoriten sind.



Das ist ja das Schöne am MeFo-Angeln: Von den besten fünf hat man jeweils zwei dabei (man weiß ja nie!), mehr nehme ich gar nicht mehr mit auf Tour. Dazu noch ein paar Ersatzwirbel und -haken, das passt alles in eine kleine Tasche. Und es kann losgehen...! |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Honk, nur zum Verständnis für dich: Es wurde nicht gefragt wie viele Blinker du mitschleppst, sondern welche 5 deine Favoriten sind.


 


Damit Du ruhig schlafen kannst:#r

1.) Hansen Fight = Rot/Schwarz  21 gr
2.) Hansen Figth = Schwarz/Kupfer 21 gr
3.) Stripper weiß 22 gr
4.) Stripper weiß/schwarz 22gr
5.) Eitz orange-grün-holo 21Gr


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin,
1. Falkfish Gno 15gr komplett in silber
2. Falkfish Spöket 18gr (wenn es das Gewicht denn gibt) in grünlichen Tönen
3. Falkfish Gno 15gr komplett weiß
4. Falkfish Gno 15gr blau+silber
5. Falkfish Gno 15gr Schwarz+grausilber

Also 15gr hat für mich immer gereicht, komme auch weit mit raus, sinken tut er auch gut. Abgesehen davon Fische ich nur seltend auflandig.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Moin,
> 1. Falkfish Gno 15gr komplett in silber
> 2. Falkfish Spöket 18gr (wenn es das Gewicht denn gibt) in grünlichen Tönen
> 3. Falkfish Gno 15gr komplett weiß
> 4. Falkfish Gno 15gr blau+silber
> 5. Falkfish Gno 15gr Schwarz+grausilber
> 
> Also 15gr hat für mich immer gereicht, komme auch weit mit raus, sinken tut er auch gut. Abgesehen davon Fische ich nur seltend auflandig.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Jochen


hallo jochen
der gno ist auch ne weitwurf marschine #6
derfliegt bis dk wenn du willst :q
lg andre


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin Moin !

Meine Favoriten : 1. Gno rot-schwarz in 28 g
                        2. Snaps grün-gelb in 25 g
                        3. Morresilda grün-weiß 22 g
                        4. Eisele Eitz Fly kupfer-schwarz 25 g
                        5. Kinetik Salty grün-weiß bzw kupfer-schwarz in 28 g
                         .
                         .
                        97. Türklinke
                        98. Laptop
                        99. Spöket egal wie schwer ( will jemand meine haben ? einfach PN !)

und die Mücken : 1. Polar Magnus
                        2. Magnus in creme
                        3. Wooley Bugger in fluo-pink daß man Augenkrebs kriegt (1-3 °C H2O)
                        4. Streamer in braun-rot , so was wie Red Tag
                        5. hier würde ich vielleicht gerne Patti-Schweinchen setzen , bin beim
                           Binden , naß waren die aber noch nicht , Schonzeit bei (nicht für)
                           uns Ossis #q :c
Die Blinker nehme ich gerne etwas schwerer , um bei Seitenwind - aber auch sonst recht
flach und trotzdem weit werfen zu können , tiefer als die o. g. laufen sie auch nicht , 
und die Größenunterschiede sind eher zu vernachlässigen , im Frühjahr  aber von
Vorteil .Außerdem lädt sich die Peitsche besser auf . Für die Nähe gerne Fliegen .

Bis bald mal am Wasser , Kraft


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo jochen
> der gno ist auch ne weitwurf marschine #6
> derfliegt bis dk wenn du willst :q
> lg andre


 


Stimmt, aber noch weiter fliegt der Spöket, jedoch läuft der wie eine Bleistange.  Und komischerweise fängt er trotzdem gut.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## mullet64

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin.

1. Stripper ws 12g
2. Hansen Fight 21g grün/si
 3. Gladsax Fiske  27 gr. grün/sw
4. Gladsax Fiske  20gr. rot/sw oder rot/transp.
  5. Kinetic Salty 15g rebo

Fliege bisher bloss als Beifänger:
1. Juletrae
2. schwarzer Wuschel-Puschel
Ab Freitag aber Test mit Flugrute auf Als ...


Gruß
Mullet


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber noch weiter fliegt der Spöket,
> 
> Gruß, Jochen


Hi Jochen, das stimmt nicht.

Der Kula hat nur 26g. Ein 28g Gno fliegt noch mindestens 10 m weiter. Du kannst das an den Umdrehungen der Kurbel messen. (zählen)

Moin Mullet, ich drücke dir beide Daumen!


----------



## danmarkhuse

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Sølvpilen   18gr   braun/schwarz

2. Sølvpilen   18gr   silber/schwarz

3. Sølvpilen   18gr   weiß

4. Spöket     18gr   braun

5. Spöket     18gr   alle ausgefallenen Farben
*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Sölvpilen schwarz silber 16gr.
2. Thor schwarz/rot 18gr.
3.  Stripper weiß 12 gr.
4. Snaps rot/schwarz 25 gr.
5. Boss schwarz/rot 16gr.

1.Garnele
2.Sandaalstreamer
3.Pinke Garnele(winter)
4.Gammarus
5. Alles graue und schwarze


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Jochen, das stimmt nicht.
> 
> Der Kula hat nur 26g. Ein 28g Gno fliegt noch mindestens 10 m weiter. Du kannst das an den Umdrehungen der Kurbel messen. (zählen)
> 
> Moin Mullet, ich drücke dir beide Daumen!


 


Ich rede von normalen Spöket und nicht vom Spöket Kula. |rolleyes

Wenn ich den Test mache, 18gr Spöket gegen 20gr Gno, fliegt bei mir der Spöket deutlich weiter. Und fischen tuhe ich vom Ufer aus mit einer Quantum Tactil Lure 300cm 20-40gr (nicht mehr im Handel) also irgendwie stimmt da was nicht. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Stimmt 
Solvpilen kupfer-grün bzw. -schwarz ist v.a. über Kraut /Seegras super , am besten mit Einzelhaken , hakt sicherer (und "schonender" bei den Nemos .) |kopfkrat


----------



## gallus

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Stimmt
> Solvpilen kupfer-grün bzw. -schwarz ist v.a. über Kraut /Seegras super , am besten mit Einzelhaken , hakt sicherer (und "schonender" bei den Nemos .) |kopfkrat



-Hakt sicherer mit Einzelhaken- ist echt war Heiko,aber auch nur,wenn man deine Spitzenaktive -Lesath- fischt!#6


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Wenns erst mal wieder so weit wäre:c , dises WE war`s ja doch zu windig für die nächsten Strände .


----------



## Bottlecop

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Skoll

hier mal meine besten 
1.Spöket
2.snaps
3.Hansen Flash
4.Hansen Fight
5.Boss
 miest in rot weiss , orange oder grün


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Möre Silda, nichts anderes!!!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moinsen,

Snaps kupfer 20 gr.
Sölvpilen braun/grün 18 gr.
Hansen fight "bleu" 18 gr.

oder mit der Flirute

Pattegrisen pink
Pattegrisen grau/braun 
Red Tag hakengr. 6 - 12

"TL"

und Gruß Stephan#h


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

*Hallo nochmal hier,*
*kleiner Tipp für alle hansen Fans ( Figth, Flash usw. usw. )*
*mein Gerätehändler hat mir erzählt das zum ende des Jahres die Alten ( alle jetzt aktuellen ) Modelle von Hansen den Markt verlassen werde, also deckt euch mit euren Lieblingsmodellen ordentlich ein.*
*Es kommt ein neues Model Raus und das gibt es den nur noch in 5 verschiedenen Farben.*
*Also kauft solange Ihr noch Eure top Modelle bekommt einige sind jetzt schon ausverkauft.*
*Gruß*
*Firefox*


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Thx für die Info. Der Hansen Flash ist ein Klassiker an der Kyst und hat bei vielen Leuten schon jede Menge Fisch gefangen.
Weiss Du etwas genaueres mit dem neuen Model? Die Form kann sich ja nicht sonderlich verändern oder?


----------



## Wassermännchen

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

_Moin
meine Top 5
1.Fladbukken 18g(Durchlaufblinker) Grün/Kupfer
2.Kinetic Salty 12g Weiß/Rot gepunktet
3.Hansen Stripper 15g Weiß/Gelb
4.Hansen Banzai 12g Rot
5.Mörre Silda 15g Kupfer/Rot
Gruß Micha
_


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Na, das ja richtig klasse. Ich hab mir nun diverse MeFo Eitz-Select-Blinker und Eitz-Fly besorgt, weils im Forum immer wieder hies, die sein klasse. Nu muß ich mit schrecken feststellen, dass die offenbar keiner benutzt. Und nu gehts übermorgen auf MeFo mit nem Platz 20 Köder ?:c:c:c


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin moin,

bezüglich der Hansen Flash und Fight weiß ich aus sehr sicherer Quelle, dass es die noch geben wird - ich habe die neuen bereits gesehen, also wirklich sichere Quelle. 
Allerdings gibt es die wohl nicht mehr unter dem Namen und zumindest vorerst nur noch in fünf Farben - Euer Gerätehändler sollte da bescheid wissen, wenn nicht, schickt ne PM, ich 'erleuchte' Euch gerne.
Viele Grüße, Euer


Abumann


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Falkfish Thor (26gr, schwarz)
2. Falkfish Kingtrout (21gr, makrelenmuster rot)
3. Falkfish Kingtrout (21gr, makrelenmuster grün)
4. Falkfish Gno (28gr, rot-gelb-schwarz)
5. Falkfish Spöket (18gr, rot- schwarz und Regenbogenmuster)

Sagt mal, weiss jemand von euch wo man noch die Kingtrout- und Thorblinker herbekommt???


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



sundvogel schrieb:


> 1000000000056. 18g Spöket sch...ßegal welche Farbe, wenn eh nix beißt einem langweilig ist und man mal schauen will, wie weit man so schmeißen kann.



@Uli, EIGENTLICH glaube ich auch nicht an den Spöket...aber gefangen habe ich damit schon - sogar in Dänemark - und langweilig war mir dabei nicht...

Beigefügt per Photo meine vier Lieblingsköder...plus Spöket, weil die ab und zu halt einfach funktionieren


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Die Box find ich echt gut...

Hab die auch:q

Aber was ist der zweite von oben für einer?
Kenn ich nicht...




Gruß JP


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Uli, EIGENTLICH glaube ich auch nicht an den Spöket...aber gefangen habe ich damit schon - sogar in Dänemark - und langweilig war mir dabei nicht...



Bei mir gingen die leider nie. Ich habe die allerdings auch vor langer langer Zeit aussortiert.


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die Box find ich echt gut...
> 
> Aber was ist der zweite von oben für einer?



Das ist ein 13g Solvkroken, den ich mir aus Norwegen mitgebracht habe.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Thorbi schrieb:


> Möre Silda, nichts anderes!!!!



Yep! #6


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das ist ein 13g Solvkroken, den ich mir aus Norwegen mitgebracht habe.


 
Danke:m



Gruß JP


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das ist ein 13g Solvkroken, den ich mir aus Norwegen mitgebracht habe.



Hi Margaux,

Frage: ist das einer von diesen hier :

http://www.solvkroken.no/produkter/slukwobblerspinner/sluk-i-sett/sluksett-laks-soelv.aspx

oder diesen:http://www.solvkroken.no/produkter/slukwobblerspinner/sluk-i-sett/sluksett-sjoeoerret-nyhet.aspx

... sieht sehr interessant aus!

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Wenn mit Spinnrute,dann: SNAPS !!!Grün- gelb is der Renner! Rot-gelb, rot-weiss,sandfarben...geht alles!!Zur Dämmerung auch rot-schw.,evtl. gibts Dorsche..!
Fliege: Magnus,Polar Magnus,shrimp-Varianten....,ROTE Fliegen !!(geht grade sehr gut..!)


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Auch wenn ich mich bei jedem Kauf über die Drecksdrillinge ärgere, so steht der Snaps bei mir sehr hoch im Kurs. Außerdem fische ich noch gerne mit den Hakuma Sild und Dicksild Modellen und dem Stripper.

Von daher:

1. Snaps
2. Hakuma Sild/Dicksild
3. Stripper

Den Spöket habe ich mir auch mal gegönnt. So super wie der fliegt, so schlecht fängt er. Aber das hat auch was mit Vertrauen ins Gerät und Glauben an den Köder zu tun.


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich habe jetzt viele Köder getestet und mittlerweile befinden sich noch genau drei Köder in meiner Köderbox mit folgender Priorität:

unbestrittene Nr.1 ist ein Flymbo Wobbler grün/silber
Nr. 2 Möre Silda silber
Nr. 3 Solvpilen schwarz/rot

Den Flymbo würden bestimmt viele wegen des altmodischen Designs und der besch...... Wurf/Flugeigenschaften als schlecht befinden und die wieder aus der Köderbox verbannen aber das Teil fängt einfach immer seine Fische.

Gruß David


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Hi Margaux,
> 
> diesen:http://www.solvkroken.no/produkter/slukwobblerspinner/sluk-i-sett/sluksett-sjoeoerret-nyhet.aspx
> 
> ... sieht sehr interessant aus!


 

Hallo Stephan,

es ist das o.g. Modell - und zwar das Vorgängermodell in weiß (Rückseite silbern) - und in 13gr. Die neuen Modelle kommen in neumodischer Aufmachung daher, weiß mit halb Makrelenmuster in blau oder grün. Sie gibt es auch in 13 gr. (habe ich dieses Jahr noch in Schweden gekauft ). 

Aber bevor der alte Solvkroken nicht verlustig geht, kommt nur er dran...


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> *Hallo nochmal hier,*
> *kleiner Tipp für alle hansen Fans ( Figth, Flash usw. usw. )*
> *mein Gerätehändler hat mir erzählt das zum ende des Jahres die Alten ( alle jetzt aktuellen ) Modelle von Hansen den Markt verlassen werden...*
> *Es kommt ein neues Model Raus und das gibt es den nur noch in 5 verschiedenen Farben.*



Ich habe mich heute nochmal mit 20 Fights und Flashs in den gängigen Farben (grün-weiß, blau-weiß, rot-schwarz, gelb-rot, kupfer-schwarz...) und in unterschiedlichen Gewichten eingedeckt. 

Ich konnte im Katalog die (fünf) "neuen" Farben begutachten. Die sind halt auf modern getrimmt, bspw. ist rot-schwarz jetzt mit Glitter drin und alles ist ein bißchen poppiger und bunter. Müßte eigentlich nicht wiklich sein, aber fangen werden die auch. Zusammen mit meinem heutigen Einkauf, habe ich jedenfalls den Bedarf an "alten" Hansen gut gedeckt - die reichen für ein paar Jahre |smlove2:.


----------



## dacor

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Aber was ist der zweite von oben für einer?



Morild Seatrout heißt der. Ist übrigens meine Nr. 1. Den gibts in drei Größen: Trout, Seatrout und Salmon. Zum Mefoangeln nehme ich am liebsten den Trout in hellblau. Fängt in der Ostsee und wie ich letztens feststellen durfte auch hier oben 
In Deutschland wird der meines Wissens nicht vertrieben.


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute nochmal mit 20 Fights und Flashs in den gängigen Farben (grün-weiß, blau-weiß, rot-schwarz, gelb-rot, kupfer-schwarz...) und in unterschiedlichen Gewichten eingedeckt.
> 
> Ich konnte im Katalog die (fünf) "neuen" Farben begutachten. Die sind halt auf modern getrimmt, bspw. ist rot-schwarz jetzt mit Glitter drin und alles ist ein bißchen poppiger und bunter. Müßte eigentlich nicht wiklich sein, aber fangen werden die auch. Zusammen mit meinem heutigen Einkauf, habe ich jedenfalls den Bedarf an "alten" Hansen gut gedeckt - die reichen für ein paar Jahre |smlove2:.



Ich fange momentan viel mit Schwarz und das bei Dunkelheit. Da bevorzuge ich den 26gr Falkfish Thor Nr. 1288.

*Weiss jemand von euch wo es vielleicht noch die Falkfish Kingtrout gibt???*


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> unbestrittene Nr.1 ist ein Flymbo Wobbler grün/silber



Der Name ist mir völlig unbekannt. Wie mag der wohl aussehen und wo mag es den geben?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Der Name ist mir völlig unbekannt. Wie mag der wohl aussehen und wo mag es den geben?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren - googeln bringt auch nix.

Oder ist der "fynbo" gemeint?|kopfkrat

@ Margaux: Danke #6

Gruß Stephan


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Platz   Hansen Flash Rot/Schwarz 20 gr
2. Platz    Hansen Flash Gelb/Rot     20 gr
3. Platz    Falkfisch Witch Schwarz/Weiß/Silber 20 gr
4. Platz    Hansen Fight Rot/Gelb 21 gr
5. Platz    Hansen Flash silber 16 gr


----------



## Blizzard009

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

für mich sind die möre silda einfach die erfolgreichsten!


----------



## Merlan

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Also für mich gibt es nur 2 topblinker die ich fische, Stripper und Möre silda. Gruß Merlan


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Uli, EIGENTLICH glaube ich auch nicht an den Spöket...aber gefangen habe ich damit schon - sogar in Dänemark - und langweilig war mir dabei nicht...
> 
> Beigefügt per Photo meine vier Lieblingsköder...plus Spöket, weil die ab und zu halt einfach funktionieren


 
Hi Volker,Welche Box ist das?ich habe eine ähnliche ,allerdings ohne Schaumstoffeinlage und mit Trennwänden.Deine gefällt mir auch ganz gut.Hast Du da mal eine Quelle zu?


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Sorry Leute,

ist natürlich der Fynbo Wobbler.

Ist auf jeden Fall mein erfolgreichster Köder.

Gruß David


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Danke für die Aufklärung :m

... dachte schon du hast nen geheimen Geheimköder |supergri


Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## mefofisher

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hallo Zusammen,
meine Top 5 sind folgende:
1. Stripper das Orginal in 15g
2. Hugo Grün/ Gelb 12g
3. Boss Cupfer/Schwarz 12g
4. Wobbler Eigenbau Blau/ Silber 18g
5. Sömmet in Grün/Silber 16g

Gruss Mefo #:


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi Volker,Welche Box ist das?ich habe eine ähnliche ,allerdings ohne Schaumstoffeinlage und mit Trennwänden.Deine gefällt mir auch ganz gut.Hast Du da mal eine Quelle zu?


 


Da ich die auch hab antworte ich dir jetzt mal:q


www.Meerforellenblinker.de


So Sorry, da hatte ich die her, hab grad gesehen, dass es die nicht mehr gibt...


Könnte man den Thread vllt. oben festtackern, ich denke der sollte mittlerweile für "Meerforellenanfänger" ganz gut sein



Gruß JP


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi Volker,Welche Box ist das?ich habe eine ähnliche ,allerdings ohne Schaumstoffeinlage und mit Trennwänden.Deine gefällt mir auch ganz gut.Hast Du da mal eine Quelle zu?



Hej Marc-Andree,

ich habe die Box beim Angelcenter Vögler in HH gekauft. Momentan hat er sie - glaube ich - nicht mehr, aber vielleicht kann er sie besorgen. Am besten ruft Du da mal an. Die Kontaktdaten findest Du unter www.angelcenter-voegler.de Er hat auch einen online-shop und schickt die Sachen zu.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Danke Volker!#h


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@Nofravel

Ist das nicht die hier?
http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Zubehoer/Blinkerbox/Multi-Blinkerbox.html


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Jop, gloob ja...

beim letzen mal, war die noch nicht drin:c...


So Sorry;-)



Gruß JP


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die hier?
> http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Zubehoer/Blinkerbox/Multi-Blinkerbox.html




Ja, das ist genau die Box. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Sie hat Platz für fünf schöne Blinker, mit denen man eigentlich durch die ganze MeFo-Saison käme... :m


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich habe zwei von denen.

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Zubehoer/Blinkerbox/Blinkerdose.html

Die kann ich auch bestens empfehlen.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Jeppwerde mal schauen vlt.hole ich mir auch so eine.Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen grün-weißen Möre Silda gekauft,was soll ich sagen wird wohl jetzt absofort auch mein Lieblingsköder grgrgrgr.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hi, ich hab mir dort gerade eine Ladung Snaps bestellt und die Box dazu geschenkt bekommen. Goiles Teil, die Wand ist mit Kork abgepolstert. 
Blos die Seiten bauen sich sehr langsam auf. Sonst alles top#6

Der Möre Silda wird als Hansen Pilgrim etwas günstiger. Die sind baugleich.


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mir dort gerade eine Ladung Snaps bestellt und die Box dazu geschenkt bekommen. Goiles Teil, die Wand ist mit Kork abgepolstert.
> Blos die Seiten bauen sich sehr langsam auf. Sonst alles top#6
> 
> Der Möre Silda wird als Hansen Pilgrim etwas günstiger. Die sind baugleich.


 


Das ist ne andere Box|supergri


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

So Leute,


Die Box ist übrgens wieder in dem Shop drin.

Ich mach jetz einfach noch mal ne neue Top-5 von mir.
Sind ein paar dazu gekommen.


1.Hansen Flash (Silber 16gr)
2+3 Kinetic Salty+ Hansen Fight
4.Stripper weiß 12gr
5.Boss

Wobei sich bei der Liste eig. von 2-4 nichts groß ändert.


Gruß JP


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1. Falkfisch Thor 
2. Solvpillen
3. Falkfisch Gno (meist 15, machmal 20gr)
4. Möre Silda
5. Falkfisch Böx (fischt kaum jemand fängt aber !!!)

und gleich danach käme der spöket, auch wenn viele hier meinen der fängt *******...
jeder köder ist nur dann gut wenn man ihm vertraut und ihn einzusetzen weiß (führung inbegriffen!!)
gebt jemandem der nicht weiß wie man nem möre silda führt, der leiert den nen ganzen tag durch, fängt nix und schreit "was´n scheißköder"
stimmt nicht, weiß ich, aber wer nicht weiß wie wird mit jedem köder seine probleme haben, gelle 

greetz


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Boot angler schrieb:


> 1. Falkfisch Thor
> 2. Solvpillen
> 3. Falkfisch Gno (meist 15, machmal 20gr)
> 4. Möre Silda
> 5. Falkfisch Böx (fischt kaum jemand fängt aber !!!)
> 
> und gleich danach käme der spöket, auch wenn viele hier meinen der fängt *******...
> jeder köder ist nur dann gut wenn man ihm vertraut und ihn einzusetzen weiß (führung inbegriffen!!)
> gebt jemandem der nicht weiß wie man nem möre silda führt, der leiert den nen ganzen tag durch, fängt nix und schreit "was´n scheißköder"
> stimmt nicht, weiß ich, aber wer nicht weiß wie wird mit jedem köder seine probleme haben, gelle
> 
> greetz


Moin,was machst Du denn mit deinem Silda so besonderes,würde uns echt interessieren...??? So einen Falkfisch Böx habe ich auch in blau silber, der läuft ganz gut habe aber noch nie was damit gefangen gibts da auch einen Trick??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,was machst Du denn mit deinem Silda so besonderes,würde uns echt interessieren...??? So einen Falkfisch Böx habe ich auch in blau silber, der läuft ganz gut habe aber noch nie was damit gefangen gibts da auch einen Trick??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 
 das war lediglich ein beispiel da hier sehr viele schrieben "ich fische NUR MS nix anderes..."
es gibt genaus SPÖKET "fanatiker (siehe kochtopfangler ) die alles andere nur als notlösung sehen...

die aussage die ich machte war lediglich das jeder köder erst dann zur "waffe" wird wenn man damit umkann...
hätte das auch mit nem FZ oder z.b. Illex wobbler machen können, wollte aber im MeFo sortiment bleiben...

mehr nicht

grüße


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hey,war ja nicht so gemeint...!!! Ich dachte nur du hast ein paar gute Tipps auf Lager!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Hey,war ja nicht so gemeint...!!! Ich dachte nur du hast ein paar gute Tipps auf Lager!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 
war auch nicht so aufgefasst :q

nur so oft wie der spöket hier als "nullnummer" genannt wurde musste das mal raus, denn richtig geführt und eingesetzt hat der spöket ebenso seine daseinsberechtigung wie alle anderen hier genannten MeFo köder.

grüße aus Marzipancity#h

Mirco


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Alles klar!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Ingmarhunter

*Beste Meerforellenköder?*

Hallo Boardis,

ich habe ein paar Meerforellenköder neu gekauft, und wollte mal fragen, was ihr von den haltet. Außerdem wollte ich euch noch meinen ganz persönlichen Liebling vorstellen. Hier die neuen Köder:

Vims in 12 gr, silbern und in schwarz-silber-orrange

Jenzi Spöcketfälschung

Spro 10gr, Spöcketfälschung

6gr. OGP Hammer

7gr. Pilgrim

Dann habe ich auch noch ein paar von der letzten Saison, diese:

Goby 14gr. grün-gelb, habe noch nie einen Fisch damit gefangen! in rot-schwarz, keinen fisch gefangen. 

Kinetic Seatrout 27gr in schwaz-silbern, super köder. kinetic salty in 18gr blau.silbern, hansen banzei 28gr, shwarz-weiß, und mein absluter liebling ist .... : salty 12gr in schwarz silbern. 

Vielleicht habt ihr auch solche, und könnt mir eure Erfahrungen dazu schreiben. 

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*

Hab das mal ins Mefoforum geschubst, passt hier definitiv besser..


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*

Vielleicht kann man es sogar komplett schliessen und das Posting hier einfügen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164618

Das wäre irgendwie ökonomisch.


----------



## Ingmarhunter

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*

Geht man überhaupt noch auf so alte threads wie die 5 besten meerforellenköder? Das ist doch uralt. Aber wenn du meinst, da geht man noch drauf, verschieb das ruhig! 
Da passt das wahrscheinlich wirklich besser hin! Ich hätte mich ja auch erstmal besser umsehen können!


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*

Moin,

ich bin was Köder angeht eher langweilig.Fische wenn mit Blinker dann nur den Snaps r/s 20gramm und wenn ich mit Sbiro und Fliege losziehe hängt nee Garnelenimitation dran das wars.Habe zwar ohne ende Mefo Blinker und Fliegen aber ich vertraue meist auf 1-2 Köder und das langt meiner Meinung nach.Bin dem Köderwahn nie so verfallen wie manch anderer.Wichtiger als ständiges wechseln ist in meinen Augen ein Köder den man vertraut.Auch beim Raubfischangeln habe ich praktisch nur 3 Köder die ich regelmäßg fische und ich fange trotzdem immer meinen Fisch und nicht schlechter als Kollegen die alle Nase lang den Köder wechseln.Mein Kollege mit dem ich letzte Saison öfters auf Mefo los war wechselt auch häufig den Blinker oder die Fliege.Auf die ganzen Tage gerechnet fing er auch nicht mehr als ich mit meinen 2 Ködern.Entweder hatten wir beide was oder wenigstens Kontakt oder beide hatten nix.


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Geht man überhaupt noch auf so alte threads wie die 5 besten meerforellenköder? Das ist doch uralt. Aber wenn du meinst, da geht man noch drauf, verschieb das ruhig!
> Da passt das wahrscheinlich wirklich besser hin! Ich hätte mich ja auch erstmal besser umsehen können!


 
Uralt ist was anderes|kopfkrat
Außerdem ist er recht informativ... 

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man es sogar komplett schliessen und das posting hier einfügen:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164618
> 
> das wäre irgendwie ökonomisch.


 


#6#6#6


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Geht man überhaupt noch auf so alte threads wie die 5 besten meerforellenköder?



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Das letzte Posting dort war in diesem Monat. Uralt?|bigeyes


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Das letzte Posting dort war in diesem Monat. Uralt?|bigeyes



Und das erste Posting vom 7.9.2009, also alles aktuell!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*

Jetzt mal zum Thema :
Die Spöki"fälschungen" finde ich pers. genauso untoll wie das Original  ,
Pilgrim ähnelt din Möresildas , welche eine treue Anhängerschar haben (zu Recht!) , allerdings sind die ja auf beiden Seiten gleichfarbig , irgendwie homogener und desw. vllt. so gut |kopfkrat . Die anderen kenne ich nicht , 
die Kinetic Saltys schon , v.a. in 27 g ne sichere Bank .Wenn man die noch schneller führen könnte , ohne daß sie die Oberfläche ständig durchbre-
chen , wären die m. absoluten Favoriten .
Aber z. Zeit schafft`s ja aber fast kein Köder , die Oberfläche in Richtung Grund zu durchBRECHEN ..#q


----------



## Ingmarhunter

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*

Oberfläche in richtung Grund zu durchbrechen? Lustieger Satz. 
Also nach diesem Aufstand habe ich nichts mehr dagegen, diesen Bericht zu verschieben. War auch nicht böse gemeint. Aber anstatt nur zu disktieren, wo dieser thread hin sollte, könnte man auch auf die Fragen antworten. Ich meine das nicht böse. Seht es nicht wieder als Angriff. Und bevor jetzt wieder rum diskuiert wird, einfach schließen, oder verschieben. Dazu stehe ich mit meinem Namen!

mfg


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Oberfläche in richtung Grund zu durchbrechen? Lustieger Satz.


 
Da ich grade bezweifel, dass du diesen Satz verstanden hast:
Es ist gemeint, dass alles zugefroren ist.

Aber ich denke Brandungsangeln mit nem 250gr Blei, könnte das funktionieren|supergri|supergri|supergri

Also hier doch bitte Thema dicht und ins andere Thema verschieben.
Dort kann man auch wunderschön über die Mefo-Köder diskutieren.
Danke!

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Beste Meerforellenköder?*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Hallo Boardis,
> 
> ich habe ein paar Meerforellenköder neu gekauft, und wollte mal fragen, was ihr von den haltet. Außerdem wollte ich euch noch meinen ganz persönlichen Liebling vorstellen. Hier die neuen Köder:
> 
> Vims in 12 gr, silbern und in schwarz-silber-orrange
> 
> Jenzi Spöcketfälschung
> 
> Spro 10gr, Spöcketfälschung
> 
> 6gr. OGP Hammer
> 
> 7gr. Pilgrim
> 
> Dann habe ich auch noch ein paar von der letzten Saison, diese:
> 
> Goby 14gr. grün-gelb, habe noch nie einen Fisch damit gefangen! in rot-schwarz, keinen fisch gefangen.
> 
> Kinetic Seatrout 27gr in schwaz-silbern, super köder. kinetic salty in 18gr blau.silbern, hansen banzei 28gr, shwarz-weiß, und mein absluter liebling ist .... : salty 12gr in schwarz silbern.
> 
> Vielleicht habt ihr auch solche, und könnt mir eure Erfahrungen dazu schreiben.
> 
> mfg


 moin ,der vims is richtig geil und lässt sich für das geringe gewicht super werfen.
bei den spökets is es mir wurscht ob orginal oder nachbau.habe ca.40 stk.in allen möglichen farben aber bisher "nur" dorsch darauf gefangen.sehen aber super aus im angelkeller.:k
ansonsten benutze ich noch gladsax blinker und wobbler sind zwar hässlich ,hab darauf aber meine meisten mefos  gefangen.

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Also ich weiss nicht was ihr alle gegen den Spöket habt, ist ein prima Springerfliegentaxi. So weit fliegen meine Pattegrisen mit keinem anderem Blinker/Wobbler...


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Gemini schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht was ihr alle gegen den Spöket habt, ist ein prima Springerfliegentaxi. So weit fliegen meine Pattegrisen mit keinem anderem Blinker/Wobbler...


 das stimmt,fliegen tut der spöket  super weit und zum springerfliegen rausbringen bestimmt gut.ich finde ihn aber auch soooo schön anzusehen:l in den vielen bunten farben,ich glaub ich geh mal in den keller.

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich glaube fast, der Spöket muss der Twitch-Bait unter den MeFo-Ködern sein... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ingmarhunter

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Welche Farebn benutz ihr denn im dunkeln, welche im hellen. Ich fische im dunklen schwarze, da diese im mondlich besser zu sehen sind. tagsüber eigentlich fast auch nur schwarz silbern. Sind für mich die absoluten topfarben. schwarz-Silber mit punkten. Aber blau ist auch gut.:m


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Das hatten wir schon mal. Ich biete grün-weiß. oder schwarz-rot. Pink geht auch und kupfer-grün. Was ist mit kupfer-rot?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

PINK GEHT IMMER  der spörket ist sowas von ******* :q
viel zu teuer 
ich hatte bestimmt auch 40stück alle verkauft 
bei mir gibtes nur noch den snapi und den gno #6die lassen sich genau so weit werfen wie der blöde spörket :qlg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> bei mir gibtes nur noch den snapi und den gno #6die lassen sich genau so weit werfen wie der blöde spörket :qlg andre



..und fangen tun sie besser#6


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal einen Tipp geben |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Neben unserem allseits beliebten Spöki habe ich meine anderen bisher grössten Versager angehängt, bei euch scheinen die aber in der Gunst ganz weit vorne zu stehen! 

Was mache ich falsch? Ich hab immer Fluo-Vorfach ca. 1.2m, variiere das Einholen, Spin Stops nach 2 bzw. 3 Umdrehungen, durchziehen, mit Springer, ohne Springer, tiefes Wasser, flaches Wasser, Frühling, Herbst, nada...


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Gemini schrieb:


> Was mache ich falsch?



Jedenfalls machst Du nichts falsch mit Deinem Ködersortiment!


----------



## Ingmarhunter

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Also da muss ich dir mal ins Wort fallen. Die Köder sind mit die Besten. Mein absoluter Lieblingsköder, den ich im Moment nicht mehr finde, von der Blinker Reihe, ist der Stripper von Hansen. Der Große mit 18gr. Schwarz.weiß, mit schwarzen Punkten drauf. Damit habe ich gut gefangen, sieht auch unter wasser echt gut aus. Den Pilgrim habe ich mir gerade est zugelegt, da der sehr sehr billig ist, habe noch keine Erfahrung damit. Ich habe den kleinen, für den Sommer, wenn die Forellen den großen Ködern nur hinterher schwimmen. Also, probire es einfach mal. 

Kleiner Tip(p)? am Rande: Der Stripper läuft sehr gut, und reizt die Fische, wenn du ihn wie einen Jerkbait fischt. Das geht aber am besten wenn du auf nem Steg oder einer Anhöhe stehst. Probiere es einfach mal aus. Und sehr sehr viele Spinnstops. Und was manchmal auch nicht so verkehrt ist, wenn du den Köder einfach mal ganz schnell reinholst, da knacken die auch manchmal drauf.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Gemini schrieb:


> Was mache ich falsch?



Mit den Ködern nichts. Mit deiner Auswahl ist es meiner Ansicht nach nicht möglich keine Forelle zu fangen. Vielleicht solltest du dich weniger mit den "WOMIT" beschäftigen und dich mehr mit dem "WANN" und "WO" auseinandersetzen.

Übrigens zwei-drei Umdrehungen - Spinnstop finde ich persönlich suboptimal. Ich würde den Blinker länger laufen lassen und dann zwei maximal drei Stops machen. ein zügiges Tempo ist aufjedenfall von Vorteil. Den ersten Stop kann man gut nach den ersten 5-6 Umdrehungen machen. dann läßt man den Blinker an gestreckter Leine durchtaumeln und kurbelt rasant weiter. Den zweiten Stop auf halber Strecke und einen dritten an der Riff- oder Seegraskante an der man steht.


----------



## Spöket16

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Bisher waren bei mir die Erfolgreichsten:  1. Gladsax  rot-gold
                                                       2. Stripper  weiß
                                                       3. Spöket  rot-schwarz
                                                       4. wird gesucht
                                                       5. wird gesucht
Dann PETRI


----------



## Ingmarhunter

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich finde den Stripper von Hansen am Besten. Und sonst mag ich gerne die saltys.


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Gemini schrieb:


> Neben unserem allseits beliebten Spöki habe ich meine anderen bisher grössten Versager angehängt, bei euch scheinen die aber in der Gunst ganz weit vorne zu stehen!





Gemini schrieb:


> Was mache ich falsch?



Fische nur die beiden Blinker auf der rechten Seite und alles wird gut! :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ingmarhunter

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

?????????????????


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> ?????????????????



Siehe Foto in Post #119... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip(p)? am Rande: Der Stripper läuft sehr gut, und reizt die Fische, wenn du ihn wie einen Jerkbait fischt. Das geht aber am besten wenn du auf (...) einer Anhöhe stehst.



Man kann sich über Köderführung ja trefflich streiten, aber von Anhöhen aus habe ich noch nie gefischt. 

Meine Erfahrung ist eigentlich, das der Stripper schon genug randaliert. Schläge führen da gerne zum Überschlagen und Verhängen des Blinkers. Aber das sind ja auch so Dinge, die man beim Angeln ganz schnell selber merkt. Ich bin ohnehin überrascht wieviele Jerker und Twitcher es hier im Forum gibt. Am Wasser sind die doch eher rar.


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Danke für die Tipps euch allen, irgendwann im März (hoffe ich) folgt ein kurzer Bericht über 'die Rache der Stripper-Möre' aus Dänemark! Ich werde den beiden nochmals eine ausgiebigere Bewährungschance geben.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Das solltest Du, denn die Köder passen. Aber es gibt ja noch falscher Strand, falsches Wetter, falsche Jahreszeit und persönliches Pech, und natürlich alles miteinander kombiniert. Das wird`s wohl einfach sein.


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

S laufverhalten des strippers kannst auch beeinflussen ;-) einfach ein 5er € zustecken! I h meine kannst ihn mehr biegen oder weniger=grader=fliegt besser!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Das erscheint mir auch sinnvoller. Ein ordentlicher Stripper oder Boss bricht bei Vollfahrt fast die Rutenspitze, und fliegen tun beide auch weiter als ein Spinner. Aber muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Sehr amüsant das ganze |supergri

Ich denke jeder hat seine Favoriten bleibt nur noch die Frage warum denn der eine mit dem Blinker so zufrieden ist und der andere mit dem anderen.

Für mich liegt die Antwort klar auf der Hand:

Der Lieblingsblinker oder die Lieblingsblinker hängen eben 90% der Angelzeit am Wasser an der Leine und alleine deswegen hat man mit seinem Liebling Erfolg.
Das ist meine Meinung.

Wenn fische am Platz sind und der Köder attraktiv gefischt wird, dann beist auch der Fisch!

Gruß David


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Das Mefo Köder unbedingt super fliegen müssen sollte doch eigentlich längst widerlegt sein...

Die meisten Fische werden bei ungefähr 20m und weniger gefangen, das geht auch mit nem Spinner und mit Fliege erst recht.

Ich bin lang ab vom "Bis-zum-Hals-reinwaten-und-rausfeuern-wie-ein-Bekloppter-Trip"

Seit ich in Dahme vor ein Paar Jahren 3 Forellen HINTER MIR gefangen habe, verkneife ich mir das reinwaten oft gänzlich...


----------



## Ingmarhunter

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Jo, deshalb meine ich das auch mit dem Spinner. Und wenn hier behauptet wird, der fliege nicht weit genug, kann ich nur lächelnd den Kopf schütteln. Die Fliege kommt auch nur so 25m raus. Der Spinner schafft da sogar noch mehr Weite.


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@ steffen  Da stimme ich auch vollkommen zu!

Ich gehe zu 90% nur mit normalen Schuhen und Jeans an den Strand.

In Marienleuchte auf Fehmarn muss ich doch immer wieder lächeln wenn da die Jungs in Watbüx kommen, drei bis vier Schritte ins Wasser gehen um dann bis zur Brust im Wasser zu stehen.

Nur wenn es wirklich sehr flach ist und man weit rein waten kann steig ich in die Watbüx und selbst an solchen Stränden haben die ersten Würfe vom Ufer aus schon Fisch gebracht weil die silberglänzenden Wesen sich in der ersten Rinne aufhalten und weiter draussen ging gar nichts.

Und wenn man die Erfahrung mal gemacht hat die ich mit Steffen teile das der Biss dann plötzlich wieder in der ersten Rinne kommt weil man nach 100 erfolglosen Würfen mal meint ich könnte es doch auch mal hinter mir richtung Ufer probieren, dann denkt man das nächste mal schon zwei mal darüber nach sich in die Watbüx zu quälen.

Aber jeder wie er will und wie er es mag :vik:


Gruß David


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Sag mal Jan-Peter,
> 
> wohin fährst du denn nach dänemark?


 
Jan Peter schreibt man ohne Bindestrich:q
Kleiner Belt.
Ich stimme Steffen dann auch mal zu.
Als ich letzens vorm BMA Abends mit Uli am Strand war, war mein einziger Mefo-Kontakt bei nem Wurf, der einigermaßen paralel zum Ufer war.
Aber bevor ich schnallte, dass das was da an der Wasseroberfläche spritze ne Mefo war, war sie auch schon wieder weg|bigeyes|supergri.


Gruß JP


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Der Lieblingsblinker oder die Lieblingsblinker hängen eben 90% der Angelzeit am Wasser an der Leine und alleine deswegen hat man mit seinem Liebling Erfolg.
> Das ist meine Meinung.



Das sehe ich völlig anders. Wenn die Fische sehr auf eine Nahrung eingestellt sind, dann fangen unterschiedliche Blinker sehr unterschiedlich gut. Ich mache das allerdings kaum von der Farbe abhängig, sondern in erster Linie von der Form. Meine Lieblingsblinker sind die, die fangen und das sind durchaus 5-6 sehr verschiedene Grundmuster, eben für unterschiedliche Gegebenheiten. 



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Die meisten Fische werden bei ungefähr 20m und weniger gefangen, das geht auch mit nem Spinner und mit Fliege erst recht.
> 
> Ich bin lang ab vom "Bis-zum-Hals-reinwaten-und-rausfeuern-wie-ein-Bekloppter-Trip"



Naja, den einen oder anderen deiner Lieblingsplätze möchte ich höchst ungern ohne Wathose befischen.:q:q:q



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich stimme Steffen dann auch mal zu.
> Als ich letzens vorm BMA Abends mit Uli am Strand war, war mein einziger Mefo-Kontakt bei nem Wurf, der einigermaßen paralel zum Ufer war.
> Aber bevor ich schnallte, dass das was da an der Wasseroberfläche spritze ne Mefo war, war sie auch schon wieder weg|bigeyes|supergri.



Genau - und die 5, die ich hatte waren alle ein bißchen weiter draußen, so zwischen 40-80m. Ein Fliegenfischer hat da auch noch eine gefangen...

Was stimmt denn nu?

Weit werfen können ist sicher kein Nachteil, aber *zu* kurz zu werfen, entscheidet durchaus über Fangen oder Nichtfangen, ansonsten braucht man keine Spinnflitze, sondern es reicht die Fliegenrute.


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Genau - und die 5, die ich hatte waren alle ein bißchen weiter draußen, so zwischen 40-80m. Ein Fliegenfischer hat da auch noch eine gefangen...


 

Ich meinte den Strand, an dem wir noch am Freitag waren, also bevor wir überhaupt auf Fehmarn waren.
Der Dorsch an dem Abend hat auch weit draußen gebissen.
Am BMA fing ich meine auch so auf 40m.

Aber wieder zum Thema:
Meiner Meinung nach, ist Fusselwerfen eh ein bisschen tuntich (schlagt auf mich ein:q) und man fängt halt nur, wenn die Situationen passen, d.h. wenn der Fisch nah am Ufer steht.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aber auch Situationen, in denen der Fisch weit draußen steht, wenn zum Beispiel irgendwo ne "Wasserkante" ist, d.h. das Wasser von trüb zu klar übergeht.
Dann bin ich der Meinung, dass die Fische da oft jagen, und wenn das auf 70m Entfernung ist, dann wirds schwer, mit der Fliege dahinzukommen.
Mit Blech hingegen ist das kein Problem.
Daher behaupte ich jetzt mal, dass Blechschmeißen einfach deutlich universeller ist als Fusselwerfen.

Und was jetzt stimmt?
Der Fisch ist je nach Situation irgendwo im Wasser, man muss selbst nur suchen wo.

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Richtig Uli, man braucht BEIDES 

Ohne Wathose gehe ich nicht los, spätestens zur Landung bzw. zum lösen muß man ja doch rein.

Klar sollte man weit werfen KÖNNEN, mir geht es ehr darum, daß einige meinen, daß sie es IMMER MÜSSTEN.

Beim letzten BMA hatte ich innerhalb von 30 Minuten 5 Anfasser, direkt am Basislager, da wo Torsten seine auch fing, alles auf 20 - 30m, da ich fast nur die recht großen Einzelhaken fische, haben bleiben die lütten gar nicht erst hängen, spart das Hakenlösen 

Meine Top 5: Gno 15 Gramm, Lotus 15/18 Gramm, Boss 12/16 Gramm, Gladsax 12/16 Gramm Möre Silda oder Hansen Pilgrim 15/14 Gramm.

Farben: Entweder ganz schwarz, ganz weiß oder Kupfer und einen habe ich immer in Rot/Schwarz dabei als Verzweiflungsblinker 

Und für den Nahbereich habe ich zum Blinkern immer 2 oder 3 Vibrax-Spinner im Gepäck, geschadet hats noch nicht 

Wann kommst du eigentlich mal mit an meinen Lieblingsplatz? Da warst Du mit mir noch nie


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Jan Peter,
es gibt so einige, die prinzipiell Spinn und Fliegenrute mitnehmen...

Je nach Situation eben...


Alles zu seiner Zeit


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wann kommst du eigentlich mal mit an meinen Lieblingsplatz? Da warst Du mit mir noch nie



Meinst den ganz flachen im Norden oder das Riff im Süden? Logisch, demnächst schleppe ich dich dahin, damit du mal vom Sofa kommst.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> I
> Aber wieder zum Thema:
> Meiner Meinung nach, ist Fusselwerfen eh ein bisschen tuntich (schlagt auf mich ein:q)
> 
> Mit Blech hingegen ist das kein Problem.
> Daher behaupte ich jetzt mal, dass Blechschmeißen einfach deutlich universeller ist als Fusselwerfen.
> 
> Und was jetzt stimmt?



Hi, ich fasse es nicht, Fliegenfischen ist tuntig:m

Das kommt von der Weite und den Mefos. An einem Bach irgendwo in Deutschland würdest du die Fliegenfischer bewundern. 

Im weiten Meer ist Blech den Fusseln klar überlegen. Daran gibt es keine Zweifel. Doch manchmal macht es mit den Fliegen einfach mehr Spaß. Vorausgesetzt man ist nicht auf Masse aus. 

Neuerdings gibt es Blinker zu kaufen deren Drillinge bebunden sind. Ich halte diese Mischung von Fliege und Blech für die Küste optimal, bis auf die Drillinge. Es müßten Blinker mit bebundenen Einzelhaken verkauft werden. Man könnte so auch den bodennahen Bereich absuchen und muß beim Auswurf nicht so schnell sein.

Doch wartet ab, die lesen hier mit und eines Tages hängen diese Mischungen im Laden.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

wenn ich das lese wird mir ja schlecht :vich habe mit der fliege bestimmt bessere chancen als ein blechschmeißer :gwarum 
ich kann alle nahrungstiere der meerforelle bieten  ob garnele , flohkrebs ,fisch einfach alles 
und die blechangler können nur ein blöden fisch vorzeigen :g
warum angeln denn zurzeit sehr viele mit spiro und fliege 
ich habe schon erlebt das der ganze strand voll war mit blechanglern und nur einer hat gefangen der mit spiro und fliege 
also geh ins wasser und baller dein blinker in die schöne wasser welt 
lg andre


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



> Meiner Meinung nach, ist Fusselwerfen eh ein bisschen tuntich (schlagt auf mich ein:q)


 
Das hätte ich gerne ein wenig näher erläutert! |wavey:Vielleicht per PN, damit dieser Thread nicht wieder zerschossen wird? |bla:

Ich weiß ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum um die MeFoBlinker und Fliegen immer so ein Tamtam gemacht wird. Ich halte diese pseudowissenschaftliche Diskussion um bestimmte Farben und Blinkerarten für überflüssig. Ein EffZett wird nicht besser oder schlechter fangen, als ein Flash, Snaps, Gno, Thor oder andere. Wie ich zu dem Schluss komme? 
Wer kann mir objektive und fundierte Erkenntnisse darüber liefern, ob ein angebissener Fisch einen anderen Blinker in einem exakt gleichen Moment verschmäht hätte? Wann sind fangergebnisse repräsentativ? Wir reden hier nicht vom Stippen, sondern von der Meerforellenfischerei, die sich durch vergleichsweise wenige Bisskontakte pro Tag auszeichnet. Wie will man da repräsentative Erkenntnisse über Köder gewinnen? Wann ist die Tendenz eines bestimmten fängigen Köders denn aussagekräftig und berechtigt? Nach einem Fisch? Nach 5 Fischen? Oder doch eher nach 10 Fischen, wogegen andere Angler an exakter Stelle und gleicher Zugrichtung des Blinkers in dem gleichen Moment leer ausgehen? Ich halte aus besagter Argumentation heraus objektive und ernsthaft repräsentative Kriterien für DEN Topköder für unglaubwürdig. 
Auch wenn einem die Köderindustrie und die "Experten" einem etwas anderes vorgaukeln. 

Was bleibt: die persönliche Vorliebe für ein Muster. Ich bin mittlerweile reiner Fliegenfischer und auch in dieser Angelei glaube ich nicht mehr an das EINE fängige Muster. Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und ein Quäntchen Glück.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

|good:|good:|good:


Dem stimme ich zu!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Eins vorweg, ich denke, dass Christian da recht hat....



Christian D schrieb:


> Ich halte aus besagter Argumentation heraus objektive und ernsthaft repräsentative Kriterien für DEN Topköder für unglaubwürdig.



Allerdings kommt jetzt ein "ABER." Ich habe im Herbst verzweifelt an einem der schönsten Strände in DK meine Blinker durch das Wasser gezogen. Es gab immer wieder Stupser, zarte Anfasser, aber keinen Biss. Obwohl ich immer wieder die Köder gewechselt habe, blieb ein einziger letztlich übrig. Auf dieses eine Modell habe ich 10 Fische gefangen und Freunde von mir in kurzer Zeit danach auch nochmal eine Serie von Fischen.

Aber wenige Wochen später, habe ich an anderer Stelle 5 Fische auf 5 verschiedene Blinker gefangen, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein konnten.

Farbendiskussionen entziehe ich mich, indem ich wenige klar favorisierte Grundfarben fische, aber bei den Formen gibt es an bestimmten Tagen bestimmte Favoriten. Außerdem stelle ich fest, dass bestimmte Blinkergrößen eher zu kleinen Fischen führen, andere dagegen zuverlässig ü60er bringen.

Christian hat sicherlich recht, dass man schon sehr sehr viele Daten haben muß, um aus Einzelerlebnissen statistische Erkenntnisse ziehen zu können. 

Ich habe zu verschiedenen Bedingungen eben verschiedene Topköder. Es gibt Blinker, wie z.B. der Thor, die ein recht moderates Verhalten zeigen und eher universell sind, aber wenn man sich Sölvpilen und Boss anschaut, dann kann man sich schon vorstellen, dass der eine zu bestimmten Bedingungen fängt, wo einem der andere eher eine Nullnummer beschert.

Die Diskussion ist in diesem Thread sicherlich legitim oder?

Übrigens Jan Peter wollte euch nur ärgern. Pappnase.


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin,

ich stimme dem nicht zu. Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass es Hecht-, Barsch-, Zander-, Lachs-, Forellenköder etc gibt, weil das eine Erfindung von Marketingstrategen der Angelindustrie ist.
Bestimmte Muster haben sich über viele Jahre für gewisse Zwecke, Angelmethoden und Fischarten anderen Mustern als überlegen erwiesen. 
Das gibt es manchmal sogar noch erhebliche Unterschiede von Gewässer zu Gewässer. In dem einen sind zB Löffelblinker erfolgreicher als andere Köder, während in einem anderen Gewässer Spinner der absolute Renner sein können. 
Das wird wohl in erster Linie durch das vorhandene Nahrungsspektrum des jeweiligen Gewässers bedingt sein.
Fische sind nun einmal Lebewesen mit einer ziemlich beschränkten Hirnkapazität und reagieren auf Reize. Vereint ein Köder viele und/oder starke reizauslösende Elemente, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Fisch zupacken wird.
Eine Anmerkung noch zur Nachweisbarkeit. Ich weiß nicht, ob es darüber wissenschaftlich belegbare Studien gibt, aber ich weiß, daß es Leute gibt, die sich schon ihr ganzes Leben lang intensivst mit Blinkern und ihren Eigenschaften beschäftigen und auch Versuche oder besser gesagt gezielte Tests durchführen. Und da kommt sehr klar zum Ausdruck, daß einige Muster und Farben mehr Erfolg bringen als andere. Mein eigene persönliche Erfahrung zeigt auch, daß es durchaus signifikante Unterschiede in der Fängigkeit bei den verschiedenen Modellen gibt.
Nichts desto trotz, kann man sicherlich mit fast allen Kunstködern Meerforellen fangen, wenn man zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort ist. Das hab ich auch schon mehrfach erleben dürfen, nur leider sind solche Sternstunden recht selten.

|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Vereint ein Köder viele und/oder starke reizauslösende Elemente, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Fisch zupacken wird.



Hm, das halte ich für eine gewagte These. Ich habe letztes Jahr mit reizarmen Ködern deutlich besser gefangen, als mit Stripper, Gno und CO. Weniger kann genau dann mehr sein, wenn eine bestimmte Nahrung aktiv bejagt wird. Nichtsdestotrotz gingen auch reizstarke Blinker, allerdings vor allem unter Bedingungen wo deren Reize notwendig waren, um die Umweltbedingungen, wie z.B. starke Trübung zu "übertönen." 

Tobisimitationen mit ganz geringer Eigenaktion waren bei mir im letzten Jahr der Renner.


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hm, das halte ich für eine gewagte These. Ich habe letztes Jahr mit reizarmen Ködern deutlich besser gefangen, als mit Stripper, Gno und CO. Weniger kann genau dann mehr sein, wenn eine bestimmte Nahrung aktiv bejagt wird. Nichtsdestotrotz gingen auch reizstarke Blinker, allerdings vor allem unter Bedingungen wo deren Reize notwendig waren, um die Umweltbedingungen, wie z.B. starke Trübung zu "übertönen."
> 
> Tobisimitationen mit ganz geringer Eigenaktion waren bei mir im letzten Jahr der Renner.



Moin,

nur weil wir den Köder als reizarm einstufen, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, daß die Fische das ebenso sehen . 

Wenn du deinen "reizarmen" Blinker auf Grund oder an einer Pose anbietest, wirst du wohl nicht all zu viele Bisse bekommen, denn erst dann ist er wirklich reizarm :q. 

Erst die Beschleunigung in Kombination mit wenig Bewegung, die dazu führt daß der Köder wie ein Strich durchs Wasser zieht, trifft hier wohl ins Schwarze, weil sie ein bestimmtes Beutetier imitiert. 

Diese beiden Extreme (auf der der anderen Seite der lebhafte Köder mit viel Spiel) unter den Mefoködern sind ja schon seit langem als extrem fängige Klassiker bekannt. 

|kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



MefoProf schrieb:


> |kopfkrat



Ich denke, dass wir uns einig sind!!!:q:q:q


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wir uns einig sind!!!:q:q:q



Verklickt :q


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Übrigens Jan Peter wollte euch nur ärgern. Pappnase.


 
Und ich wunderte mich schon, dass keine Reaktion von euch kam:q.


Auch ich stimme Christian zu#6.
Weithin stimme ich Ulis "ABER" auch zu.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es einfach nicht DEN TOPKÖDER.
Es gibt aber Köder die zu vielen Situationen recht gut fangen.
Es gibt allerdings auch Köder, die von vielen als schlecht eingestuft werden, die bei anderen aber eben fangen(z.B. Spöket, einige schwören darauf, andere finden ihn schlecht.)
Auch Farbdiskussionen sind nur relativ.
Ich war letzten Hersbst in DK, eine Situation finde ich da doch recht interessant.

Wasser war richtig klar, für mich bedeutete das, dass ich unauffällige Köder fische, d.h. silberner Hansenflash.
Fast alle anderen fischten mit knallroten No-Name Blinkern.
Und fingen einen Fisch nach dem anderen.
Nachdem dann in einer halben Stunde bestimmt 6,7,8 Meerforellen gefangen wurde, stieg ich auch auf roten Hansen Flash um.
Und gleich beim ersten Wurf hing der erste Fisch.
Leider ein bisschen zu kurz:g.

Nochmal zum tuntigen Fliegenfischen:
Es gibt einfach welche, die ein bisschen "arrogant" rüberkommen.
Und das ist wirklich nicht auf eich bezogen, euch hab ich doch lieb:q.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, ist Fusselwerfen eh ein bisschen tuntich



So so :r:r Graf Krolocks Sohn erwächst in Männerrunde kecker Mut 




Nolfravel schrieb:


> (schlagt auf mich ein:q)



Keine Bange - beim nächsten Treffen wird die ostfriesische Zweizentner-Tunte auf dich einschlagen. Mal schauen, ob Du den zweiten Schlag noch wahrnimmst |splat2:|smash:|smash:

Keine Bange JP, noch hast Du den Welpenstatus :m


Aber zum Thema:

Jepp - Christian kann ich insofern Recht geben, als das wir leider ( oder gottseidank ) keine repräsentativen Ergebnisse haben.Ich glaube, die Formen der Kunstköder sind nicht sooo wichtig. Dem Köderspiel kann man auch mit der Rute nachhelfen. Bei den Farben bin ich schon der Meinung, das (egal ob Fliege oder Blinker ) gewisse Farben aufgrund ihrer Sichtigkeit besser sind. Im Winter fische ich gerne "Provokationsfarben". 

Den Top-Köder kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht geben, der müsste dann ja in (fast) jeder Situation fangen. Da wären wir dann beim Naturköder


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



goeddoek schrieb:


> So so :r:r Graf Krolocks Sohn erwächst in Männerrunde kecker Mut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keine Bange - beim nächsten Treffen wird die ostfriesische Zweizentner-Tunte auf dich einschlagen. Mal schauen, ob Du den zweiten Schlag noch wahrnimmst |splat2:|smash:|smash:
> 
> Keine Bange JP, noch hast Du den Welpenstatus :m
> 
> 
> Aber zum Thema:
> 
> Jepp - Christian kann ich insofern Recht geben, als das wir leider ( oder gottseidank ) keine repräsentativen Ergebnisse haben.Ich glaube, die Formen der Kunstköder sind nicht sooo wichtig. Dem Köderspiel kann man auch mit der Rute nachhelfen. Bei den Farben bin ich schon der Meinung, das (egal ob Fliege oder Blinker ) gewisse Farben aufgrund ihrer Sichtigkeit besser sind. Im Winter fische ich gerne "Provokationsfarben".
> 
> Den Top-Köder kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht geben, der müsste dann ja in (fast) jeder Situation fangen. Da wären wir dann beim Naturköder


 

Oha, das wird bestimmt lustig:q...
Wie lange bleibe ich denn beim "Welpenstatus"?
Keiner nimmt mich ernst:c:c:c:q:q
Ach, dat wird schon.

Zum Thema:

Wie ich ja schon beschrieben habe, bin ich auch der Meinung dass manche Farben zu bestimmten Situationen besser passen, es gibt allerdings Ausnahmen, wie die die ich beschrieben habe.

Naturköder?
NEIN!!!:q:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Zu den Farben habe ich mittlerweile eine ziemlich exklusive Meinung. Japanrote Beifänger erweisen sich beim Ostseepilken als sehr fängig. Woran liegt das? Meiner Ansicht könnte das auch schlicht den Grund haben, dass die Dorsche diesen Köder fast garnicht mehr optisch wahrnehmen - rot + Wassertiefe = Tarnung - sondern nur noch auf die Druckwellen reagieren die so ein flatternder Twister erzeugt. Am besten sehen kann man in der Tiefe "blau."

Naja, falsches Thema.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, ist Fusselwerfen eh ein bisschen tuntich (schlagt auf mich ein:q) und man fängt halt nur, wenn die Situationen passen, d.h. wenn der Fisch nah am Ufer steht.



Manche Spinnerfischer verwenden rote Rollen.
Da frage ich dich, was mehr tuntisch ist: Rote Rolle oder Fliegenwerfen?




xfishbonex schrieb:


> wenn ich das lese wird mir ja schlecht :vich habe mit der fliege bestimmt bessere chancen als ein blechschmeißer :gwarum
> ich kann alle nahrungstiere der meerforelle bieten  ob garnele , flohkrebs ,fisch einfach alles
> und die blechangler können nur ein blöden fisch vorzeigen




Stimmt. Vor allem ist es für Spinnfischer schwierig, das Nahrungstier "Gekochte Nordseegarnele" nachzuahmen.
Da haben die Fliegenfischer viel voraus.


Für den Nahbereich könnte ich mir auch denken, dass PB sehr gut fängt. Gibt es zu diesem Köder auf Mefos schon wissenschaftlich erarbeitete Studien?
Ich werden das bei meinem nächsten Mefourlaub mal ausprobieren. Ist PB eigentlich auch in der Farbe "gekochte Nordseekrabbe" erhältlich? Ich möchte dieses den Mefos bekannte Nährtier möglichst lebensnah imitieren.


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Manche Spinnerfischer verwenden rote Rollen.
> Da frage ich dich, was mehr tuntisch ist: Rote Rolle oder Fliegenwerfen?


 

Fusselwerfen:q:q:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wenn ich das lese wird mir ja schlecht :vich habe mit der fliege bestimmt bessere chancen als ein blechschmeißer :gwarum
> ich kann alle nahrungstiere der meerforelle bieten  ob garnele , flohkrebs ,fisch einfach alles
> und die blechangler können nur ein blöden fisch vorzeigen :g


 
Und wie fängst du deinen Fisch, wenn er in 70m Entfernung steht?

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Und wie fängst du deinen Fisch, wenn er in 70m Entfernung steht?
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter


die fische stehen nur da weil hundert leute ins wasser trampeln :g suche dir stellen wo nicht so viel los ist und die fische stehen auch nicht in 70 meter alle meine fische habe ich in 10 bis 15meter endfernung gefangen :vik:und ich stande bestimmt nicht bis zu den titten im wasser 
sondern nur bis zu den knien 
lg andre


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> die fische stehen nur da weil hundert leute ins wasser trampeln :g suche dir stellen wo nicht so viel los ist und die fische stehen auch nicht in 70 meter alle meine fische habe ich in 10 bis 15meter endfernung gefangen :vik:und ich stande bestimmt nicht bis zu den titten im wasser
> sondern nur bis zu den knien
> lg andre


 

Naja, ich schrieb ja schon von der "Wasserfärbekante".
Die kommt bestimmt nicht nur, weil ein paar Leute ins Wasser laufen, oder?

Im letzen Herbst fing ein Bekannter von mir ne 75er, auch weit draußen.

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wenn ich das lese wird mir ja schlecht :vich habe mit der fliege bestimmt bessere chancen als ein blechschmeißer :g



Naja, hier geht es um die Top5 Mefoköder. Darüber hat eben jeder eine andere Meinung. Von daher finde ich deine Smileys übertrieben unsachlich.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

und ein unbekannter stand neben mir und fing ein überspringer der marke ü70 in 10meter endfernung :q und der stand am strand :qlg andre


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



> Allerdings kommt jetzt ein "ABER." Ich habe im Herbst verzweifelt an einem der schönsten Strände in DK meine Blinker durch das Wasser gezogen. Es gab immer wieder Stupser, zarte Anfasser, aber keinen Biss. Obwohl ich immer wieder die Köder gewechselt habe, blieb ein einziger letztlich übrig. Auf dieses eine Modell habe ich 10 Fische gefangen und Freunde von mir in kurzer Zeit danach auch nochmal eine Serie von Fischen.


 
Riecht für mich nach Tidenhub und /oder damit einsetzender Strömung oder deren Wechsel. Und wie von Geisterhand bleiben Fische hängen. Typische Situatuion - gerade an vielen Stränden DKs. Auch ein Erklärungsansatz, der Ködertheorien möglicherweise verblassen lässt. Aber dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen, schließlich war niemand mit einer Unterwasserkamera dabei. Aber ich will hier niemanden in seinem Glauben an spezielle Köder für spezielle Situationen erschüttern. Ich habe bei den fliegen ja ebenso meine Lieblinge. Gehört ja auch irgendwie ein wenig dazu.......#t Nur sollte man seine Ködertheorien nicht allzu dogmatisch oder wissenschaftlich betrachten.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Christian D schrieb:


> Nur sollte man seine Ködertheorien nicht allzu dogmatisch oder wissenschaftlich betrachten.



Dat is'n Woord #6 :m


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dat is'n Woord #6 :m


 
Jau#6


Jan Peter


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Wo stecke ich mich Opportunisten hin , der meist beide Knüppel mit an den 
Teich nimmt |kopfkrat? Temporärtuntiger Obermacker :k:r ?? 
Und Blechcaster mit Springerfliege . Hä ? Spirozupfer ?Welche Schublade ?
Ist mir  psychologisch zu überfrachtet . Psycho - das#y trifft`s . Wenn der 
Entzug bei steigenden Temperaturen vorbeiist , wird`s schon wieder !


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Wo stecke ich mich Opportunisten hin , der meist beide Knüppel mit an den
> Teich nimmt |kopfkrat? Temporärtuntiger Obermacker :k:r ??
> Und Blechcaster mit Springerfliege . Hä ? Spirozupfer ?Welche Schublade ?



Wenn man der bisherigen Logik folgt, wärst Du Bi. 

Und der Spirozupfer nähert sich so langsam seinem Coming Out.

Der Blechcaster mit Springerfliege ist schwer einzuordnen, aber es soll da ja alle Facetten geben.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Springerfliege und dazu noch in Stylish-Pink ist schon derbe ... 




tuffig.


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Metall Köder.

1.Smelt (alter Däne in Kupfer )
2.Hansen Lotus gibt ja nur 4-5 Farben ABER die Form ist der Hammer !!!!
3.Hansen Fight div Farben
4.Sniper ( kommt aus südafrika laut Ralph )

Fliegen 

1.Padegrisen
2.Polar Magnus
3.32er KHD
4.Shrimp in div Farben

Scheiss Winter von wegen ERDERWÄRMUNG


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Springerfliege und dazu noch in Stylish-Pink ist schon derbe ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuffig.


 


....das werde ich unbedingt mal probieren. :q


----------



## Ines

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Bisschen Bi schadet nie!

Ich habe meine bisher einzige Mefo auf Möre Silda-Blech gefangen und kann von daher noch keine Top 5 bieten.

Aber das "tuntige Gefühl" würde ich auch gern mal erleben!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Ines schrieb:


> Bisschen Bi schadet nie!
> 
> Ich habe meine bisher einzige Mefo auf Möre Silda-Blech gefangen und kann von daher noch keine Top 5 bieten.
> 
> Aber das "tuntige Gefühl" würde ich auch gern mal erleben!


 schnuckel denn müssen wir mal zusammen los ziehen ich fische nur pink :vik:lg andre


----------



## Ines

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



> schnuckel denn müssen wir mal zusammen los ziehen


Das wäre doch schön, wenn das diese Saison mal klappt!


----------



## gallus

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Wo stecke ich mich Opportunisten hin , der meist beide Knüppel mit an den
> Teich nimmt |kopfkrat? Temporärtuntiger Obermacker :k:r ??
> Und Blechcaster mit Springerfliege . Hä ? Spirozupfer ?Welche Schublade ?
> Ist mir  psychologisch zu überfrachtet . Psycho - das#y trifft`s . Wenn der
> Entzug bei steigenden Temperaturen vorbeiist , wird`s schon wieder !



He Heiko,
das klingt nach Watentzug!:m
3°Wasser mehr und wir stehen wieder auf den den Steinen..


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



gallus schrieb:


> 3°Wasser mehr und wir stehen wieder auf den den Steinen..



Bis Anfang Juni wilst Du warten??? |kopfkrat

:vik:


----------



## seaside

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin

Ich habe mal das ganze überflogen und etwas Strichliste gemacht und die Forums-Favoriten (Fehler nicht ausgeschlossen) aufgestellt.


The Winner is...

1. Snaps
2. Hansen Stripper
3. Morresilda (fast gleichauf mit Stripper)

danach kommt ein Feld mit Gno, Boss, Fight und Salty.


So, Mädels, dann weiß ich, was ich mir kaufen werde für meinen Einstand ins Meerforellenangeln. Ich freu mich drauf. Ich hoffe eure Erfahrungen enttäuschen mich nicht ;-)


grüße

Peter


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



petair schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich habe mal das ganze überflogen und etwas Strichliste gemacht und die Forums-Favoriten (Fehler nicht ausgeschlossen) aufgestellt.
> 
> 
> The Winner is...
> 
> 1. Snaps
> 2. Hansen Stripper
> 3. Morresilda (fast gleichauf mit Stripper)
> 
> danach kommt ein Feld mit Gno, Boss, Fight und Salty.
> 
> 
> So, Mädels, dann weiß ich, was ich mir kaufen werde für meinen Einstand ins Meerforellenangeln. Ich freu mich drauf. Ich hoffe eure Erfahrungen enttäuschen mich nicht ;-)
> 
> 
> grüße
> 
> Peter


 

Haste schön gemacht:q.

Werde, wenn ich demnächst mal Zeit finde, eine exakte Liste machen.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Also meine favoriten sind:

1. Garnele
2. Hering/Sprotte
3. Sandaal
4. Seeringelwurm
5. Kugelschreiber am System

immer gut gefangen! 
Kannst andre fragen ;-)


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



petair schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich habe mal das ganze überflogen und etwas Strichliste gemacht und die Forums-Favoriten (Fehler nicht ausgeschlossen) aufgestellt.
> 
> 
> The Winner is...
> 
> 1. Snaps
> 2. Hansen Stripper
> 3. Morresilda (fast gleichauf mit Stripper)
> 
> danach kommt ein Feld mit Gno, Boss, Fight und Salty.
> 
> 
> So, Mädels, dann weiß ich, was ich mir kaufen werde für meinen Einstand ins Meerforellenangeln. Ich freu mich drauf. Ich hoffe eure Erfahrungen enttäuschen mich nicht ;-)
> 
> 
> grüße
> 
> Peter



Haste fein gemacht, doch wo bleibt der vielbeworbene Spöki? Ist der durchgetrudelt?


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich finde ja das Spökets erstens teuer und zweitens ScheiXXe sind. 7 Euro noch was für so einen Plasteeumel... die spinnen doch.


----------



## KHof

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Wieso?

Die Bezeichnung neulich als bestes Springerfliegentaxi ist doch treffend?

Du kannst allerdings den Haken abmachen, dann bleibt er nicht mehr hängen und fangen tut er das selbe.

Klaus


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Muahahaha! #6

Aber Taxifahren ist auch bei Springerfliegen teuer. Und der Kula geht dann als Stretch-Limo für Pimp my Springerfliegentaxi durch?


----------



## Bernd Demmert

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

es wurde nach den den Top 5 Meerforellenköder gefragt,es wurde viel geschrieben,jedoch die Anfrage nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hä? Hast du den ganzen Thread gelesen? Welche sind denn deine 5 Top-Köder?


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Bernd Demmert schrieb:


> es wurde nach den den Top 5 Meerforellenköder gefragt,es wurde viel geschrieben,jedoch die Anfrage nicht beantwortet.


 
Mindestens die ersten 8 Seiten sind nur Auflistungen.
Und jetzt geht es in die tiefere Diskussion, ist doch alles hübsch.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin Leute,

habe mir gestern Abend mal die Arbeit gemacht und den Thread ausgewertet.
Hier kommt ihr zur Auswertung: klick mich
Auf jeden Fall Danke, an alle die hier mitgemacht haben, ich hoffe es geht spannend weiter.#6


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ordnung ist eben doch das halbe Leben!

Danke für die Übersicht, was ja eigentlich der Sinn des Themas war.#6


----------



## seaside

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Sauberst!


das ist ja mal ein top Topic. Jetzt hoff ich nur, dass die neue (gebrauchte) Rute was kann und ich auch genug Zeit finde alles zu testen.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> habe mir gestern Abend mal die Arbeit gemacht und den Thread ausgewertet.
> Hier kommt ihr zur Auswertung: klick mich
> Auf jeden Fall Danke, an alle die hier mitgemacht haben, ich hoffe es geht spannend weiter.#6
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter



Man die Arbeit#6#6


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hallöchen
Ist doch erstaunlich ,wie wenige den Hansen Banzai fischen.Ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder ,läuft super und fliegt wie bolle bis nach DK:q
Außerdem wären da noch Falkfisch Thor in diversen Farben und Falkfish Witch in 22g ,und nicht zu vergessen den Gno in Gelb,weiß und schwarz/rot .


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> Ist doch erstaunlich ,wie wenige den Hansen Banzai fischen.Ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder ,läuft super und fliegt wie bolle bis nach DK:q
> Außerdem wären da noch Falkfisch Thor in diversen Farben und Falkfish Witch in 22g ,und nicht zu vergessen den Gno in Gelb,weiß und schwarz/rot .


 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren Hansen Banzai, Gno und Snaps doch im Grunde das selbe, oder?
Also ich glaube, das Original war der Snaps und Gno und Banzai sind Nachbauten.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## KHof

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin!

Banzai und Snaps/Gno haben wenig gemein außer der Materialkombination Blech/Blei. In Sachen Form und Lauf gleichen die sich nicht.
Man könnte noch viele Köder mehr aufzählen (zB. Lawson Bullet, Kinetic Goby...) aber irgendwann muss ja Schluß sein bei 5 Favoriten.

Klaus


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> habe mir gestern Abend mal die Arbeit gemacht und den Thread ausgewertet.



Gut gemacht Lütter!:q

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Eigenschaften ihr der Wahl zu Top of the Blinker zugrunde legt. 

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es nur ein reeles Kriterium. Das Ding fängt.


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren Hansen Banzai, Gno und Snaps doch im Grunde das selbe, oder?
> Also ich glaube, das Original war der Snaps und Gno und Banzai sind Nachbauten.



Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Gno der älteste ''Blei-Blinker'' ist. Ich denke mal, dass der Snaps mittlerweile einfach bekannter ist unter den Anglern. Und der Banzai ist ja nochmal völlig was anderes.
Ich hab ihn bis jetzt erst einmal gefischt, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass er durch seine Form bei jedem Spinnstop sofort richtung Grund zischt. Aber beim Einholen hat der ordentlich alarm gemacht.


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ob Snaps Draget oder Gnosjödraget der ältere ist, da streiten sich die Hersteller seit Jahren drum...

Für mich ist der Gno der geeignetere, da es ihn auch in 15 Gramm gibt, den Snaps ja nur runter bis 20.

Mit der entsprechenden sonstigen Ausrüstung fliegt der 15 Gramm Gno weiter als der 20 Gramm Snaps, so es denn nötig ist.

Vom Belly auf Dorsch fische ich fast nur 30 Gramm Snaps und 28 Gramm Gno, weil man die so schön pilken kann


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gut gemacht Lütter!:q
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren welche Eigenschaften ihr der Wahl zu Top of the Blinker zugrunde legt.
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es nur ein reeles Kriterium. Das Ding fängt.


 
Danke.

Welches andere Kriteruim sollte es denn noch geben?
Also mir fällt kein anderes ein.
Daher fiel meine Wahl auch nur auf fangen oder nicht fangen.


Und soll ich euch mal wat sagen?
ich hab bis auf nen Dorsch noch nie wat aufn Snaps gefangen, da ich ihn fast immer zu schwer finde.
Daher fische ich auch lieber Gno, wenns diese Art von Blinkern sein muss.
Aber auch auf den habe ich noch keine gefangen:q.
Es kommt halt fast nie wat anderes ran als Flash oder Fight, außer ich bin zu gezwungen.
Wenn ich mich dann ans BMA erinnere:c:q:q:q.
Da hatte ich nur einen Fight in absolut Disko dabei.
Und er fängt:k.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Warum fischt hier eigendlich keiner die Dega Lars Hansen Köder? Sind beides super Hansen Imitate.

Die Namensgebung ist auch suuuper unauffällig:
Der Hansen *F*lash heißt bei Dega Lars Hansen *S*lash und
der Hansen *F*ight heißt bei Dega Lars Hansen *Br*ight :q:q:q

Sind halt exakt die selben Blinker, nur ein Stück preiswerter - ich fische sie sehr gerne.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Gno der älteste ''Blei-Blinker'' ist. Ich denke mal, dass der Snaps mittlerweile einfach bekannter ist unter den Anglern. Und der Banzai ist ja nochmal völlig was anderes.
> Ich hab ihn bis jetzt erst einmal gefischt, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass er durch seine Form bei jedem Spinnstop sofort richtung Grund zischt. Aber beim Einholen hat der ordentlich alarm gemacht.




Ne  Ne ,er zischt nicht. Konnte ich vom Belly aus beobachten als ich ihn zum Mefopilkern in 5-8m Wassertiefe benutzt hab.Der trudelt schön zu Boden,einziges Manko ist das es ihn nur in 12g und 28g gibt .
Und bei richtig Männerwetter(5 bft+) läuft der noch richtig gut unter der welle und nicht oben drauf .


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Und bei richtig Männerwetter(5 bft+) läuft der noch richtig gut unter der welle und nicht oben drauf .



Das kann ich mir allerdings gut vorstellen :m


----------



## küstenjung

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

moin,sportsfreunde....also ich habe nach 20 jahren an der küstenjagd auf forellen festgestellt das die trutten im frühling auf jede art holz oder blech beissen......die mädels,fängt mann doch besser mit der fliege...mfg küstenjung


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



küstenjung schrieb:


> moin,sportsfreunde....also ich habe nach 20 jahren an der küstenjagd auf forellen festgestellt das die trutten im frühling auf jede art holz oder blech beissen......die mädels,fängt mann doch besser mit der fliege...mfg küstenjung



|kopfkrat

Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, bezüglich der Verständlichkeit.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



küstenjung schrieb:


> moin,sportsfreunde....also ich habe nach 20 jahren an der küstenjagd auf forellen festgestellt das die trutten im frühling auf jede art holz oder blech beissen......die mädels,fängt mann doch besser mit der fliege...mfg küstenjung


 

Mensch, wat wäre das einfach wenn man Mädels mit Holz fangen kann.... Da werd ich doch gleich mal meine bessere Hälfte fragen, ob ich das Nudelholz rausholen soll....|smash:

|laola:


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Was haltet ihr iegentlich von dem Hakuma Sild?
Hatte ihn letztens mal gefischt und geflogen it er ganz ordentlich aber vor allem das Köderspiel war schön schlängelig. Und dadurch, dass es ein ''Wobblinker'' ist, sinkt er auch nicht so schnell.
Allerdings fiel mir auf, dass sich in der Wölbung eine Luftblase bildet beim Einholen. Kann sich so ein Bläschenzug negativ auswirken?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr iegentlich von dem Hakuma Sild?
> Hatte ihn letztens mal gefischt und geflogen it er ganz ordentlich aber vor allem das Köderspiel war schön schlängelig. Und dadurch, dass es ein ''Wobblinker'' ist, sinkt er auch nicht so schnell.
> Allerdings fiel mir auf, dass sich in der Wölbung eine Luftblase bildet beim Einholen. Kann sich so ein Bläschenzug negativ auswirken?




Hallo Tüdde

Ich fahr nicht mehr ohne diesen Köder an die Ostsee.:vik:


----------



## nico234moto

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1.Spöket 18g Weiß/Blau
2.K&L 20g Perlmut
3.K&L 20g Weiß/Grün
4.Hansen-Lotus 22g Silber
5.Hansen Fight 22g Rot/Schwarz


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Meine Nummer 1


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Meine Nummer 1



Warum nich.|rolleyes

Aber du benutzt den vom Boot aus oder nich?


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Nene ,spiro is dat zauberwort


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

so meine NEUE Nummer 1 ist :
Falk Fish "Kingtrout" 18gr...

Nachdem meine Mefosaison sehr unspektakulär startete kamen bis jetzt über 20 Fische von 46 Fischen in den letzten 14 Tagen auf den Löffel, der Rest auf Springerfliege oder Gno in 20gr !!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

mi9rco zeig mal ein foto von den häßlichen teil |supergrilg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hier hast du mal, ist ca 8 Jahre alt, Folie ist jetzt weggebissen, fängt aber wie Teufel...


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Gut, dann zeige ich mal den nagelneuen, 15 Minuten lang gefischten Spöket Kula. Aus dem Riß tropfte abends noch das Wasser.

Ich bin nicht drauf getreten, hab ihn nicht hinter mir ans Ufer geworfen oder irgend etwas auffälliges bemerkt. Kein Stein, kein Felsen, höchstens in 50m Entfernung unter Wasser. 
Wäre es nicht das Original, hätte ich gesagt: Was kaufst du den Schrott...|supergri


----------



## Ines

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Rosi, den würde ich aber reklamieren!


----------



## Bottlecop

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

UNGLAUBLICH !!!
was für riesen fische man damit fangen kann , den hol ich mir auch :-D :-D

schöne grüsse


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Ines schrieb:


> Rosi, den würde ich aber reklamieren!



Naja Ines, daran verdient nur die Post. Ich konnte meine Neugier nicht bezwingen und hab das Ding genauer untersucht. Also wer schon immer mal die Innereien eines Spökis anschauen wollte, der betrachte dieses Bild. Feinster Kunststoff, Bleikern und Bleischrot. Rechtfertigt das diesen Preis? Vom Material her sicher nicht. Doch es sind eine Menge Euros aus den Anglern zu schöpfen. Die zahlen für den fast garantierten Angelerfolg gern.


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Naja die Köder müssen auch designt und an den Mann gebracht werden. Das ist nicht nur bei Falkfish so. Und ich glaube, dass der Spöket einer der am aufwendigsten vermarkteten Meerforellenköder ist.
Ich glaube, dass das Material bei jedem Köder, der hier aufgelistet ist nur ein bruchteil des Endpreises ausmacht.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Tja und gestern ging der Nächste zu Bruch. Der Kunststoff bricht, wenn man den Kula die letzten Meter über die Steine zieht, was sich ja beim Blinkern vom Ufer aus nicht verhindern läßt. Bei anderen Blinkern platzt dann nach und nach die Farbe ab. 
Werden die Dinger jetzt in China hergestellt?


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Knapp 8 Euro, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Und mit 8 Euro war man noch günstig...

Ich hab auch noch 4 Kulas, die sind aber stabil, sieht aus, als ob die nicht richtig gehärtet worden wären...

Fehlerhafte Modelle würde ich sagen, ich würde auf Umtausch bestehen.


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moinsen,


ist aus dem Umtausch was geworden?


Sind in letzter Zeit noch die ultimativen Mefo-Köder entdeckt worden?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Da bleib ich doch lieber mal bei meinen kupferfarbigen Blinkern mit Bleieinsatz.
Hin und wieder fangen die sogar- lesen Meerforellen keine Werbung?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich vergaß- leicht angerostet, mit weniger Flash, klappt noch besser!


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich vergaß- leicht angerostet, mit weniger Flash, klappt noch besser!



Ja und silbern müssen sie sein.:k
Der Snap rostet nicht!

Ehrlich gesagt war ich zu faul die zerplatzten Spökis umzutauschen. Alle dort über das Internet gekauften Spökis sind hinüber. Einen Spöki habe ich mir in meinem Lieblingsangelladen nachgekauft, den mit den Punkten. Und auf die Risse gewartet. Komischerweise bekommt der keine. Selber Angelplatz. 

Also mit diesem Kunststoff im Spöketnet stimmt was nicht. Wer weiß wo die hergestellt werden und wer weiß wie.


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ja und silbern müssen sie sein.:k
> Der Snap rostet nicht!
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt war ich zu faul die zerplatzten Spökis umzutauschen. Alle dort über das Internet gekauften Spökis sind hinüber. Einen Spöki habe ich mir in meinem Lieblingsangelladen nachgekauft, den mit den Punkten. Und auf die Risse gewartet. Komischerweise bekommt der keine. Selber Angelplatz.
> 
> Also mit diesem Kunststoff im Spöketnet stimmt was nicht. Wer weiß wo die hergestellt werden und wer weiß wie.


 

Haben die den gefangen?



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@ Rosi,

gerade nicht silbern, sondern Kupfer, am besten angegammelt.
Das waren in Irland Welten!
Ob die hier auch so ticken- ich weiß es nicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



volkerma schrieb:


> @ Rosi,
> 
> gerade nicht silbern, sondern Kupfer, am besten angegammelt.
> Das waren in Irland Welten!
> Ob die hier auch so ticken- ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker



Hi Volker da hast du die Dinger in den Norden geschleppt.
Und ich in den Süden, ans Mittelmeer. Kupfer ist gut bei Sa und Su. Auch hier bei uns an der Ostsee.


----------



## Ines

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Kennt bzw. hat eigentlich einer von  euch den Mefoköder von Jörgen Flindt/Langeland -  dieser lange handgefertigte Tobs aus Holz? 
Wenn ja, würden mich mal eure Erfahrungen interessieren.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Haben die den gefangen?
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter



Ja, nicht schlecht. Hier ist mal ein Dorschfoto. Wo sind blos meine Mefobilder versteckt? Der helle mit den Punkten war super!.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Ines schrieb:


> Kennt bzw. hat eigentlich einer von  euch den Mefoköder von Jörgen Flindt/Langeland -  dieser lange handgefertigte Tobs aus Holz?
> Wenn ja, würden mich mal eure Erfahrungen interessieren.



Hi Ines, meinst du so etwas in der Art?


----------



## Ines

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ja, aber nur in der Art. Schlanker und aus Holz. 
Welche Erfahrungen hast du mit den obigen länglichen gemacht?


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hallo Rosi,

da oben fischte ich Abu- Blinker in Gammelkupfer.
Klappte vorzüglich.
Glücklicherweise gibt es in der Erne- Mündung wesentlich mehr Meerforellen als hier.
Dafür aber meist nur Portionsgröße.
Die Unterschiede waren frappierend!
Nur bei diesen hohen Bissfrequenzen konnte ich mir anmaßen, über die Güte der Blinkerfarben zu urteilen.
Die Meerforellen dort waren auf Sandaal- Kost versessen; ich denke unsere sind das weitgehend auch.
Daher der konsequente Rückschluß.
In der Heringszeit drängt sich vielleicht silber oder blau- silber auf.
Vom Fliegenfischen weiß ich aber, daß zu viel Flash oft abschreckt.
Wie ist die Natur?
Jeder tarnt sich, so gut er kann, genug werden aber trotzdem gefressen.
Daher- Piano bei den Köderfarben- mein Votum!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Ines schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur in der Art. Schlanker und aus Holz.
> Welche Erfahrungen hast du mit den obigen länglichen gemacht?



Naja, den hab ich spinnangelmäßig aussortiert. Diese Form ist windanfällig und fliegt nicht weit. Patscht auf die Wasseroberfläche und trudelt langsam runter, hat viel Auftrieb. Vom Boot aus hab ich ihn noch ein paar mal geschleppt. Das Ding wird höllisch schnell, ohne die Wasseroberfläche zu zerteilen.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wie ist die Natur?
> Jeder tarnt sich, so gut er kann, genug werden aber trotzdem gefressen.
> Daher- Piano bei den Köderfarben- mein Votum!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker


Ja, das finde ich auch. Alle Farben durchprobieren. Blos nicht bei Sonnenschein. Da ist blitzendes Silber unschlagbar.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@ Rosi:

Du tippst ja schneller, als ich denken kann!!!


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



volkerma schrieb:


> @ Rosi:
> 
> Du tippst ja schneller, als ich denken kann!!!



Ja, das Wasser läuft, ich will in die Wanne. Gute Nacht#h


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Dann schönes Bad!

Etwas zurückrudern muß ich noch:
In Irland fängst Du bei Sonnenschein kaum bis nicht.
Das ist hier definitiv anders.
Von daher bin ich da auch aufgeschlossen bezüglich anderer Meinungen.
Man soll ja auch im hohen Alter noch lernen können.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich belebe mal diesen schönen Thread wieder. #h
Ich glaube, mein derzeitiger Favorit ist ganz klar der Hansen Silver Arrow in Green Silver Tobis. Ich hab mir allerdings nen Einzelhaken rangetüddelt.

http://www.bac-shop.de/images/quellbilder/produkte/silver_arrow.jpg

Vorausgesetzt, dass auch Tobiasfische im Wasser rumschwimmen, hat er bis jetzt immer gefangen. Und die Flugeigenschaften sind einfach fantastisch. Das Ding fliegt wie ne Rakete. Auch die Eintauchgeräusche sind viel geringer, als bei manch anderem Geschoß.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Sagt mal, was haltet Ihr vom Hansen Rival? Im Laden sieht er vielversprechend aus!


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin!

Wirft sich gegenüber eines Gladsax bescheiden!!

Hier mein Favorit und eine AllwetterFarbe...wenn ihr mich fragt!

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Meerforellenkoeder/Snaps-Blinker/Snaps-schwarz-gold.html

dann kommt der:q

http://www.meerforellenkoeder.de/product_info.php?products_id=5128

und denn noch dieser einer|uhoh:

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Meerforellenkoeder/Gno-Blinker/Gno-020.html


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@ rudini

Soll das heißen, dass Du mit dem Snurrebassen was gefangen hast.?|kopfkrat

Ich hab auch zwei davon (silber + Pink in 18g), aber bisher hat nix drauf gebissen.

Mein Tip: *More Silda, blau/silber Holo 18g*

Andreas


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ja...schon öfter!!

Meine erste Mefo überhaupt ging aufn 17g Snurrebassen in Olive

sowat hier

http://www.meerforellenkoeder.de/product_info.php?products_id=5172

und sonst hatte ich auf den schon Erfolg

http://www.meerforellenkoeder.de/product_info.php?products_id=8716

und den(darauf am meisten)

http://www.meerforellenkoeder.de/product_info.php?products_id=5179

hab mittlerweile fast die gesamte FarbPalette und verschiedene Gewichtsklassen...finde das sind topKöder!!
Manchmal fangen sie halt etwas zu schlackern an beim Werfen und fliegen dementsprechend nicht soooo weit...aber viele Mefos sind dann doch näher als man denkt


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



rudini schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wirft sich gegenüber eines Gladsax bescheiden!!


 
Hi, womit willst du denn gewichtsmäßig vergleichen? Den Rival gibt es in 18g und in 26g, den Snap in 20g, 25g und 30g. Die können garnicht gleich weit fliegen, weil es keine gleichen Gewichte gibt.

Wenn du mal einen Rival in die Hand nimmst, dann wirst du den fetten Bleikern bemerken. Beim Snap ist er viel unauffälliger. Da werden unterschiedliche Materialien verwendet.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

moin, der rival ist ganz gut zum dorscheln vom belly-taumelt sehr schön...finde den fast besser als den snap, aber zum mefo blinkern hab ich den nicht so gern


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



observer schrieb:


> moin, der rival ist ganz gut zum dorscheln vom belly-taumelt sehr schön...finde den fast besser als den snap, aber zum mefo blinkern hab ich den nicht so gern



Also auch zum Dorscheln vom Strand? Klingt gut |supergri !


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi, womit willst du denn gewichtsmäßig vergleichen? Den Rival gibt es in 18g und in 26g, den Snap in 20g, 25g und 30g. Die können garnicht gleich weit fliegen, weil es keine gleichen Gewichte gibt.



Trotzdem kann man doch das Flugverhalten bewerten oder nicht? Natürlich kann man dass. Ich werf zB nen 15g Gno weiter als nen 20g Flash.




Rosi schrieb:


> Wenn du mal einen Rival in die Hand nimmst, dann wirst du den fetten  Bleikern bemerken. Beim Snap ist er viel unauffälliger. Da werden  unterschiedliche Materialien verwendet.



Ich glaube 'unauffällig' ist in diesem Fall auch ziemlich Wurst. Dat is so gebaut, damit der sich auch bewegt.

Meine TOP-5 (um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen)

1. Spöket 18g
2. Gno 15g (oder Gnösdrajet oder so |kopfkrat)
3. Snaps 25g
4. Gladsax 16g, 20g
5. .........weiss noch net. Bei mir ist der Salty grad inner Testphase


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

vom strand ist bei mir der snaps in 25g nummer1, dann snaps 30g...nehm nur die
vom belly aus ist der stripper in versch. gewichten das einzige was an den wirbel kommt...


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi, womit willst du denn gewichtsmäßig vergleichen? Den Rival gibt es in 18g und in 26g, den Snap in 20g, 25g und 30g. Die können garnicht gleich weit fliegen, weil es keine gleichen Gewichte gibt.
> 
> Wenn du mal einen Rival in die Hand nimmst, dann wirst du den fetten Bleikern bemerken. Beim Snap ist er viel unauffälliger. Da werden unterschiedliche Materialien verwendet.



Moin Rosi ,

ich denke 25gSnaps darf ich schon mit 26gRival vergleichen und hab das ja auch schon gemacht...
und meine ERFAHRUNG damit sagt ,der Snaps wirft sich viel weiter und auch kontrollierter...trotz des 1g weniger an Gewicht!

Gnos und Snaps sind absolute WeitwurfKöder...da kommt sonst nicht viel ran ,ausser vll kleine Pilker!

LG:vik:


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@ Duckstar

Du schreibst Snaps an Stelle 3 und Gladsax an Stelle 4

Snaps sind doch von Gladsax!
Welche anderen Gladsax meinst Du denn auf Platz 4?
Gladsax Fiske Alfa (find ich auch net schlecht v Laufverhalten)?!
Gladsax Fiske Wobbler(werfen sich auch sehr weit!!)?!

LG#h


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

hehehe...den Wobbler meine ich


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> Ich glaube 'unauffällig' ist in diesem Fall auch ziemlich Wurst. Dat is so gebaut, damit der sich auch bewegt.



Ja, das ist Wurst wenn du die 18 und 20g vergleichst im Laufverhalten. Jedoch die 25g Snap und 26g Rival, oder auch Jumper /Dega, sind viel dicker. Dadurch dreht der Blinker sich nicht mehr im Lauf und trudelt auch nicht so beweglich wie ein schlanker Snap. Der Snap ist auch in 30g noch schlank und kann sich im Lauf drehen. Vom Boot aus kann man das gut beobachten.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



rudini schrieb:


> Gnos und Snaps sind absolute WeitwurfKöder...da kommt sonst nicht viel ran ,ausser vll kleine Pilker!
> 
> LG:vik:



Na du hast den Kula vergessen, der fliegt in 26g genau so weit. Wobei es natürlich auch auf Aktionsbereich und Wurfgewicht der Rute ankommt. Also wenn man Blinker vergleicht, dann möglichst mit der selben Rute. 

Der Gladsax Fiske fliegt mit 28g nicht so weit wie der Kula in 26g. Vom Laufverhalten her sind es ähnliche Küstenwobbler, wackeln lustig mit dem Hintern im Lauf. Ich habe mit beiden sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Kulas eher im eisigen Wasser, die Fiske zum Frühlingsende.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Joa...der Kula in26g und der Fiske in 27g fliegen ungefähr genauso weit!

Uuund sicher gibts noch andere Köder welche ich nicht kenne oder zumindest noch nicht benutzt habe und genauso oder sogar weiter fliegen!?

Uuund...logisch ,daß das auch vom Wurfgewicht etc der Rute passen sollte...aber wer vergleicht hier ne Wurfweite vonem 30er Snaps und ner max 20WG Rute mit ne max 32WG Rute und nem 27erRival???...Keiner!!

Dazu kommt noch die Rolle ,die Schnur ...die Kraft des Anglers und dessen Armlänge...der Wind...etc etc

Das dürfte jedem klar sein ,der hier einen Vergleich aufstellt!

Trotzdem vielen Dank!!
Und weiterhin dicke Fische!

PSu bastelst wunderschöne Fliegen!:l


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hallo,

Rosi ist halt die einzige die wirklich Plan hat hier#6|supergri.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Also nochmal zum Rival: Laufen tut er ziemlich gut und dreht sich auch teilweise. ABER: Er fliegt bei weitem nicht so gut wie ein Snaps! Während der Snaps wie ein Strich fliegt, brauch der Rival einige Meter, um sich zu stabilisieren und er trudelt...das kostet Weite.
Also nicht übel, aber wohl nicht die Waffe!!!


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Mein Reden!:m

Der von Jari beschriebene Hansen Silver Arrow ist allerdings sehr interessant und einen Versuch wert!! Und mit 3,50Eur auch vom Preis her echt günstig!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rosi ist halt die einzige die wirklich Plan hat hier#6|supergri.




...endlich mal was Schlaues...


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> ...endlich mal was Schlaues...




Oha...es gibt also schon zwei weise Männer und eine weise Frau hier 

Laßt uns bitte ,bitte weiter daran teilhaben!!:g

Kann einer schon einen Vergleich mit dem hier

http://www.meerforellenkoeder.de/index.php?cPath=406_558&XTCsid=af6c1ce80a4a1b025cd55a2144951033

und dem Gladsax Snaps liefern??!(Wurfeigenschaften,Laufverhalten)

Weiser Mann vll?!?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Mich kannst du nicht meinen,Rudini.#c

Ich schau nur demütig nach oben,bei solchen Aussagen.



 					Zitat von *Sea-Trout* 

 
_Hallo,

Rosi ist halt die einzige die wirklich Plan hat hier#6|supergri._


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Achso..:m#h


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Wenn du was für ''richtig weit'' suchst,guck dir mal diese an.

Rotieren wie blöd und beim Stop taumeln sie auch gut.

Absolut geile Lackierung,die fast schon wie ein Foto aussieht.

http://www.overstockbait.com/Williamson_Gyro_Jig_p/gj.htm

Ich hab mir alle der 40gr. Fraktion für richtig schweres Wetter schicken lassen. Zum fischen hinter der Brandung,wo das Wasser ruhiger wird.

Bestelle mir aber noch die gesamte 20gr. Flotte der Dinger

Mit denen geworfen... jetzt weiß ich, was weit ist,mit hervorragendem Lauf.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Sehen ja geil aus!!
Werd ich mir mal bestellen...aber Laufverhalten haben die??
Sehen aus wie Zocker/Minipilker!
Muß man die nich Twitchen??

LG


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin Tino, wie lang ist denn der Jig? Wenn er nicht viel länger als ein Spöki ist, dann fliegt er wie Teufel. Ich habe so ein Geschoß in 25g für Tage mit mehr Wind von Behr, das geht super grundnah und sollte garnicht so dolle bewegt werden. Um den Jig oben zu halten, muß man schon ganz fix einkurbeln. Dann hat er noch so ein breites Maul, das gibt eine gute Druckwelle und alle Fische die schon geschlafen haben, werden wieder munter. 
Für Mefos ist das jedoch nichts, die wollen lieber oben beschäftigt werden.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Die Länge müsste ich nachmessen,sind aber nicht sooo lang.(Ist die Länge nicht auf der Seite angegeben???)
Das kann ich aber erst machen ,wenn ich aus Vietnam zurück bin.


Sie rotieren um die eigene Achse,was bei dem asymetrischen Aufbau für gute Druckwellen sorgt.
Das erste Mal fischte ich die Dinger bei einer guten 4 von der Seite und die flogen wie auf ner Schnur aufgefädelt.

Sicher muss man sie etwas schneller führen ,aber bei windigem Wetter hinterm Spülsaum gefischt,wird das Zeitfenster der Mefo klein gehalten in der sie sich überlegen kann: soll ich oder soll ich nicht.
Gerade in der Heringszeit ist es interessant,mit schnell geführten Ködern zu angeln. Bei schlechtem Wetter hinter dem Spülsaum der Brandung sowieso.

Etwas langsamer geführt,sacken sie auch nicht schnell ab,was mich zu Anfang auch verwunderte,da ich auch dachte das sie schnell zu Boden sinken. Aber nichts dergleichen ist passiert. Bei einer 3- 4m Wassertiefe hatte ich keinen Grundkontakt,bei einem normalen Spinstop.

Rudini: Man bekommt von diesem Shop auch regelmäßig Newsletter, wo die Versandkosten sehr attraktiv werden.
Ansonsten schreibe mal den Shop an,ob man was beim Versand was machen kann.
Bei mir hat sich es damals gelohnt,da ich alle Farben der 40gr. Flotte gleich 3 mal bestellt hatte.
Bei einem Stückpreis bei damals unter 4€ hat es nicht ganz so weh getan.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@ Tino: Sehr interessant, dieser Köder den Du da ausgegraben hast. Könntest Du so nett sein und einen Wurfweiten- und Eigenschaftenvergleich zum 25er oder 30er Snaps bzw. einem schweren Gno ziehen? Die Eigenschaften...fliegt gut, dreht sich, sinkt nicht übermäßig schnell können ein Snaps oder Gno in der entsprechenden Gewichtsklasse auch. Ich sehe momentan noch nicht, inwiefern die Vorteile dieses Köders die Versandkosten aufwiegen, obwohl ich immer an neuen Blinkern interessiert bin ;+ .
Ich befürchte auch, daß ein 40 Gramm Geschoss selbst an einer schweren Meforute nicht mehr vernünftig zu werfen ist...meist sind die ja eher für Gewichte von 20-30 Gramm optimiert...da gewinnt man dann mit einem für die Rute zu schweren Köder keine Wurfweite.

Aber das wichtigste: Hast Du auf das Ding schon gefangen??


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Sie rotieren um die eigene Achse,was bei dem asymetrischen Aufbau für gute Druckwellen sorgt.


Das habe ich gestern garnicht gesehen, der Köder ist wohl eckig? Wie sieht denn die Rückseite aus? Oder sind alle Seiten gleich? Dann ist das etwas ganz anderes, als der kleine Zocker von Behr. Denn der ist flach, wenn man ihn hinlegt. 

@Hi Tino, Es gibt den Köder auch in 20g. Nun die Frage, wird er länger, wenn das Wg. steigt? 

Mit Jigs und Zockern kenne ich mich nicht so aus, gibt es solche Formen nicht auch in Deutschland zu kaufen?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@ Rosi: Laut dem Link is das Teil 8cm lang: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Williamson-Gyro-Jig

Interessant is der schon, aber ich vermute, daß man an einer Meforute nicht viel gewinnt an Wurfweite gegenüber einem 25er oder 30er Snaps.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Man wirft definitiv weiter als mit nem Snaps oder anderen.

Wie schon gesagt hat er eine asymetrische Form mit kleinen Kanten, was ihn schön taumeln lässt wenn er sinkt oder etwas langsamer geführt wird. Wird er schneller geführt rotiert er um die eigen Achse.

Ich werfe den 40gr. mit ner englischen 3,60 Barbenrute mit 1,75 lbs.

Das sind Wurfweiten jenseits von gut und böse.Die 20gr. will ich für die normale Meforute haben.

Ich kam erst einmal los mit den 40gr. ,hatte Kontakt gehabt,aber leider nichts verhaftet.

Ich war damit mehr beschäftigt mir sein Laufverhalten anzusehen,da er doch sehr von den üblichen Formen abweicht.

Vermesser: Man muss nen 40gr. Köder schon an einer Rute fischen ,die diese Gewichte gut beherrscht. Deswegen nutze ich dafür meine Barbenrute nur für diese Ködergewichte.

Aber das wichtigste an diesen Dingern ist für mich deren Windunanfälligkeit. (speziell Seitenwind)

Rosi: ich schätze den 40gr. auf ca. 10cm

Weiter fliegen die schon wie nen Snaps!!!

Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, kann ich gerne ein paar Detailbilder einstellen.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Man wirft definitiv weiter als mit nem Snaps oder anderen.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt hat er eine asymetrische Form mit kleinen Kanten, was ihn schön taumeln lässt wenn er sinkt oder etwas langsamer geführt wird. Wird er schneller geführt rotiert er um die eigen Achse.
> 
> Ich werfe den 40gr. mit ner englischen 3,60 Barbenrute mit 1,75 lbs.
> 
> Das sind Wurfweiten jenseits von gut und böse.Die 20gr. will ich für die normale Meforute haben.
> 
> Ich kam erst einmal los mit den 40gr. ,hatte Kontakt gehabt,aber leider nichts verhaftet.
> 
> Ich war damit mehr beschäftigt mir sein Laufverhalten anzusehen,da er doch sehr von den üblichen Formen abweicht.
> 
> Vermesser: Man muss nen 40gr. Köder schon an einer Rute fischen ,die diese Gewichte gut beherrscht. Deswegen nutze ich dafür meine Barbenrute nur für diese Ködergewichte.
> 
> Aber das wichtigste an diesen Dingern ist für mich deren Windunanfälligkeit. (speziell Seitenwind)
> 
> Rosi: ich schätze den 40gr. auf ca. 10cm
> 
> Weiter fliegen die schon wie nen Snaps!!!
> 
> Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, kann ich gerne ein paar Detailbilder einstellen.



Danke. Mal sehen. Aber daß ein 20er von den Dingern an ner Meforute weiter fliegt als ein 25er oder gar 30er Snaps, wage ich doch zu bezweifeln. Der Snaps fliegt doch schon wie ein Strich...!
Und ne zweite Rute für die 40er kauf ich nicht extra. Aber interessieren tun mich die Dinger doch...verleiht jemand einen zum Testen |supergri ? Die 20er kriegt man in Deutschland nirgends, extra bestellen lohnt nicht und nen 40er ist an meiner Meforute definitiv zu doll, ein 30er Snaps geht noch grenzwertig, ein 25er ist optimal.


----------



## Hansi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@Tino : Dann hol dir doch den Gno in 38 gr. und versuche es damit mal. Der hat die Größe wie ein 28-er Gno, nur etwas mehr Blei drunter. Von der Aktion im Wasser nicht ganz so lebhaft wie der Leichtere aber immer noch zufriedenstellend.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Es müßten mehrere Leute zusammenlegen und bestellen um die Dinger mal zu testen...
Das dürfte dann immer noch billiger kommen ,als sie hier zu kaufen,weil ja gerad im Angebot für2,99Dollar!
Gibt aber schon nicht mehr alle Farben in allen Gewichten!

Trotz der guten Wurfeigenschaften von Snaps und Gno ,dürften diese Teile weniger Windanfällig sein..haben ja keine "breite"Seite!
Und wenn sie wirklich nicht zu Boden sacken bei nem Spinnstop ,könnten sie sehr ,sehr interessant sein!
Allerdings würde ich auch nur 20er und 30er Versionen testen!

Also wer meldet sich zur Sammelbestellung??!:g


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Nur mal zur Info in die Runde Castingjigs.

Diese wurden entwickelt, um vom Ufer (Felsen, Molen etc.) sowie vom Boot auf pelagische Fischarten zu angeln.
Und natürlich zum Lightjigging.

Sie sind m. M. beim Watfischen absolut ungeeignet.

Hier ist es einfach nicht tief genug.

Habe mir vor ca. 3 Jahren die populärsten aus Japan importiert.

In 20, 30 und 40g. Vom kleinen Boot auf Dorsch sowie in Norwegen vom Ufer und Boot absolut Top.

Fliegen wie Teufel und Aktion wie ein Blinker.

Mit denen kann man schön die verschiedenen Tiefen absuchen.

Aber nix für die Uferangelei. Getestet und abgebrochen #d

Hier der Link: http://www.ima-ams.co.jp/gunkichi/

Und hier mal ein paar Bilder wie und wo mit Castingjigs geangelt wird: http://ima-singapore.blogspot.com/2009/01/our-catches-on-ima-gun.html

Möchte euch nur vor Fehlinvestitionen bewahren.

MFG #h


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



rudini schrieb:


> Also wer meldet sich zur Sammelbestellung??!:g



Ja, ich möchte von jeder Gewichtsklasse 3, die Farbe ist mir egal, blos nicht so viel rot. Die 40ger gehen bestimmt gut im Mittelmeer. Da braucht man mit 20g garnicht erst anzufangen. 
Ich finde die Form so interessant, nicht platt, sondern eckig. Das wäre auch was für unseren Bastler als Vorlage. 
Meine Sportex wirft 45g noch gut, die hat eher Schwierigkeiten mit den Gewichten unter 20g.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich hab mir nun ne Flotte bestellt,von allen Gewichten..leider stieg mit dem Gewicht auch der Versandpreis(nun33Eur)..

Aber die will ich testen!!(notfalls in Norge):l

@Rosi...ich sag Dir bescheid ,wenn die Dinger angekommen sind und Du kannst dann überlegen Dir welche abzuholen!
Bei Dir bekannter HRO Adresse!

LG aus Brasilien#h


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Genau das macht auch den Spass dran aus, mal was neues ausprobieren zu wollen.
Ich find die Dinger richtig geil ,und ne Mefo wird das auch irgendwann sagen wenn das Teil an ihr vorbeidüst.


Wie spät ist es jetzt bei dir,Tilo? Bei mir in Vietnam ist es jetzt 4.02 Uhr.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hab ich zu spät gelesen 

Jetz ists 11Uhr nachts bei mir...

in diesem Sinne...
|schlafen
Boa noite!


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



rudini schrieb:


> @Rosi...ich sag Dir bescheid ,wenn die Dinger angekommen sind und Du kannst dann überlegen Dir welche abzuholen!
> Bei Dir bekannter HRO Adresse!
> 
> LG aus Brasilien#h



Moin in alle Welt, und vielen Dank, das mach ich dann. #h


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hab mal wieder zwei neue interessante Köder entdeckt: Einen Filur und einen Atomskjea. Kennt die einer?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Bilder oder nen Link wäre bequemer.

Jetzt muss ich selber googeln... verdammte Neugier|rolleyes


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin,

der Filur ist nicht schlecht, hab den dickblechigen kleinen 12er in Neongelb und -Rot gerne im Winter auf Grönies und auch auf Dorsch vom Belly gefischt. 

Ist aber auch kein Aufreger, im Grunde ein pulverlackierter Trumpf.

Zum Atomskeja hab ich keine Erfahrung

Gruss #h


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Also die Teile sind denn mal da.

Der Filur sieht erstmal aus, als ob er gut fliegt...und auch laufen könnte, wird die nächsten Tage getestet.

Gut find ich den Atomskeja in 24 Gramm...der hat das Format des 22er Silda und ne sehr ähnliche (gleiche?? ;+ ) Form, ist aber dicker und dürfte damit besser fliegen und genauso gut laufen...das ist doch schonmal was...


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Bilder oder nen Link wäre bequemer.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich selber googeln... verdammte Neugier|rolleyes



Kannst du dir hier ansehen.

Die Gyro Jig sind heute angekommen, sie gefallen mir sehr gut. Besonders das drehbare Öhr. Bei der nächsten Belly Tour sind sie dabei. Das war ein guter Tip von dir.#6


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich habe jetzt auch zwei Gyro Jigs :vik:. In 30 Gramm. Schade, daß die Farbauswahl kein schwarz-rot beinhaltet. 

Der Wurftest im Süßwasser war vielversprechend...aber groß is der Unterschied zum Snaps oder Gno nicht, oder seh ich das falsch ;+ ?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn du was für ''richtig weit'' suchst,guck dir mal diese an.
> 
> Rotieren wie blöd und beim Stop taumeln sie auch gut.
> 
> Absolut geile Lackierung,die fast schon wie ein Foto aussieht.
> 
> http://www.overstockbait.com/Williamson_Gyro_Jig_p/gj.htm
> 
> Ich hab mir alle der 40gr. Fraktion für richtig schweres Wetter schicken lassen. Zum fischen hinter der Brandung,wo das Wasser ruhiger wird.
> 
> Bestelle mir aber noch die gesamte 20gr. Flotte der Dinger
> 
> Mit denen geworfen... jetzt weiß ich, was weit ist,mit hervorragendem Lauf.



Also ich habe jetzt zwei von den Dingern in 30 Gramm...und ich bin leider nicht begeistert. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind nicht besser als beim 25er Snap, der Lauf ist nur bei sehr zügiger Führung wirklich gut...und die sacken ab wie ein Stein, drehen sich dabei allerdings ganz hübsch.
Kann man haben, wird auch Fisch fangen, muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Die 30gr. werden ja nicht anders sein wie die 40er die ich habe.

Allerdings werfe ich meine 40er mit ner 3,6m barbenrute. Da hat man schon mehr bums beim werfen.

Trotz allem behaupte ich,dass man mit den Dingern weiter wirft wie mit nem Snaps. Auch in der 20-30gr. Version.

Ich hatte ,wie schon irgendwo geschrieben,mit den 40ern bei ner 4 Bft. von der Seite,geworfen.
Fast windunanfällig,fliegen ohne zu flattern oder zu taumeln schnurgerade und das sehr, sehr weit.:q


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Was nützt ne super Wurfweite, wenn das Teil in der Welle wie ein Stein sinkt bzw. so schnell eingeholt werden muss, dass es 1 2 fix aus dem Bereich des Fisches gezogen wird |kopfkrat

M. M. für Forelle und Dorsch in der Brandung eine totale Fehlinvestition.

Sollte aber vom Boot oder vom Felsen in Norge funzen.

Für diese Bedingungen gibt es leckere Tobsimitationen von 25 bis 40 Gramm als Wobbler (Kunststoff) oder Castingjig (Metall) mit einem super Laufverhalten, nur leider nicht in D sondern in J.

Vielleicht setz ich mal Bilder davon rein.

MFG |wavey:


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Die 30gr. werden ja nicht anders sein wie die 40er die ich habe.
> 
> Allerdings werfe ich meine 40er mit ner 3,6m barbenrute. Da hat man schon mehr bums beim werfen.
> 
> Trotz allem behaupte ich,dass man mit den Dingern weiter wirft wie mit nem Snaps. Auch in der 20-30gr. Version.
> 
> Ich hatte ,wie schon irgendwo geschrieben,mit den 40ern bei ner 4 Bft. von der Seite,geworfen.
> Fast windunanfällig,fliegen ohne zu flattern oder zu taumeln schnurgerade und das sehr, sehr weit.:q



Also an einer 3,15er Meforute fliegen die nicht weiter als ein 25er Snaps...Sorry...mag auch etwas an der Rute liegen, die wirft mit 25 Gramm besser als mit 30...aber es sind nicht mehr oder weniger Weitwurfköder als ein Snaps oder Gno...sie sind ja auch nur wenig kompakter und die Gewichtsverteilung ist bei Blinkern mit Bleikern eher günstiger.

Und das Laufverhalten spricht allenfalls Forellen an...die müssen sehr zügig geführt werden, da sie sonst bei 2m Wassertiefe ruckzuck das Kraut vom Grund harken...
Sicherlich kann man sie pilkend auf Dorsch vom Strand einsetzen...aber dann muss ich erst Haken tauschen, sonst sind die gleich fest...

Windunanfällig sind sie, ja...aber in der Zeit, in der ich den Schnurbogen wegen Wind glätte, sind sie am Grund...und in den Wellen sind sie genausowenige kontrolliert zu führen wie andere Blinker... und den Schnurbogen hab ich mit den Dingern wie mit jedem anderen Blinker.

Ich sage nicht, daß sie schlecht sind...aber sie sind eben auch nicht besser als gängige Köder meiner Meinung nach. Sicherlich können sie Bonusfische fangen...aber sie sind nicht so gut, daß sie die Sterne vom Mefohimmel holen und zum neuen Must-Have werden.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Zitat:Windunanfällig sind sie, ja...aber in der Zeit, in der ich den  Schnurbogen wegen Wind glätte, sind sie am Grund...und in den Wellen  sind sie genausowenige kontrolliert zu führen wie andere Blinker...


Ich weiss nicht wie du wirfst,aber ich warf die Dinger mit ner 4 Bft. von der Seite an einer 22er Stroft GTM.

Da sackte nichts zu Boden.

Ich werfe aber ohne so grossen Schnurbogen,dass man Probleme bekommt den wieder zügig einzukurbeln.


Um das nochmal klarzustellen: 

Ich holte sie mir für schlechtes aufgewühltes Wetter mit viel Wind um hinter der Brandung angel zu können.
Da ich nicht o viel Zeit habe,muss ich auch solche Tage nutzen,wenn ich denn die Zeit habe,um angeln zu können. 
Bei solchem Wetter zu angeln ist auch nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.
Da haben mich andere Angler in einem anderen Forum bestätigt,dass es nicht so ungewöhnlich ist ,bei solchem Wetter und schweren Ködern zu fischen.

Zitat:
Was nützt ne super Wurfweite, wenn das Teil in der Welle wie ein Stein  sinkt bzw. so schnell eingeholt werden muss, dass es 1 2 fix aus dem  Bereich des Fisches gezogen wird |kopfkrat

Das nützt einem garnichts,Dido,wenn es denn so ist wie du schreibst.
Hast du sie schon geworfen bzw. hast du mit den Dingern schon geangelt?

Ich brauchte nicht so unwahrscheinlich schneller einholen,dass keine Forelle hinterherkommen kann.
Auch sinken sie nicht wie ein Stein,jedenfalls hatte ich beim normalen Spinnangeln in der Ostsee keinen Grundkontakt.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Kommt wahrscheinlich auch drauf an, wo man angelt...Du schriebst irgendwas von 4m Wassertiefe...die habe ich hier in Wurfweite eher weniger.

Mich würde ernsthaft interessieren, wie Du den Schnurbogen bei strammem Seitenwind vermeidest? Mir ist es bisher nicht befriedigend ohne Einbußen bei der Weite gelungen...würde ich gern wissen, eventuell wirfst Du anders?

Wie gesagt...brauchbar ja, aber nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich werfe nicht sehr hoch, eher flach. Da zieht der Wind nicht so viel Schnur von der Rolle die man dann wieder einkurbeln muss. Da hast du durchaus Recht das die Dinger nicht perfekt sind.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ach so, dann nicht als Überkopf- sondern eher als Seitwurf...stimmt, geht auch...nur fürs Buhnenfeld blöde weil unpräzise.

Aber alles in allem sehr interessant die Teile...wenn Du mal wieder was testen willst, sag Bescheid... ich mach wieder mit. Irgendwann is der Ultra-Weitwurf-windunanfällig-lebhaftlauf-Mefo-Dorsch-Killer dabei.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Zitat
> 
> Zitat:
> |kopfkrat
> 
> Das nützt einem garnichts,Dido,wenn es denn so ist wie du schreibst.
> Hast du sie schon geworfen bzw. hast du mit den Dingern schon geangelt?
> 
> Ich brauchte nicht so unwahrscheinlich schneller einholen,dass keine Forelle hinterherkommen kann.
> Auch sinken sie nicht wie ein Stein,jedenfalls hatte ich beim normalen Spinnangeln in der Ostsee keinen Grundkontakt.



Hab mir vor ca. 3 Jahren Castingjigs von IMA Japan (IMA Gun) importiert, welche das Nonplusultra was Qualität, Laufverhalten (Blinkerähnlich) etc. betrifft darstellen. Getestet in der Brandung und Idee verworfen, aus bekannten Gründen. Habe die in 20 / 30 und 40 g. Selbst der 20-iger muss schon recht zügig eingeholt werden.

Ich will ja keine Platten reißen |supergri

IMA selbst schreibt dazu, dass der Gun am besten von Molen und Felsen (tiefes Wasser / klingelts) sowie vom Boot auf Wolfsbarsch und andere pelagische Fischarten einzusetzen ist.

AAAAAAAber, ich hab noch andere Casting-Jigs in 25 und 35 g (Metall / schlanke Tobsform), welche sich Hammer bei Wind werfen lassen und diese laufen ähnlich wie ein Hansen Flash und wühlen nicht am Grund rum  #6

Und da bei den besagten Bedingungen auch ne Menge Kraut im Wasser rumlungert, sind an den Jigs von mir gebundene Einzelhaken (Owner Schwarze Brasse in Gr. 9 und 10) montiert. Funzt perfekt.

Und fängig sind sie auch noch.

MFG |wavey:


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich werfe schon über Kopf ,nur nicht so hoch. Also zwischen 9-10 Uhr,lass ich den Köder fliegen,wenn du weisst was ich meine. Dann hab ich nicht solch einen Bogen im Wurf.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



dido_43 schrieb:


> AAAAAAAber, ich hab noch andere Casting-Jigs in 25 und 35 g (Metall / schlanke Tobsform), welche sich Hammer bei Wind werfen lassen und diese laufen ähnlich wie ein Hansen Flash und wühlen nicht am Grund rum  #6
> 
> Und da bei den besagten Bedingungen auch ne Menge Kraut im Wasser rumlungert, sind an den Jigs von mir gebundene Einzelhaken (Owner Schwarze Brasse in Gr. 9 und 10) montiert. Funzt perfekt.
> 
> Und fängig sind sie auch noch.
> 
> MFG |wavey:



Hast mal einen Link zu denen? Danke.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hast mal einen Link zu denen? Danke.



Sorry, bitte selbst rechergieren, z. Bsp. in jap. Blogs wo auf Lachs und MeFo vom Ufer im Meer geangelt wird.

Diese Köder bleiben das sahnige Geheimnis meiner Lurebox 

Stelle vielleicht irgendwann mal Bilder ein, wobei ich das schon einmal gemacht habe von nur 2 Ködern mit Einzelhaken und daraufhin massig (Spam) Mails bekommen habe woher, wie zu erwerben und ob ich welche verkaufe bla bla bla.

War echt nervig.

MFG |wavey:


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hoffentlich denken auch die Leute so ,wie du es grad geschrieben hast,wenn du eine Frage hast.

Das hoffe ich wirklich...

#6


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@ dido, stell halt nen paar Bilder von Frogs rein und die Leute sind zufrieden und an der Küste gibt es demnächst für Unbeteiligte was zu bestaunen


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich finde das erstaunlich, das soviele Leute auf die Snaps so abfahren. Mir gefällt der überhaupt kein bisschen. Wirft sich viel schlechter als ein gleich schwerer Gno.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Hoffentlich denken auch die Leute so ,wie du es grad geschrieben hast,wenn du eine Frage hast.
> 
> Das hoffe ich wirklich...
> 
> #6




Das sind Köder, die im Schnitt 15,00 € pro Stück und mehr bei einem Selbstimport aus Japan kosten.

Die RICHTIGEN zu finden haben mich einige Monate intensive Recherge gekostet. Ich habe ca. 150 jap. Hersteller für Angelgerät und um die 80 jap. Blogs in meiner Favoritenliste. 

Denkst du, die haben sich alleine eingetragen, übersetzt etc..

Und find mal einen Shop in Japan, mit dem du kommunizieren kannst und der dir zuverlässig alles besorgt was du haben willst.

Zudem habe ich auch als Unwissender Köder importiert, die nicht wirklich funzen und genauso teuer waren = teure Fehlinvestition.

Und jetzt soll ich es anderen Usern leicht machen, von meiner getätigte Arbeit und Investitionen zu provitieren. 

Wo lebst du denn |kopfkrat

Es sollte reichen, dass ich und gute Freunde von mir mit etwas anderen Ködern fischen.

Dass ich auskunftsfreudig bin, solltest du am besten wissen, als ich von dir per PN eine Anfrage zu japanischen Ruten bekam, die ich ausfürlich und umfangreich beantwortet habe.

Also lass das Gelaber.

Das Thema ist für mich erledigt |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Prinzip von Foren nicht verstanden ?

Dann behalte es doch ganz für dich !

"Ich weiß was ! ... Aber ich sag es euch nicht !" 

Kindisch ! |uhoh:


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Die RICHTIGEN zu finden haben mich einige Monate intensive Recherge gekostet. Ich habe ca. 150 jap. Hersteller für Angelgerät und um die 80 jap. Blogs in meiner Favoritenliste.


Ich glaube, ich habe diesen Japan-Hype noch nicht so richtig verstanden. Ist es wirklich nötig, sich super spezielle High-Tech-Köder von der anderen Seite der Erde einfliegen zu lassen um einheimische Fische zu fangen?

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Manche Dinge aus JP sind schon nett. Ruten und Rollen gefallen mit auch und fische ich auch. Aber manche Leute drehen inzwischen völlig ab, wenn "made in japan" irgendwo draufsteht. Bzw. manche drehen ab, wenn made in japan grade nicht draufsteht...

Wenn man nach Meerforellenblinker googelt, dann gibts Shops die mehrere Tausen Küstenwobbler, Blinker und Fliegen im Angebot haben. Das meiste davon aus Skandinavien. Aber die haben dort ja von Mefos keine Ahnung 

Sodass man erst hunderte Stunden Arbeit in JP Shops ableisten muss, um von unseren Squid und Bass fischenden Freunden etwas passendes für die heimische Angelei zu finden.

Problem von den JP Ködern ist meiner Meinung nach, das die nicht grade "fish friendly" sind. Meistens hängen mehrere Haken dran. Hat Dido ja auch selber geschrieben. 2 Einzelhaken. Einer greift im Maul und der andere rotiert dann wo rum? Auf höhe des Kopfes und der Augen. Mit Drillingen siehts noch schlimmer aus. Bei der Menge an Untermaßigen und Braunen, die man gewöhnlicherweise fängt, finde ich die JP Dinger nicht grade optimal.

Auch wenn die natürlich unter bestimmten Bedingungen sehr gute Fangergebnise bringen. Aber bevor ich untermaßigen Fischen das Maul dichtnagel oder denen mehrere Haken ins Maul und an den Kopf treibe angel ich lieber weiter mit Einzelhaken und nehme die, deutlich öfters vorkommenden, Fischverluste in kauf.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Problem von den JP Ködern ist meiner Meinung nach, das die nicht grade "fish friendly" sind. Meistens hängen mehrere Haken dran. Hat Dido ja auch selber geschrieben. 2 Einzelhaken. Einer greift im Maul und der andere rotiert dann wo rum? Auf höhe des Kopfes und der Augen. Mit Drillingen siehts noch schlimmer aus. Bei der Menge an Untermaßigen und Braunen, die man gewöhnlicherweise fängt, finde ich die JP Dinger nicht grade optimal.



1. Auf keinem der Köder steht Made in Japan drauf, da das sicherlich die Forellen und Dorsche irritieren würde. Es steht deswegen auf der verpackung 

2. Was Verarbeitung, Haptik und das Laufverhalten dieser Köder betrifft, da kann man alles hier erhältliche in die Tonne kloppen. 

Aber: selbstverständlich werden auch viele Fische mit nem häßliche Snaps, Kula, Stripper etc. gefangen. Meine ehemaligen Lieblingsköder waren auch mal Hansen Fight und Flash, die nicht gerade wenig Fische verführt haben.

Aber wenn sich nach ein paar Würfen mit nem Fight die Folie verabschiedet, da billigst in China produziert, bin ich nicht bereit dafür weiterhin Geld auszugeben.

2 Drillinge am Köder

Sorry, ist so nicht richtig. Ich fische nur Köder mit 1 Beißstelle und die befindet sich wie bei den hiesigen Ködern am Hintern.

Und da bastel ich dann einen Einzelhaken ran, also nix mit zutackern.

Es gibt auch eine Konstruktion mit 2 zusammengebundenen Einzelhaken am Ende, aber das ist schon wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.

Funzt bestens und lässt sich auch super lösen.

Um es noch einmal zu sagen, es handelt sich nicht um die in Japan üblichen Seabass-Köder mit 2 Drillingen !!! 

Die von mir verwendeten sind speziell für Lachse und Forellen im Meer entwickelt worden !!! Wie allgemein üblich aber ohne Fanggarantie. 

Aber es macht verdammt viel Spaß, mit diesen kleinen Kunswerken zu fischen !!!

MFG Holger |wavey:


PS. Diskutiert jetzt bitte weiter über die hier erhältlichen Köder, hab keinen Bock mehr auf Rechtfertigungen, Vermutungen und falschen Interpretationen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich fisch weiter mit absoluten Geheimködern aus dem hohen Norden.
Ok, ich geb zwei Tipps. Hersteller ist Falkfish und der Name des Köders fängt mit Gno an. Mehr kann ich aber wirklich nicht sagen!

Ich hätts an deiner Stelle auch lieber komplett für mich behalten. Erst die Leute verrückt machen und dann...

Naja, die meisten wird es eh nicht interessieren. Die gehen in den örtlichen Laden, fragen was geht und fangen auch ihre Fische.:m


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Prinzip von Foren nicht verstanden ?
> 
> Dann behalte es doch ganz für dich !
> 
> "Ich weiß was ! ... Aber ich sag es euch nicht !"
> 
> Kindisch ! |uhoh:



Dann möchte ich von heute ab jeden Fang von Dir (soweit vorhanden) mindestens mit Wetter, Uhrzeit, Köder / Ködergewicht- und Farbe sowie den GPS-Daten des Fangplatzes veröffentlicht haben? 

Das hier ist ein Forum, da gehört das rein :m

Wir sind doch hier nicht bei Facebook, wo (beknackte) Mitteilungsbedürftige weltweit Unbekannten erzählen wie ihr Hund heißt und wieviel Pickel sie am Ar... haben.

Sorry, es gibt Sachen, die nicht unbedingt veröffentlicht werden müssen.

Jeder kennt Suchmaschinen.

Weitermachen #6


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Niemand erwartet das du in einem Forum alles Preisgibts. Liegt an jedem selbst. Nur die Leute "anfüttern" und dann "viel Spass bei der Suche" wünschen ist halt albern.

Wobei mir das ziemlich ladde ist. Nur auf die Hilfe von dem einen oder anderen Forenmitglied musst du nach solchen Aktionen wohl in Zukunft verzichten. Aber auch das ist mir ladde. Wirst schon wissen was du tust.


----------



## bobbykron

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

wenn ich es nicht besser wissen würde, würde ich behaupten, hier streiten sich ein paar mädchen


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Mannomann! Watn hier los?

Meine Top 5:

1. Sag ich nich
2. Sag ich erst recht nicht
3. Sag ich auf keinen Fall
4. Nee...3 müssen reichen
5. Muss ich noch übersetzen

:vik:

Meine Güte....Ich kenn was ganz tolles, sag aber nichts, weil andere dann was davon haben haben könnten. #d

Aber macht ma schön weiter hier...teilweise besser als TV :m


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Naja, da ich ja teilweise der Auslöser des Streits war, möchte ich mich auch nochmal zu Wort melden. Ich finde es auch etwas seltsam, wenn man die Leute damit lockt, daß es ja die gesuchten Alternativen gäbe, aber nicht sagt, welche es sind...niemand erwartet, daß der Kollege die Köder besorgt oder Geheimnisse verrät...aber rein die Typbezeichnung der Köder, die gut und für unsere Verhältnisse brauchbar sind, wäre schon hilfreich. Eine Beschaffungsquelle dafür und die weiteren damit verbundenen Probleme kann ja jeder selbst lösen...es wird eh nur wenige Leute geben, die Köder für 15 Euro das Stück für Mefo kaufen und aus Japan importieren, wenn es hunderte mehr oder weniger gute Alternativen für ein Drittel des Preises gibt...kurz, ich find es unfair. Dann sollte man in so´nem Forum eben einfach nix sagen.

Ich verrate ja auch, wie ich womit fange...aber nicht genau wo...das man ein wo nicht verrät, finde ich nachvollziehbar...aber wie und womit??? Wo is das Problem?

Egal, bin auch raus aus dem Thema und lass die Geheimnisträger mit ihren Geheimködern fischen...


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Wo er Recht hat ... hat er Recht

so meine Geheim Geheim Blinker sind
Snaps in K&HD Farbe #6
Snaps Rot-Schwarz
Stripper Weiß
Und Snurrebassen meine Absoluten Lieblinge:k

So jetzt habe ich euch Meine lieblinge verraten|kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Snaps in K&HD Farbe #6



Welche Farbe ist das?


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Da hat eigentlich @vermesser ein schönes Schlusswort gehalten,...wobei ja jeder seine Meinung haben kann. Sicher gibt es weitaus wichtigere Themen.
Ich sehe mich als Angler am Ende einer Kette, angefangen vom "Erfinder", dann der Entwickler, der Hersteller, die Tester (mit wohlklingenden Namen, die allein schon für den Erfolg stehen) und kurz vor mir als potentieller Kunde, die gesamte mediale Welt. Die Leute sind m.E. ausschlaggebend für den komerziellen Erfolg. Denn es ist nicht das Hauptanliegen, dass jeder Angler zum Spezi gemacht werden soll, sondern es ist ein hart umkämpftes Geschäft!
Die Angelgeräte-Industrie lebt von unseren Kaufentscheidungen und sie wollen nur unser BESTES, unsere Euros! Das ist grundsätzlich überall so. 
Was interessiert einen Fisch, wer den Köder gebastelt hat (Marken-Bewusstsein) und wie teuer er war? Und ob die Rute rote oder blaue Zierwicklungen hat? Der Blinker, Wobbler oder sonstwas muss laufen, muss in mein persönliches "Köderbild" passen, muss sich mit dem übrigen Tackle vertragen (Rute, Rolle, Schnur...), muss fängig sein!!!... und finanziell erschwinglich!
In dieses Köderbild passen für meine Verhältnisse eine Vielzahl von bewährten und neuen Ködern vom hiesigen wie auch vom skandinavischen Markt. Ich finde z.B. allgemein die Durchlaufblinker richtig geil. Da gibts soviele Formen, da wird man nie nich alle mal zu Gesicht bekommen, geschweige alle mal ausprobieren können! Somit beschränkt man sich auf seine persönlichen Lieblinge, zu denen man auch Vertrauen hat.
Für viele Angler scheint es nichts Schlimmeres zu geben, als - als Schneider vom Angeln zu kommen. Um nun einen drohenden Misserfolg abzuwenden muss man nur noch mit high-end agieren, dann springen die (bezugnehmend) Mefos schon freiwillig an den Strand!?  ....und der Händler und die anderen im Dreieck, weil wir unsere Kröten im Laden dafür eingetauscht haben. Wieviel man ins Hobby investieren möchte, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Eins ist klar: Was wirklich billigster Schrott ist, erkennt man meistens und sollte das auch liegen lassen. Billig kauft man zweimal und hat auch meist fischtechnisch das Nachsehen. Jetzt hilft der eigene Verstand und gemachte Erfahrungen, sich zu entscheiden. Und es helfen andere Angler, die in einem I-Forum nicht hinter dem Berg halten. (anwesende Insider dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen)

Klar, wenn ich so ein "Berufsangler" ....und, bzw. Redakteur....wäre, würde ich mir auch immer das Beste und teuerste antüddeln und dann aufm Video die Hammer-Fischriesen ausdrillen! Den Spass bezahlen mir die Sponsoren und da isses piep egal, wenn ein 30-Euro-Köder flöten geht! Kommt eben der nächste ran und weitrer gehts! Da es aber nicht so ist, bleib ich mal schön aufm Teppich und fange auch meine Fische.
Habe jetzt auch mit Flaschensammeln angefangen und lerne Gitarre und Mundi, kommt gut an aufm Boulevard. Der Erlös wird in Angelzeug investiert, denn TEUER fängt VIEL!
(Wer´s glaubt....)!

Angeln ist kein billiges Hobby, da gibts preiswertere. Für mich das zweitschönste! Vor allem die Erlebnisse in der Natur bleiben haften und da kann ich mir Erholung gönnen. Dafür bin ich bereit, auch zu investieren. Aber alles im Rahmen!
Freue mich schon auf den 15.12.! Ohne schlechtes Gewissen auf das Silber angeln. (MeckPomm).
Euch allen viele Erfolge!


PETRI und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Du bringst ein wenig durcheinander.

Gegen High Tech ist nichts einzuwenden. Wenn ich an 50-70 Angeltagen im Jahr an einer Rolle rumkurbel, dann möchte ich auch dass die perfekt läuft. Mir fällt nämlich jedes Geräusch oder "unrundes" Laufverhalten auf und stört mich. Bei der Rute dasselbe. Die muss mit 100%ig gefallen.

Für Köder mehr Geld ausgeben ist auch nicht schlimm/verkehrt. Ich geh lieber mit 5 Ködern für je 15 Euro los, als mit einer Box voller Müll.

Als Schneider nach Hause gehen macht mir garkeine Probleme. Der Fangerfolg ist aber trotzdem noch ein erstrebenswertes Ziel. Sonst kann ich auch nur so spazieren gehen. Dann brauch ich später keine Rute, Rolle und Köder abspülen und Watklamotten zum trocknen hängen.

Viele JP Wobbler sind zweifelsfrei sehr gut und den meisten anderen Ködern aus anderen Ländern überlegen. Jedoch sind die meisten dafür für die Küste ungeeignet und alles andere als Waidgerecht. Dido hat nun anscheinend die einzige Ausnahme gefunden. 

Aber ob das nun für die Mefo Angelei seinen Sinn hat? Wenn ich an Mefos denke, dann ist "Japan" nicht das Land, welches mir sofort in den Sinn kommt. Hier scheint eher der Drang etwas wo "made in JP" drauf stand in der Box zu haben, den Antrieb gegeben haben. Soll er gerne machen. Ich hab nur die Vermutung, das es in diesem Fall nicht die schlechteste Variante ist, statt 15 Euro für einen JP Köder sich mit den 5-7 Euro Skandinavien Ködern zu begnügen.

Aber jeder so wie er mag und wie er will. Es gibt tausende Mefo Köder. Und mein Cousin hatte beim Temperaturmessen im Teich mal einen Hecht auf das Badewannenthermometer dran. Kam kurz mit und wurde das Thermometer dann auch wieder los. War ja kein Haken dran. Der lauf vom dem Ding war garnicht schlecht, schön flankierende Bewegungen...Worauf ich hinauswill: Früher oder Später fängt wohl alles mal einen Fisch, was in einer fressbaren Größe ist, nen Haken hat und durchs Wasser gezogen wird.

Ich vertrau dem Gno.
Dido seinen JP Dingern.
Und mein Cousin seinem 2,99 Euro Badewannenthermometer. Jedenfalls wenns auf Hecht geht.

Vertrauen ist meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste.


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



vermesser schrieb:


> Welche Farbe ist das?


 

Grün-Gelber streifen
Rückseite Weiß:m
Gibt es nur bei K&HD
in Hamburg
die lassen die snaps direkt bei Gladsax in der Farbe herstellen.


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Das nennt man Kundenbindung aufbauen.


> [Grün-Gelber streifen
> Rückseite Weiß:m
> Gibt es nur bei K&HD
> in Hamburg
> die lassen die snaps direkt bei Gladsax in der Farbe herstellen./QUOTE]
> Kannst du überall kaufen!
> Gruß Maik


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Stimmt, da isser: http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Meerforellenkoeder/Snaps-Blinker/Snaps-KHD.html

Trotzdem danke für den Tip, die Farbe habe ich noch nicht #6 !


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Der sieht von der Farbe her echt nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*


Kann ja alles sein, das man den überall kaufen kann!!!
Mir auch Wurst|bla:
ich finde der sieht nicht nur Schick aus, sondern er fängt auch#6 stellt euch das mal vor|kopfkrat 
Und es steht Top-5 Meerforellenköder Dick und Fett Oben.
Und ich habe mir gedacht das ich meine Top Köder
hier mal Poste |supergri
Ist ja immer was zu bemängeln
|schild-g


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Ist ja immer was zu bemängeln
> |schild-g



Hey, nimm das mal nicht zu ernst...! Es ist nur so, daß Dein Laden da in Hamburg keinen Versand hat...jedenfalls nicht für Blinker...und nu wäre ja der Rest Angeldeutschlands quasi von Deiner Geheimwaffe ausgeschlossen, wenn es den nicht auch woanders gäbe :m ! Also nix für ungut...und danke für den Tip.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich hab nen neuen Lieblingsköder 

Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende meine ganze Box ohne Erfolg durch hatte, hatte ich Lust auf nen Möre Silda. Also ab in den Laden und ein paar eingesteckt. 

Und dann gabs 52, 40 und 3x untermaßig. Dazu einige Bisse von kleineren die sich selbst losschütteln durften und einige kurze Anfasser.


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hallo Stefan,
ich hab nix zu bemängeln!Sorry wenn,s so rüberkam.
Im Gegenteil du gibts deine Favoriten sogar preiss.





> [Grün-Gelber streifen
> Rückseite Weiß:m
> Gibt es nur bei K&HD
> in Hamburg
> die lassen die snaps direkt bei Gladsax in der Farbe herstellen./QUOTE]
> Kannst du überall kaufen!
> Gruß Maik
> 
> 
> 
> In Dänemark ist das ne gängige Farbcombi auch vieler anderer Hersteller und heißt auch wirklich KHD.
> Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt warum die Farbcombi so heist.Vielleicht weiß das ja hier jemand?
> Gruß Maik
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Das sind Köder, die im Schnitt 15,00 € pro Stück und mehr bei einem Selbstimport aus Japan kosten.
> 
> Die RICHTIGEN zu finden haben mich einige Monate intensive Recherge gekostet. Ich habe ca. 150 jap. Hersteller für Angelgerät und um die 80 jap. Blogs in meiner Favoritenliste.
> 
> Denkst du, die haben sich alleine eingetragen, übersetzt etc..
> 
> Und find mal einen Shop in Japan, mit dem du kommunizieren kannst und der dir zuverlässig alles besorgt was du haben willst.
> 
> Zudem habe ich auch als Unwissender Köder importiert, die nicht wirklich funzen und genauso teuer waren = teure Fehlinvestition.
> 
> Und jetzt soll ich es anderen Usern leicht machen, von meiner getätigte Arbeit und Investitionen zu provitieren.
> 
> Wo lebst du denn |kopfkrat
> 
> Es sollte reichen, dass ich und gute Freunde von mir mit etwas anderen Ködern fischen.
> 
> Dass ich auskunftsfreudig bin, solltest du am besten wissen, als ich von dir per PN eine Anfrage zu japanischen Ruten bekam, die ich ausfürlich und umfangreich beantwortet habe.
> 
> Also lass das Gelaber.
> 
> Das Thema ist für mich erledigt |wavey:




Hallo Holger

Ich kann erst jetzt wieder antworten,da ich jetzt wieder Internet hier in Ägypten habe.
Warum machst du das denn nicht mit deinen Ködern.
Ich verstehe Dich auf eine Art,da das recherchieren sehr viel Zeit und Arbeit gekostet hat.
Aber erst die Leute anfüttern und dann lange Nase zeigen war nun nicht sooo intelligent.

Es holen sich doch nicht gleich alle Leute "deine" Köder !!!

Schon garnicht bei diesen Stückpreisen.

Trotz allem viel Spass mit deinen Ködern und ich werde mich mal auf die Suche nach diesen Dingern im Internet machen. 
Ich hab ja hier mehr Zeit wie zu Hause nach der Arbeit.

Vielleicht finde ich ja was...


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*


alles gut leute


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



vermesser schrieb:


> der Lauf ist nur bei sehr zügiger Führung wirklich gut.



Moin, was verstehst du denn unter einem guten Lauf? Immer geradeaus?

Wenn du sie los werden willst, können wir gern tauschen. Ich habe schon gut Dorsch damit gefangen. Die haben so schöne, große Augen, grabbeln unten den Grund ab und werfen sich super. Klar gibt es noch hundert andere Blinker mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften.  Den EINZIGARTIGEN kann es nicht geben. Weil die Bedingungen so verschieden sein können. 

Naja und die Aussage " wie ein Stein" passt nicht zur Aussage "in den Wellen nicht kontrolliert zu führen" Irgendwann kannst du auch einen Stein nicht mehr kontrollieren.

Ich bin gespannt wie der Gyro in 4 Jahren aussieht. Hab hier einen ehemals schwarz/goldenen Snaps, der ist jetzt 4 und schon fast blank. Was ich eigentlich für solide Arbeit halte, wenn ich an die Dinger denke, bei denen bereits nach den ersten Würfen die Farbe von selbst abblättert.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich finde das erstaunlich, das soviele Leute auf die Snaps so abfahren. Mir gefällt der überhaupt kein bisschen. Wirft sich viel schlechter als ein gleich schwerer Gno.



Ach, und wie hast du das verglichen? 
Ködergewicht Gno in Gramm: 18, 22, 28
Ködergewicht Snaps in Gramm: 20, 25, 30.

Der Gno ist dem Snaps, Banzai, Wiggler, ...sehr ähnlich. Er ist der mit dem breitesten Körper. Von der Logik her müßte bei selbem Gewicht also der schlankere Snaps einem Millimeter weiter kommen. Der Knackpunkt liegt für den "vomStrandausAngler" wo anders. Man möchte auch den Bereich vor den Füßen abfischen und der Gno kommt mit der Schnute früher aus dem Wasser. Den Snaps siehst du erst, wenn er Land berühert. 
Vom Belly aus ist es Wurscht. 
Und wer beide Varianten fischt, nimmt eben lieber den Schlanken.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Meine Gnos wiegen 15g, 20g und 28g...

Und wenn ein Köder flattert und der andere nicht, dann bräuchte ich auch keine identischen Ködergewichte. Obwohl die in meinem Fall bei jeweils 20g vorhanden sind.

Ich hab jedenfalls meinen Lieblingsköder gefunden. Ein paar Spökets, Witches und Saltys sowie ein haufen Fliegen runden das ganze ab. Bin nicht so der Angler, der Tausend Köder durchwechseln muss.

Edit: ich hab mir hier grad mal Snaps Vs Gno angeschaut. Der Gno ist minimal breiter, hätte selber gedacht das es mehr ist, sind aber nur ein paar mm. Und der Gno ist kürzer, was dazu führt dass das Bleigewicht konzentrierter ist. Und sowas wirft sich immer weiter. Kannst ja beim Karpfenangeln ein 100g Tiroler Hälz vs. eine Zip Bomp werfen. Da ist auch klar, welcher weiter fliegt.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, was verstehst du denn unter einem guten Lauf? Immer geradeaus?
> 
> Naja und die Aussage " wie ein Stein" passt nicht zur Aussage "in den Wellen nicht kontrolliert zu führen" Irgendwann kannst du auch einen Stein nicht mehr kontrollieren.



Ich möchte das noch kurz präzisieren, da ich Rosis Erfahrungen und Tips sehr schätze.

Guter Lauf heißt für mich, daß sich ein Köder auch bei geringerem Tempo gut von allein bewegt...das tut beispielsweise ein Silda oder auch ein Abu Toby, der beim Spinstop schön langsam abtrudelt. Meist werfen sich solche Köder aber bescheiden. Der bisher beste Kompromiss scheint MIR der Snaps...fliegt wie Sau und taumelt schön und nicht zu schnell und zeigt auch bei moderatem Tempo noch Eigenbewegung...ähnlich der Gno und auch der Boss Blinker gefällt mir in der Hinsicht gut. Der Gyro Jig tut das nicht. Er läuft nur gradeaus und brauch richtig Druck, um lebhaft zu drehen.
Daß er Dorsche fängt, kann ich glauben...deshalb rüste ich auch erst auf Einzelhaken um, teste ordentlich und lass mich überraschen, eh ich ihn weggeb oder tausch.

Ich meinte mit sinkt wie ein Stein das meines Erachtens zu fixe Absinken ohne Taumeln...er "fällt" einfach...

Und mit "in den Wellen nicht kontrolliert zu führen" meinte ich nur, daß ich von dem Gyro auch nicht mehr spüre als von nem Snaps oder so...er wird zum Spielball des Wassers.

Aus diesen Gründen sehe ICH keine Vorteile dieses Köders gegenüber Snaps und Co. Aber ich habe noch den Ehrgeiz, was mit ihm zu fangen.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin...darf ja auch mal mein Senf dazugeben, hab ja die Gyros für Rosi und mich bestellt aus den USA!

Was soll ich sagen:
Ich bin doch ziemlich enttäuscht!...fliegt um Längen nicht so schön wie ein Snaps,.Fängt in der Luft manchmal zu trudeln an und im Wasser flattert er nich so schön bei Spinnstops!
Gefällt mir leider so gar nicht...zumindest im Vergleich zum Snaps!

Dekor is sehr schön...das wars dann aber auch leider für mich!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich habe gaaanz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Bei mir fliegen die Dinger mit Abstand besser wie ein Snaps!!!

Die Dinger fliegen wie auf ner Schnur aufgefädelt und trudeln nicht im geringsten in der Luft.

Den Beweis trete ich gerne an!!!

Wie ich schon schrieb,feuerte ich sie das erste Mal bei 4bft. Seitenwind.
Da wurden die kaum abgetrieben und flogen traumhaft weit.

Allerdings sollte man mit richtig Schmackes werfen und nicht wie ein Mädchen.

Beim einholen flattern sie wirklich nicht,was ja auch bei der kompakten Bauweise kein Wunder ist,gelle!?

Der Snaps ist nun mal ein buntes Stück Blech mit nem eingeklemmten Bleikern.
Diese Bauweise begünstigt natürlich das flattern schon viel besser.

Was sind die Eigenschaften und die daraus abzuleitenden Einsatzzwecke?

*Williamson  Lures is home of World Class Saltwater Fishing Tackle and here is one  of their newest products.  This jig moves like no other jig before.  The  revolutionary "rotating" Gyro Jig features incredible casting distance  and unique "Wounded Minnow" action.  This lure can be steadily  retrieved, jerked hard for best action, trolled or jigged for all  species of gamefish around the world.*


Es ist ein Casting-Jig mit ,in erster Linie, rotierender Aktion,die ein verletzten Fisch imitieren soll.
Ich holte mir die Dinger um bei windigen Wetter und Brandung,auch hinter der Brandung fischen zu können,weil ich mit diesem Köder auch da hinkomme.
In diesem angetrübten Wasser haben die Forellen eh keine Zeit drüber nachzudenken ,soll ich oder soll ich nicht,weil dann die Beute schon wieder nicht zu sehen ist. Also ist das Zeitfenster zum Biss doch sehr klein gehalten.Ergo ist es dann ziehmlich Latte, mit was ich in dieser Brühe fische.
Wie gesagt hatte ich ihn bei ner 4bft. geworfen und bin immer noch mehr als begeistert.
Bei einer geschätzen Tiefe von 3-4m hatte ich *KEINEN* Grundkontakt ,bei einem Spinnstop.

Wenn man ihn mit einem Köder vergleichen möchte, der in 1-1,5m Tiefe zum Einsatz kommt und beim langsamen einholen ordentlich spielen soll,so ist das einfach nur Unsinn ,wenn man sich vorher die Bauweise dieses Köders anschaut.

Für diese Angelei wurde er einfach nicht gebaut.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Die Unterschiedlichen Erfahrugen mit den gleichen Ködern sind wohl auf den jeweiligen Wurfstil und das Gerät zurückzuführen. Anders kann ich mir die teils gegenteiligen Erfahrungen nicht erklären. Kommen ja durchaus von Menschen, die nicht erst seit gestern angeln.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Also ich hab den 30g bisher benutzt..war auch erst einmal wieder anner Küste und fand ihn einfach K....A....C.... K....E....entschuldigt den Ausdruck!
Hab ihn mit ner Fenwick geworfen 8-32g WG glaub ich.. 3,00m
Und ich werf wohl eher nicht wie ein Mädchen!|evil:
Der 40Grämmer fliegt sicher anders...allerdings hatte ich den ja nicht ausprobiert!

Auch den Kontakt zum Gyro habe ich nicht gespürt...is halt eher n kleiner Pilker...kann man eigentlich gar nicht mit nem Snaps vergleichen!...
Und bei mir ist er definitiv nicht ganz so weit geflogen wie der Snaps!!
Aber ich möchte Niemandem seinen Liebling schlecht reden...nur ich bin nicht von ihm überzeugt!!!
Also nicht unter meinen Top 5 gelandet!
Vll ändert sich das ja noch, wenn ich mal ne 80er Mefo damit fangen darf:l...wegschmeißen werde ich die anderen deswegen sicher net!


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Unterschiedlichen Erfahrugen mit den gleichen Ködern sind wohl auf den jeweiligen Wurfstil und das Gerät zurückzuführen. Anders kann ich mir die teils gegenteiligen Erfahrungen nicht erklären. Kommen ja durchaus von Menschen, die nicht erst seit gestern angeln.



Jeder hat ja auch einen unterschiedlichen Stil zu angeln. Ich versuche zum Beispiel den Schwimmstil von Sandaalen zu kopieren...die schwimmen zwar schnell, aber nicht weit und meist im Mittelwasser bis grundnah.
Wenn man natürlich wie von Tino beschrieben einfach weit draußen mit Spinstop schnell kurbelt und dabei eher oben bleibt, funzt der Gyro sicher besser. Genauso wenn man wie Rosi damit eher pilkt und über den Grund schleift um Dorsche zu fangen...jeder hat so seins und am richtigen Tag fängt der eine oder andere besser.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Es ist nicht mein Lieblingsköder,nur sollte man auch objektiv einschätzen.Das er dir nicht zusagt ,heisst ja nicht,dass er völlig untauglich ist.
Das ist deine subjektive Meinung,die ich akzeptiere. Kann und muss ja auch nicht jedem zusagen.

Wenn du richtig mit Bums werfen würdest ,taumelt da auch nichts im Flug.
Bei dem 40 Grammer musste schon etwas anders werfen ,damit der nicht das trudeln anfängt. Das ist bestimmt nicht leichter.


Zitat

*is halt eher n kleiner Pilker...kann man eigentlich gar nicht mit nem Snaps vergleichen!...*
--------------------------------------------------------------
...ach tatsächlich. Warum wird er denn mit jenem verglichen?

Es sind Köder völlig unterschiedlicher Einsatzgebiete und Bauart,dass sollte man in der Einschätzung des Köders ,egal welchem,doch der Objektivität halber,schon einfliessen lassen.

Ich nutze ihn (wenn ich mal wieder dazu komme) ,für das er gebaut wurde. 
Ich bekomme ihn da hin wo er hin soll und das bei Wetter das ich mir dann aussuche.

Für normales angeln nutze ich ihn nicht ,weil er dafür nicht gemacht wurde.

Ich wollte ihn hier vorstellen ,falls jemand auch so etwas sucht.

Mir gefallen die Dinger sehr gut bis jetzt und die 20 er Flotte werd ich mir vielleicht auch bestellen.
Oder auch nur einen, um damit mal zu werfen|supergri


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich wollte ihn hier vorstellen ,falls jemand auch so etwas sucht.



Und genau das find ich Klasse #6 . Unabhängig von der persönlichen Meinung...danke dafür. Hast Du noch mehr so interessante Köder?

Könnte man die nicht auch hervorragend vom Kutter/ Boot im flachen Bereich einsetzen?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Auf jeden Fall kannst du sie vom Kutter bestens einsetzen.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Es ist nicht mein Lieblingsköder,nur sollte man auch objektiv einschätzen.Das er dir nicht zusagt ,heisst ja nicht,dass er völlig untauglich ist.
> Das ist deine subjektive Meinung,die ich akzeptiere. Kann und muss ja auch nicht jedem zusagen.
> 
> Wenn du richtig mit Bums werfen würdest ,taumelt da auch nichts im Flug.
> Bei dem 40 Grammer musste schon etwas anders werfen ,damit der nicht das trudeln anfängt. Das ist bestimmt nicht leichter.
> 
> 
> Zitat
> 
> *is halt eher n kleiner Pilker...kann man eigentlich gar nicht mit nem Snaps vergleichen!...*
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...ach tatsächlich. Warum wird er denn mit jenem verglichen?
> 
> Es sind Köder völlig unterschiedlicher Einsatzgebiete und Bauart,dass sollte man in der Einschätzung des Köders ,egal welchem,doch der Objektivität halber,schon einfliessen lassen.
> 
> Ich nutze ihn (wenn ich mal wieder dazu komme) ,für das er gebaut wurde.
> Ich bekomme ihn da hin wo er hin soll und das bei Wetter das ich mir dann aussuche.
> 
> Für normales angeln nutze ich ihn nicht ,weil er dafür nicht gemacht wurde.
> 
> Ich wollte ihn hier vorstellen ,falls jemand auch so etwas sucht.
> 
> Mir gefallen die Dinger sehr gut bis jetzt und die 20 er Flotte werd ich mir vielleicht auch bestellen.
> Oder auch nur einen, um damit mal zu werfen|supergri



Och Tino,

wer hat denn gesagt, daß er völlig untauglich wäre??

Jep is genauso meine subjektive Einschätzung, wie Deine!

Ob der 40g leichter zu werfen ist oder wie auch immer hat hier auch noch niemand behauptet!

Hab den 30g mit richtig "Bums", wie Du so schön sagst, geworfen und hat trotzdem getaumelt...nicht bei jedem Wurf aber meist!...vll hab ich ja zuviel Bums reingelegt??

"Es sind Köder völlig unterschiedlicher Einsatzgebiete..."|kopfkrat...
??is das jetz Dein Ernst??

...der Vergleich mit der Wurfweite von anderen Ködern sei erlaubt, hoffe ich??!:g
 Da hätte ich gerade von einem Pilker mit dieser Form mehr erwartet und er ist definitv net weiter geflogen als der Snaps, im Gegenteil!

"Für normales Angeln wird er nicht benutzt..."???...ähm...


Also nochmal, *FÜR MICH* kein Topköder für die Uferangelei auf Mefos!

Trotzdem, dank Dir, daß Du ihn vorgestellt hast und man mal sowas ausprobieren konnte!!...interessant ist sowas ja allemal und hätte ja auch mein "neuer Liebling" werden können...nur so, leider net!:m


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



rudini schrieb:


> "Es sind Köder völlig unterschiedlicher Einsatzgebiete..."|kopfkrat...
> ??is das jetz Dein Ernst??
> 
> *Die Einsatzgebiete des Köders,meine ich, für das er gedacht ist.
> Der Gyro ist nicht ausschliesslich für die Uferangelei auf Meerforellen gedacht ,denke ich.*
> 
> "Für normales Angeln wird er nicht benutzt..."???...ähm...
> 
> *Wenn du gelesen hättest für was ich ihn nehme,würdest du nicht fragen.
> Für schweres Wetter, um hinter dem aufgewühlten Bereich der Brandung angeln zu können.
> Da ist es ja fast nutzlos mit normalen Ködergewichten angeln zu wollen.
> Deswegen "normales" angeln.
> *
> 
> Also nochmal, *FÜR MICH* kein Topköder für die Uferangelei auf Mefos!
> 
> *Das ist er mit Sicherheit nicht,da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber für mein Vorhaben taugt er allemal.*
> 
> Trotzdem, dank Dir, daß Du ihn vorgestellt hast und man mal sowas ausprobieren konnte!!...interessant ist sowas ja allemal
> 
> *Immer wieder gerne...*


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hast Du noch mehr so interessante Köder?
> 
> 
> Hier ist vielleicht was für dich drin:
> 
> http://www.overstockbait.com/
> 
> Das ist nen Outlet-Shop mit sehr interessanten Preisen.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Für fette Welle und auflandigen Wind würde ich z. Bsp. so etwas verwenden:

http://www.sammys.jp/?page_id=2

MFG #h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

bei fetter welle und auflandigem wind bleib ich lieber zu haus, oder wechsel den strand, oder geh auf zander, oder auf hecht...

meine nr 1 ist der snaps, dann 2.der stripper und dann-ähm|kopfkrat...

nee, mehr gibt´s bei mir nich|rolleyes


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Zitat
> 
> *is halt eher n kleiner Pilker...kann man eigentlich gar nicht mit nem Snaps vergleichen!...*
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...ach tatsächlich. Warum wird er denn mit jenem verglichen?



Hi Tino, ganz einfach weil fast Jeder den Snaps kennt. So vergleicht man ein unbekanntes Objekt mit einem bekannten Objekt. Doch eigentlich sind es Köder für verschiedene Einsatzbereiche. 
Mich wundert daß der Gyro bei euch flattert, das geht doch garnicht. Das Ding fliegt wie ein Stein und so bewegt er sich auch unter Wasser. Bei mir fliegt er zwischen 5 und 7 Umdrehungen kürzer als der Snaps. Das sind zwischen 3m und 5m. So und dann habe ich ihn gewogen und der Gyro bringt nur 26g auf die Waage, der gelb/grüne nur 25g, keine 30g. Der Snap übrigens auch nicht, doch immerhin hat er 28g (schwarz/gold) der Silbersnaps  27g. Die Snaps sind also etwas schwerer.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Also ich habe auch gerade etwas interessantes am Wickel, bzw. in der Testphase. (Chris und Grubi auch) Dieser Blinker ist aus Edelstahl und hat eine interessante Form. Querschnitt wie ein Plus. Längen von 7,5cm bis 10,5cm. Leider muß er bei Gewichtserhöhung länger oder breiter werden, kein angepepptes Blei. Er ist irgendwie elegant verarbeitet und die Farben sind auch top! Perlmuttartig. Wenn er im Handel angeboten wird, gibt es Bescheid.
Das könnte ein guter Mefoblinker werden, er läuft im Mittelwasser.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Für fette Welle und auflandigen Wind würde ich z. Bsp. so etwas verwenden:
> 
> http://www.sammys.jp/?page_id=2
> 
> MFG #h



Danke für den Tip,Dido.

Die sehen sehr gut aus.

Wie ist das Laufverhalten denn so von den Teilen,Dido,vorausgesetzt du hast mit denen schon gefischt und wie werfen die sich???


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Tino, ganz einfach weil fast Jeder den Snaps kennt. So vergleicht man ein unbekanntes Objekt mit einem bekannten Objekt. Doch eigentlich sind es Köder für verschiedene Einsatzbereiche.
> Mich wundert daß der Gyro bei euch flattert, das geht doch garnicht. Das Ding fliegt wie ein Stein und so bewegt er sich auch unter Wasser. Bei mir fliegt er zwischen 5 und 7 Umdrehungen kürzer als der Snaps. Das sind zwischen 3m und 5m. So und dann habe ich ihn gewogen und der Gyro bringt nur 26g auf die Waage, der gelb/grüne nur 25g, keine 30g. Der Snap übrigens auch nicht, doch immerhin hat er 28g (schwarz/gold) der Silbersnaps  27g. Die Snaps sind also etwas schwerer.




Hi Rosi

Ich meinte eigentlich,warum 2 von der Bauart und vom Einsatzgebiet,völlig verschiedene Köder auf Laufverhalten und Wurfeigenschaften miteinander verglichen werden.

Für mich in keinster Weise aussagekräftig und objektiv.

Das wäre genau so objektiv wenn ich nen Rennrad mit nem Kunstturnrad vergleiche.

Dann müsste man der Fairnis halber den Gyro mit nem anderen Wurfpilker vergleichen.

So siehts aus,Rosi,dass Ding feuert sich und fliegt wie ein Stein. Da trudelt oder taumelt aber auch garnichts.
Wenn man denn richtig wirft mit dem Ding und nicht vielleicht doch wie nen Mädchen!?|supergri


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



observer schrieb:


> bei fetter welle und auflandigem wind bleib ich lieber zu haus, oder wechsel den strand, oder geh auf zander, oder auf hecht...|rolleyes



da weiss man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll. Seit sich Keiner mehr ohne Windfinder aufm Handy zur Tür raus wagt sind die besten Strände bei Großfischwetter wie leergefegt  und 70er gibts nur noch im "Fernsehen" bzw. bei den Bootsanglern #q

Gut so, mehr Fisch für mich :g

Zu glück gibt es noch Leute die sich Gedanken darüber machen wie man auch dann noch fischen kann wenn man mit den gebräuchlichsten Ködern nicht mehr wieterkommt.#6l


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

großfischwetter, klar kann man bei jedem wetter fische fangen-dann bestimmt auch große, mir macht es dann aber keinen spaß, also mach ich halt was anderes! ich könnte 365tage im jahr auf mefo angeln, da geh ich bestimmt nicht bei schiet wetter los um eine 70er zu fangen...
da warten dann auch andere schöne fische auf mich, die mefos, auch die großen, fängt man genauso gut bei ententeich und sonnenschein...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



magnus12 schrieb:


> da weiss man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll. Seit sich Keiner mehr ohne Windfinder aufm Handy zur Tür raus wagt sind die besten Strände bei Großfischwetter wie leergefegt  und 70er gibts nur noch im "Fernsehen" bzw. bei den Bootsanglern #q
> 
> Gut so, mehr Fisch für mich :g
> 
> Zu glück gibt es noch Leute die sich Gedanken darüber machen wie man auch dann noch fischen kann wenn man mit den gebräuchlichsten Ködern nicht mehr wieterkommt.#6l



Und genau dafür brauche diese schweren Köder.Bei Dreckswetter zu angeln ,ob ich was fange oder nicht ist mir dabei völlig Schei..egal.

Es macht mir einfach Spass!!!

Ich bin beruflich oft für Wochen im Ausland arbeiten.Wenn ich dann noch warten würde wenn's Wetter mir passen könnte und ich ja nicht nass oder stark durchgepustet werde,könnte ich mir die Ostsee aufm Foto angucken.

Ich geh angeln wann ich will und nicht das Wetter es mir vielleicht erlaubt.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



observer schrieb:


> großfischwetter, klar kann man bei jedem wetter fische fangen-dann bestimmt auch große, mir macht es dann aber keinen spaß, also mach ich halt was anderes! ich könnte 365tage im jahr auf mefo angeln, da geh ich bestimmt nicht bei schiet wetter los um eine 70er zu fangen...
> da warten dann auch andere schöne fische auf mich, die mefos, auch die großen, fängt man genauso gut bei ententeich und sonnenschein...




Stimmt schon, aber manchmal kommst du bei Traumwetter ans Wasser und hast dicke
Wellen. Da sollte man schon was geeignetes bei sich haben. Vor 2 Jahren im Frühjahr 
erlebt, ein Hansen Fight in 24 g ging gerade noch so und die Trutten haben in den 
Wellen gebissen wie Teufel.

Du Schönwetterangler


----------



## rudini

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Hi Rosi
> 
> Ich meinte eigentlich,warum 2 von der Bauart und vom Einsatzgebiet,völlig verschiedene Köder auf Laufverhalten und Wurfeigenschaften miteinander verglichen werden.
> 
> Für mich in keinster Weise aussagekräftig und objektiv.
> 
> Das wäre genau so objektiv wenn ich nen Rennrad mit nem Kunstturnrad vergleiche.
> 
> Dann müsste man der Fairnis halber den Gyro mit nem anderen Wurfpilker vergleichen.
> 
> So siehts aus,Rosi,dass Ding feuert sich und fliegt wie ein Stein. Da trudelt oder taumelt aber auch garnichts.
> Wenn man denn richtig wirft mit dem Ding und nicht vielleicht doch wie nen Mädchen!?|supergri




#v...na da hab ich Dein Liebling und Dich wohl doch verletzt, wenn Du ständig wieder anfangen mußt von Würfen eines Mädchens zu reden und selber dabei wie eins rumheulst!?

Du schmeißt ein Köder in den Thread für "Top fünf MefoKöder" und sprichst dann von völlig verschiedenen Einsatzgebieten...|peinlich

@Rosi...ich hatte mir auch nicht die Mühe gemacht den Drilling vorher auszutaschen...wollte ihn einfach mal so schnell testen...vll lags ja an dem, daß er getrudelt hat?!..is ja n ganz schön dickes Ding...

..is mir jetz aber auch Wurscht...jeder hat seine Meinung und subjektive Erfahrung, wie auch Du Tino!...da brauch man nicht mit kindischen Äußerungen und hohlen Vergleichen ins Feld ziehen!

Denn wenn ich ein Rennrad mit nem Kunstrad in Schnelligkeit vergleiche, dürfte jedem klar sein, daß das Rennrad gewinnt, deswegen wäre der Versuch, einen Beweis dafür zu erbringen, schon witzlos...
Wenn ich einen Pilker mit gleicher Gewichtsklasse, mit einem Blinker(Snaps) und deren Wurfweite vergleiche, dürfte fast jeder denken wollen, daß sich der Pilker weiter wirft...
Dem ja nicht so ist...da stimmt mir sogar Rosi zu...wodurch dann doch bewiesen wäre, das der Gyro überhaupt keine Vorteile hat!(außer er würde massig Bisse provozieren, wegen seines tollen Laufverhaltens und dem Dekor, während der Snaps ständig "leer ausgeht":g)ähäm....
Und deswegen der Vergleich!!...und die Nichtwahl in die Top 5!

Wieso man die verschiedenen Köder nun vom Laufverhalten und Wurfeigenschaften überhaupt nicht vergleichen darf, ist mir ebenso total schleierhaft!!#c

Schöne Gruß...ich muß jetz mal ans Wasser!#h


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



magnus12 schrieb:


> da weiss man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll. Seit sich Keiner mehr ohne Windfinder aufm Handy zur Tür raus wagt sind die besten Strände bei Großfischwetter wie leergefegt  und 70er gibts nur noch im "Fernsehen" bzw. bei den Bootsanglern #q
> 
> Gut so, mehr Fisch für mich :g
> 
> Zu glück gibt es noch Leute die sich Gedanken darüber machen wie man auch dann noch fischen kann wenn man mit den gebräuchlichsten Ködern nicht mehr wieterkommt.#6l


Hi,

ich habe bei hoher Welle wo es schon unangenehm bzw. nur noch schwer möglich zu fischen ist nie besser gefangen oder größere Fische eher im Gegenteil.Will einem zwar immer jeder erzählen das es so sei meine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind da aber andere.Bevor ich da auf Krampf fische bleib ich auch lieber zu Hause bzw. fische direkt woanders.Spass macht mir das bei solchen Bedingungen nämlich nicht mehr gerade wenn es draussen eh nur knapp über 0° sind.Meiner Meinung nach wird das tolle Großfischwetter total überschätzt.Habe meine besten Fische alle bei wenig bis keiner Welle gefangen.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Geht mir allerdings ähnlich. Ich habe bei Schietwetter schon Forellen gefangen, wo man kaum werfen konnte...aber meine größten hatte ich im Hochsommer quasi zwischen Badegästen und im Mai zwischen den Hornis gefangen....bei Ententeich und eigentlich viel zu warmen Wasser!!!

Allerdings versteh ich Tino...wenn man schonmal angeln kann und jedes Wetter nutzen muss, brauch man dafür auch Köder.

Bei mir wars bei solchem Wetter immer der Snaps, aber ich wäre durchaus auch interessiert an anderen Teilen, mit denen das funzt.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch gerade etwas interessantes am Wickel, bzw. in der Testphase. (Chris und Grubi auch) Dieser Blinker ist aus Edelstahl und hat eine interessante Form. Querschnitt wie ein Plus. Längen von 7,5cm bis 10,5cm. Leider muß er bei Gewichtserhöhung länger oder breiter werden, kein angepepptes Blei. Er ist irgendwie elegant verarbeitet und die Farben sind auch top! Perlmuttartig. Wenn er im Handel angeboten wird, gibt es Bescheid.
> Das könnte ein guter Mefoblinker werden, er läuft im Mittelwasser.



Geiles Teil...den hab ich doch irgendwie schonmal irgendwo im Laden oder Netz gesehen |kopfkrat ? Zumindest sehr ähnlich ;+ ???!!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



rudini schrieb:


> #v...na da hab ich Dein Liebling und Dich wohl doch verletzt, wenn Du ständig wieder anfangen mußt von Würfen eines Mädchens zu reden und selber dabei wie eins rumheulst!?
> 
> Du schmeißt ein Köder in den Thread für "Top fünf MefoKöder" und sprichst dann von völlig verschiedenen Einsatzgebieten...|peinlich
> 
> @Rosi...ich hatte mir auch nicht die Mühe gemacht den Drilling vorher auszutaschen...wollte ihn einfach mal so schnell testen...vll lags ja an dem, daß er getrudelt hat?!..is ja n ganz schön dickes Ding...
> 
> ..is mir jetz aber auch Wurscht...jeder hat seine Meinung und subjektive Erfahrung, wie auch Du Tino!...da brauch man nicht mit kindischen Äußerungen und hohlen Vergleichen ins Feld ziehen!
> 
> Denn wenn ich ein Rennrad mit nem Kunstrad in Schnelligkeit vergleiche, dürfte jedem klar sein, daß das Rennrad gewinnt, deswegen wäre der Versuch, einen Beweis dafür zu erbringen, schon witzlos...
> Wenn ich einen Pilker mit gleicher Gewichtsklasse, mit einem Blinker(Snaps) und deren Wurfweite vergleiche, dürfte fast jeder denken wollen, daß sich der Pilker weiter wirft...
> Dem ja nicht so ist...da stimmt mir sogar Rosi zu...wodurch dann doch bewiesen wäre, das der Gyro überhaupt keine Vorteile hat!(außer er würde massig Bisse provozieren, wegen seines tollen Laufverhaltens und dem Dekor, während der Snaps ständig "leer ausgeht":g)ähäm....
> Und deswegen der Vergleich!!...und die Nichtwahl in die Top 5!
> 
> Wieso man die verschiedenen Köder nun vom Laufverhalten und Wurfeigenschaften überhaupt nicht vergleichen darf, ist mir ebenso total schleierhaft!!#c
> 
> Schöne Gruß...ich muß jetz mal ans Wasser!#h




Er ist nicht mein Liebling,wäre ja auch albern. 

Das mit dem Fahrrad war ein Beispiel,dass zeigen soll,dass man zwei sehr ähnliche Dinge,die aber völlig verschiedene Aufgaben haben,nicht unbedingt miteinander vergleichen kann.
Da gings auch nicht um Schnelligkeit,dass hast du reininterpretiert.


Der Gyro hat in dem Bereich ,wo der Snaps arbeitet ,nichts zu suchen.
Ich nehme ihn da, wo ich den Snaps garnicht mehr vernünftig werfen kann ,da so viel Wind ist,begreifst du das nicht?!

Der Snaps ist ja auch nicht für so etwas gebaut,sonst könnte man ihn ja bei solchem Wetter vernünftig werfen.

Wenn du Rosi mit ins "Feld" führst,als ausschlaggebenden Dritten.

Bei Rosi taumelt der genauso wenig und trudelt nicht im Flug,wie bei mir.

Denk mal übers werfen doch ein wenig nach...ob mit Drilling oder ohne.
.....................................................................................
Zitat:
*Du schmeißt ein Köder in den Thread für "Top fünf MefoKöder" und sprichst dann von völlig verschiedenen Einsatzgebieten...*|peinlich


Ich wollte ihn hier nur lediglich mal vorstellen ,da er bei mir sehr weit fliegt.(ohne taumeln und trudeln) Ausserdem wollte ich ihn mal als völlig anderen Köder zeigen.

Was ist daran peinlich...|kopfkrat

Er sollte auch nicht in deine immer wieder erwähnte "Hall of Fame" Top 5 der Meerforellenköder. Warum auch...#c

Das wars von mir,Rudini. 

Vielleicht gehst du auch mal bei solch Dreckswetter los und wir treffen uns vielleicht. Dann zeig ich dir mal wie damit richtig geworfen wird.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Langsam is doch auch gut. 

Es ist doch sehr dankenswert, daß Tino hier auch ungewöhnliche Köder vorstellt. 
Auch wenn er nicht in meine Top 5 kommt und zwei von vier Leuten ihn mögen und zwei nicht. Meinungen sind unterschiedlich.
Vielleicht sollten wir hier einen "neue Köder Vorstellungsthread" aufmachen, um so´ne Diskussionen zu vermeiden.

@ Tino: Ich würde gern echt mal sehen, welches Wetter Du meinst, wo Du mit denen noch fischst, wenn Snaps nicht mehr geht...das muss echt heftig sein |kopfkrat ? Aber Spaß macht es ja trotzdem und es könnte ja doch die MaF (Mutter aller Forellen) beißen...
Und denn gehen hier allen die Augen über |bigeyes ?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich meine starken Wind, Regen und ein tiefgrauer Himmel,wo sich jeder an den Kopf tippt.|supergri

Dann suchst du dir tiefes Wasser mit wenig Kraut. Gleich plärren hier wieder einige los,wo es denn wohl das gibt, bei solchem Wind.
Ich weiß,nach all den Jahren des Brandungsangeln ,wo es solche Stellen gibt.

Und dann nichts wie rein ins Vergnügen und einen nichttaumelnden Köder dran|rolleyes

Ob man was fängt interessiert mich nicht im geringsten.
Im LMF hatte ich die Frage nach so schweren Ködern und da wurde von allen Seiten bestätigt, dass nicht wenige bei solchem Wetter und mit solch schweren Ködern,regelmäßig auf Meerforelle angeln und auch was fangen.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hier werden wirklich Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen ...
Und m.M.n. viel zu "wurfweitenfixiert"...

Einer meiner Top-5 ist zum Beispiel der Vims in 12 Gramm.






Kommt jetzt wieder einer auf die Idee den mit dem Snaps oder Gno zu vergleichen ?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

...ich hoffe doch,Mario |supergri


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



KHof schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Banzai und Snaps/Gno haben wenig gemein außer der Materialkombination Blech/Blei. In Sachen Form und Lauf gleichen die sich nicht.
> Man könnte noch viele Köder mehr aufzählen (zB. Lawson Bullet, Kinetic Goby...) aber irgendwann muss ja Schluß sein bei 5 Favoriten.
> 
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus

Fischt du den Lawson Bullet oder weißt du was über diesen Wobbler?
Mir gefällt er und ich hätte gern ein paar Infos zu diesem Wobbler.

Wurfverhalten
Wie ist sein Lauf
Haltbarkeit des Lackes

Und vielleicht deine persönliche Erfahrung mit diesem Köder.

Vielen Dank schon mal ,Tino.


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus
> 
> Fischt du den Lawson Bullet oder weißt du was über diesen Wobbler?
> Mir gefällt er und ich hätte gern ein paar Infos zu diesem Wobbler.
> 
> Wurfverhalten
> Wie ist sein Lauf
> Haltbarkeit des Lackes
> 
> Und vielleicht deine persönliche Erfahrung mit diesem Köder.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal ,Tino.



Na..bin zwar nicht Klaus, aber bevor Dir hier gar keiner antwortet....#h

Ich habe 2 Stück von den Dingern (26g). Beim einfachen Einkurbeln wackelt er recht ordentlich mit seinem Hinterteil. Man kann ihn aber auch ganz gut twitchen - da bricht er dann wunderbar aus. Beim Spinnstop juckelt er gemächlich Richtung Grund. Fliegen tut er auch ansehnlich - aber jetzt nicht extrem weit, liegt wohl mehr am Gewicht.

Ich nutze ihn eigentlich gar nicht zum MeFo-Angeln. Er ist mehr mein persönlicher Dorschkiller. Man kann ihn regelrecht jiggen oder faulenzen(mit Einzelhaken). Er steigt schön auf und legt sich (richtig herum) wieder hin.

So...jetzt hast wenigstens mal ne Antwort


----------



## Tino

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Vielen Dank duckstar.

Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch,flattert oder taumelt er beim werfen?

Oder fliegt er ruhig davon?

Mit 26 gr. Sollte man doch schon ansehnliche Weiten hinbekommen,technisch gesehen,meine ich.


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Flattern tut er kaum. Habe aber das Gefühl, dass man ihn schon ordentlich durchziehen muss, damit er ganz stabil fliegt. Er ist zwar recht stromlinienförmig, aber halt nicht kompakt.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn du was für ''richtig weit'' suchst,guck dir mal diese an.
> 
> Rotieren wie blöd und beim Stop taumeln sie auch gut.
> 
> Absolut geile Lackierung,die fast schon wie ein Foto aussieht.
> 
> http://www.overstockbait.com/Williamson_Gyro_Jig_p/gj.htm
> 
> Ich hab mir alle der 40gr. Fraktion für richtig schweres Wetter schicken lassen. Zum fischen hinter der Brandung,wo das Wasser ruhiger wird.
> 
> Bestelle mir aber noch die gesamte 20gr. Flotte der Dinger
> 
> Mit denen geworfen... jetzt weiß ich, was weit ist,mit hervorragendem Lauf.



Ich muss nochmal auf die Williamson Gyro Jigs zurückkommen. 

Als Köder fürs Spinfischen am Strand überzeugen sie mich zwar nicht. Aber das sind super Köder vom Kutter oder Kleinboot auf Dorsch, die durchaus das Potential haben, schlechte Tage zu retten  !


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1.gladsax Fiske 20 und 27gram
2 gladsax snaps 25-30grams
3 Hansen flash and fight
4 wenn verfuegbar live sandeel, garnele oder meeraesche(10-15cm) in England mit pose.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

beim Gladsax Fiske ists bei mir wie beim Spöket. Hab das Gefühl, darauf eher nur vorsichtige Anfasser zu bekommen. Muss die wohl mal konsequent nutzen ne Zeit, um mal n objektiveres Bild zu bekommen, aber Vertrauen hab ich in die Dinger nicht so.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich weiß nicht, ob euch dieser hier was sagt: http://http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p10242_GT-BIO-Hyperbola-II.html

Habe den durch Zufall beim Gerätehändler meiner Wahl gefunden und eingesackt. 15 gr, silber.

Habe letzte Woche in KüBo alle meine Fische ausschließlich mit ihm gefangen. Hauptsächlich Hornis, aber auch eine 51er MeFo.

Entfaltet bei schneller Führung eine wunderbare Taumelei, fliegt gut, insbesondere auch bei Seitenwind und war letzte Woche, wie gesagt, der Killer. Snaps, Flash und Silda blieben unberührt.

Vielleicht mag der ein oder andere von euch ihn ja mal ausprobieren oder kennt ihn bereits und hat eigene berichtenswerte Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht. 

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



ajotas schrieb:


> beim Gladsax Fiske ists bei mir wie beim Spöket. Hab das Gefühl, darauf eher nur vorsichtige Anfasser zu bekommen. Muss die wohl mal konsequent nutzen ne Zeit, um mal n objektiveres Bild zu bekommen, aber Vertrauen hab ich in die Dinger nicht so.



Das Unterschreib ich dir!

Ich hab auch ein paar von den Dingern. Aber mehr als Bisse hab ich damit noch nicht bekommen. Die waren auch, wie du beschreibst, vorsichtige Anfasser.

Aber ich hab schon Leute damit Mefos fangen gesehen...#c


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hab mal ne Frage und will keinen Thrad extra aufmachen. Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit Ködern von 12cm Länge auf Mefo. Geht das noch, oder schon zu groß?


----------



## Donald84

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@allrounder: ich fische fast nur noch mit fliege, aber ich denke wenn er 12 cm und sehr schmal ist, dann passt das schon. es gibt doch auch einen blinker (flash?) der is sehr lang und schmal und der funktionierte ganz gut (halt ne tobi-imitation)


----------



## mephisto

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

witch und fynbo fangen auch....die sind dann fast bei den 12 cm.natürlich muss der köder halt auch immer zum gebiet und nahrungsangebot passen!


----------



## Astarod

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

So als absoluter Neuling hab ich mir die ersten Köder geholt.Ich hoffe,die reichen erst mal.


----------



## janko

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Astarod schrieb:


> So als absoluter Neuling hab ich mir die ersten Köder geholt.Ich hoffe,die reichen erst mal.



fast die richtigen Farben - nur ein paar Wobbler und schlanke Blinker fehlen noch -sonst nicht schlecht für die OST seeküste..
#h


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Wenn mich neu mit Ködern eindecken müsste, dann würde ich mich für folgende Köder entscheiden:

- *Spöket 18 g *(2 Stk.), weil er sich weit werfen lässt, fängig ist und eine höhere Lebensdauer hat als manch Blinker, wo schon nach paar Würfe der Lack abblättert.
- *Kinetic Salty 18 g* (2 Stk.), weil er noch fängiiger ist als der Spöket und ein schöne Beschichtung, die schön reflecktiert. Das fehlt mir beim Spöket. Zudem lässt er sich extrem langsam führen, weil er sehr flach läuft. Das ist manchmal ein Vorteil, manchmal aber auch von Nachteil.
-* More-silda 18 u. 22 g* (2 Stk.), weil er die größte Lebensdauer hat (von denen die ich bis jetzt gefischt habe). Da blättert nur der Farbstreifen ab. Der Rest bleibt unverändert. Wenn man ihn nicht abreißt, dann kann er eine lange Zeit gefischt werden. 
Auch sein Lauf ist sehr verführerisch. Für mich ist es bis jetzt der *Preis-Leistungssieger*. Als Alternative geht wahrscheinlich auch ein Pilgrim, den ich aber noch nicht getestet habe.
-* Snaps 20 g *(1 Stk.), weil er von allen so gelobt wird. Davon würde ich mir aber nur einen kaufen, weil er mir nicht ganz sympathisch ist. Hab auf ihn schon fische gefangen, was ihn sicherlich als guten Köder qualifiziert, aber trotzdem. 

-* Hansen Flash* *16 g* (1 Stk.), weil ich auch einen länglichen Blinker zum Angeln haben will. 

Sicherlich gibt es bessere Köder, die ich nicht genannt habe. Aber ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht so viele Köder getestet. Neulich habe ich zwei Meerforellenblinker von Behr für je 1,35 € gekauft (um 50 % reduziert). Hab sie sogleich bezüglich ihres Laufs getestet. In meinen Augen sahen sie sehr fängig aus. Haben sich verführerisch bewegt, fast wie ein More-silda. Für den Preis sind das Top-Köder.
Dass so ein Kauf von solchen nicht so bekannten und erprobten Ködern ins Auge gehen kann, beweist ein Power Catcher von Spro, den ich mir gegönnt habe. Dieser Möchtegern-Spöket war für die Tonne. Wenn ich ein Birnenblei bunt anmale, dann ist das in meinen Augen fängiger als dieser Power Catcher (mal übertrieben gesagt).

Alle Angabe rein subjektiv.

Ergänzung: 
Getestete Köder
Hansen Flash
Hansen Fight
Ole Jorgensen Boss Blinker
Cormoran Cora-Z Blinker
Ron Thompson Nirvahna
Hansen Silver Arrow
Hansen Lotus
Spöket
Gno
Salty
More-silda
Behr Meerforellenblinker
Spro Power Catcher
Ron Thompson Magic Eye

Ich glaub das sind alle.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich habe da meine eigene Konsequenz- weil oft Wurfweite zählt. Nix unter 20, besser 25gr. Farblich gedeckt- Kupfer. 
 Snaps 30 in Kupfer- gerne korrodiert, dann blinkt er noch weniger. Und grundsätzlich Einzelhaken.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Die wurfweite war für mich früher auch das wichtigste Kriterium....wie oft hab ich ne vollgelaufene wathose riskiert nur um 5 meter weiter auf den nächsten glitschigen stein steigen zu können. 3, 30m lange peitsche die sich schön auflädt...rolle mit großer spule lange schlanke blinker bis 30 gramm etc...und das ganze dafür, dass ich immer beobachten durfte, wie die fliegenfischer, die 30-50 meter hinter mir im flachwasser rumdümpelten, immer schön die dicken mefos drillten. Wenn dazu dann mal ne etwas steifere brise wehte, war es mit dem köderkontakt auf weite entfernung ganz erledigt.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich wate nicht mehr- mit gutem Stand samt guter Wurftechnik bringt das nix, ausser es geht knietief ewig weit raus. Fly-only- jahrelang. Blech siegt aber meist.


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Dass die Wurfweite nicht so entscheidend ist hat dieses jahr mein Vater bewiesen. Hab ihm so eine Angel gegeben, dass er nur etwa 30 bis 40 werfen konnte und er hat ohne Herauszuwaten besser gefangen als ich. Naja waten hat da auch nicht wirklich viel gebracht, weil es recht schnell recht tief wurde. Aber die geringe Wurfweite von manchaml nur 30 m war da irgendwie kein Nachteil.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Wenn ich auf mefo losziehe, konzentriere ich mich erstmal ne ganze weile auf den uferbereich. Wenn dann nichts geht steig ich ins wasser und arbeite mich immer weiter vor, mach aber sehr häufig wieder würfe zurück richtung ufer. So vermeide ich das "überwerfen" der mefos. Das hat mich des öfteren schon entschneidert.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

In vielen Fällen hat der Volkerma ja recht...es ist gut, weit werfen zu können, zumal man bei diesen Temperaturen dann nicht zwangsläufig waten muss.

ABER: Grade im Flachwasser sind etwas langsamer geführte, lebhafte Blinker oft fängiger...und dann ist man mit einem Silda, Toby oder ähnlichem klar im Vorteil gegenüber einem 25-30 Gramm Eisen, das man nur schnell führen kann, damit es nicht fest ist.

Bissel Auswahl in der Box bezüglich Typ und Gewicht und Farbe ist schon ganz gut, auch wenn man sich nicht mit hundert Ködern verzetteln sollte.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hat einer von Euch zufällig schon mal mit diesen Flying C Spinnern im Meer auf Forellen geangelt? Also nicht in den Auen etc., sondern beim normalen Küstenspinnfischen?

Die Dinger hier meine ich: http://www.wobblerundco.de/lachskoeder/mepps-flying-c/mepps-flying-c-18g-hot-orange/gold.html .

Das wäre ja mal eine Alternative zu den üblichen Blinkern und Wobblern und die gibts in Gewichten, die sich auch auf Weite bringen lassen müssten. Haut mal in die Tasten...wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Die Flying C Spinner laufen für die Küste viel zu tief, mit denen kannst du höchstens im Fehmarn Sund Fischen. Aber ein Mepps Nr. 4 ist eine gute Alternative. Fliegt nicht weit, aber die Forellen stehen oft auch sehr dicht am Ufer.


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich bin mir noch unsicher. Das ändert sich nach jedem Angeltrip.
Im Moment siehts wie folgt aus:
1. Möre silda in kupfer/schwarz
2. Salty blau/silber/dotted + sardine
3. Spöket (alle Farben fangen)

*Letzter Platz: Snaps*
Ich mag diesen Köder nicht. Einfach nur so, auch wenn er sicherlich gut fängt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1.Gefrorene sandaal am system
2. Gladsax fiske 27g 20g
3.hansen flash 26-30g und Hansen fight 18g


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

moinsen,
passt hier zwar nicht ganz rein, aber ich wollte nix extra aufmachen...


hab gerade mit schrecken festgestellt, dass es die guten hansen inline herring nur noch in 10/17g gibt(vereinzelt noch die 26/28g, aber nur in einigen farben)...

bei hansen-lures sind die größeren auch nicht mehr zu finden...

weiß jemand von euch, wo es vielleicht noch restbestände geben könnte???

so ein mist:c


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



observer schrieb:


> moinsen,
> passt hier zwar nicht ganz rein, aber ich wollte nix extra aufmachen...
> 
> 
> hab gerade mit schrecken festgestellt, dass es die guten hansen inline herring nur noch in 10/17g gibt(vereinzelt noch die 26/28g, aber nur in einigen farben)...
> 
> bei hansen-lures sind die größeren auch nicht mehr zu finden...
> 
> weiß jemand von euch, wo es vielleicht noch restbestände geben könnte???
> 
> so ein mist:c


Keine Ahnung.....#h


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

http://b1tackle.com/index.php?a=183


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich bin noch am testen und geb da noch meinen Senf später dazu  




gruß Michi


----------



## lolfisch

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin,
kennt jemand diese No-name Nachbildung vom Hansen Stripper und weiß wo ich die bekomme?
Habe diesen mal in einem Blinkerpaket bei ebay ersteigert und war mit dem Lauf- und Wurfverhalten sehr zufrieden, finde jedoch keine Einzelangebote für ihn. -.-


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Aloha!
Ich glaube sowas in der Richtung hab ich mal in einem Fisherman's Partner gesehen! Musste mal schauen wenn Du einen in der Nähe haben solltest. Oder OnlineShop?! ;+


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Um dann 50 Cent zum "Original" (was inzwischen auch aus China kommt) zu sparen?


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich aktualisiere mal meine Liste:

1. fladbukken khd in 20gr
2. snaps grün/gelb 20&25gr
3. more silda grün/silber 

...

Dieses Frühjahr wird mal der fx9 getestet und soemmet soll auch an den Start gehen. Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe!!! Welche Größe bzw Gewicht ist empfehlenswert ...welche laufen am besten?!


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

1.møre silda 18gr Kupfer
2.Snaps 20g KHD/Rot schwarz
3.Sømmet 16gr Silber/blau
4.Savage Gear Seeker
5.SnurreB. Slim Tobi Design

Fx9 auch schon geholt aber erst 1 mal getestet(fliegen halt nicht soweit,fangen aber ganz bestimmt denk ich)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## suedniedersachse

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Also jetzt, wo das Lackproblem bei JENZI gelöst ist und die Form geändert wurde, schwöre ich auf den neuen Lars Hansen Jumper.
+ verbesserte und haltbare Lackierung
+ bessere Passform (flach wie der Snaps=
+ besseres Trudelverhalten, läuft wie ein Snaps
+ Preis-Leistung: Top, eigentlich ein Snaps, kostet aber nur rund 3 Euro !!!

Sehr geiles Teil !


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

also wenn man den thread so sieht fangen wohl alle arten und formen und modelle und farben...


----------



## banzinator

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich wollte es nicht sagen.
Der beste Köder ist der im Wasser |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



banzinator schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nicht sagen.
> Der beste Köder ist der im Wasser |wavey:



Und zu dem man Vertrauen hat. #6

Allerdings kann die Farbe und/oder das Laufverhalten situationsbedingt durchaus eine Rolle spielen. #6


----------



## Ostholstein

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr zwei Blinker in DK gekauft. Bei einem super nettem Dänen, der sie selbst baut. 
Mein Fazit war ganz schnell,  die Dinger sind der Hammer! 
Sie fliegen Top, laufen ordentlich im Wasser und haben sensationell gefangen. Nun der Nachteil,  nachdem ich sie verloren habe bin ich ganz schlecht an Ersatz gekommen. 
Nach sehr langem suchen.......!!!!!Auf Rügen gibt es einen Laden, der sie auch in seinem online-shop vertreibt.
Das beste, die Betreiber kennen Jens persönlich und bestellen auf Wunsch direkt bei ihm, was man haben möchte.

Seitdem habe ich eine große Auswahl in meiner Kiste. Die Snaps liegen neben den Hansen Dingern im Regal und stauben ein. Was als alternative immer noch mitkommt sind die møre silda in silber/blau mit einem roten Drilling.

Der Name bzw Firmenname: Grizzly lures


----------



## Skott

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Moin,

wie ist denn der genaue Name?

Grizzly Lures stellt verschiedene Blinkertypen her, übrigens überwiegend zum Schleppfischen (Trolling).

Ein paar weitere Informationen wären nicht schlecht (Größe&Gewicht) vielleicht auch ein Foto?


----------



## Ostholstein

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Hi,

leider habe ich keinen genauen Namen gefunden. Sie werden einfach als mefo blinker verkauft.

Meine haben alle ein Gewicht von 22g. Es gibt sie wohl auch als 18g Variante,  wie ich schon schrieb, ist es nicht einfach an sie zu kommen. 

Gruß


----------



## Ostholstein

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Dankeschön!

Nun habe ich zumindest mal den Namen!

Leider haben die nur eine sehr begrenzte Auswahl an Farben. 


LG


----------



## Ostholstein

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich vertraue Ihnen. Habe schon einige mefo damit in den Ketscher bekommen.


----------



## Skott

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Danke für eure Mühe;

ich habe beim Anglertreff Rügen auch Grizzly Lures im Onlineshop gefunden, da hatten aber nur die Trolling- und Schlepplöffel spezielle Zusatznamen wie "Salar", "Flasher",
"Spoon" usw.
Der von dir gezeigte hieß dort lediglich Grizzly 22g Mefo-Blinker.


----------



## Ostholstein

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Dort habe ich meine bestellt.


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Ich habe mittlerweile nur noch einen Blinker in ein und der selben Farbe aber in unterschiedlichen Gewichten in der Box. 
Sölvpilen - Grün Weiß 16gr, 20gr und 24gr.

Alles andere wurde aus meiner Blinkerbox entfernt. 
(Nur zum Dorschblinkern habe ich eine extra Box)


----------



## ostsee_wurm23

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

Welcher Stripper in weiß 12gr ist hier so oft die Rede?
Jack Rapid Original Stripper 
Stripper Rotator
oder der Hansen Stripper in Pearl White


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*



Ostholstein schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mir letztes Jahr zwei Blinker in DK gekauft. Bei einem super nettem Dänen, der sie selbst baut.
> Mein Fazit war ganz schnell,  die Dinger sind der Hammer!
> Sie fliegen Top, laufen ordentlich im Wasser und haben sensationell gefangen.



Naja, der Hammer sind sie nicht, aber sehr brauchbar. 
http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...rkunde-kurze-blinker/1964-gryzzly-oering.html

Was mich immer ärgert, man sieht weder das Seitenprofil, noch die Rückseite in den Angeboten. Alle sehen von der Form aus wie ein Snap. Dabei ist der Grizzly Oering geformt wie der Thor, die Seitenkanten sind ausgearbeitet. So entsteht auf der Rückseite eine Art Hohlform. Da rauscht das Wasser durch. Das macht ihn auffällig und schnell. Der Thor ist jedoch nen halben cm kürzer und im Hinterteil nicht so leicht gebogen. Deshalb hat der Grizzly die höhere Druckwelle, der Thor fliegt weiter. Beide Blinker holt man schnell ein, die sinken ein wie Steine. Da hat man richtig Arbeit mit.


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Top-5 Meerforellenköder*

@Ostsee_Wurm: der Hansen Stripper ist wohl der gängigste.
Ich habe auch den Jack Rapid der läuft sehr ähnlich.


----------

